# March 2010 Mummies!!



## bigbloomerz

Hello to all you lovely ladies who are Due in March 2010, Im due March 4th, Im BigB, im 24 and I'm Married and this is our first child.

Best of Luck to you all on this Fabulous Journey!

Feel free to post on this thread your Estimated Due date and a little bit about yourself.
xx


*Members and Estimated Due Dates...*

*1st March* - 
Nattielou
Hayley JJ
WTTMommy
blondeNklutzi - Team :blue:
cleopatra - Team :yellow:

*2nd March* - 
Wishing4bub#3
hivechild - Team :blue:
livelaughlove
thechaosismex - Team :pink:
Julchen_79 - Team :blue:
xhannahxbanan
March2010
jay.92 - Team :pink:
DueMarch2nd - Team :blue:

*3rd March* - 
Sparky0207 - Team :pink:
Kel127 - Team :blue:
Lauraaraa
Pineapplehead
chanba

*4th March* -
Bigbloomerz - Team :pink:
Erised - Team :pink:
Julesy78
Diana
horsey_hen - Team :pink:
trashit - Team :blue:

*5th March - *
Emskins - Team :yellow:
maajka - Team :blue:

*6th March* - 
Mrs-N
kelly342000
jm61504 - Team :pink: 


*7th March* - 
Hs Bean
Hazel28
peddybaby - Team :pink:

*8th March* -
Curly Sue
Zimababy
Erinnae - Team :blue:
mizzbabyluv
Amz123
swazzle - Team :pink:

*9th March -*
Starbucks101
nat&muffin - Team :blue:

*10th March* - 
Jenny25
MTurgeon0530
Essence
Katrinka
minime2009
mizzbabyluv
fordy - Team :blue:
kelloggs - Team :yellow:
digs

*11th March - *
wish2bmama
bexie1985

*12th March* - 
x-shahani-x
Laui59
Missy.
Sophxx
surprisemummy - Team :blue:
katekatekate - Team :pink:

*13th March* -
Hannah's Mom
Jayceerae
loopy_lou
bexie1985
amazed
AmyMarie - Team :blue:

*14th March -* 
Sez
BlondeNBump
annawrigley - Team :blue:

*15th March - *
Mummy0704
Carly J
Tink1o5
Mynnx
Laurajo24
Rach27
zuko1970

*16th March - *
Samlee08
IdLoveAPink1
tinkerz23
jj-rabbit - Team :blue:

*17th March - *
gemini9961 - Team :yellow:
Sophieee18 - Team :blue:
gemini xo - Team :blue:

*18th March* - 
Seity - Team :blue:
sweetjelly
MiissMuffet - Team :pink:
girl friday - Team :blue:
bobbybrewster - Team :blue:

*19th March - *
aliwali
ThatGirl
mummy g
LauraRose
bear74
Lauraxo - Team :blue:


*20th March -*
amy16323
aladrian

*21st March - *
MissingBubs
RAFMrs
boonies
makeithappen
Lottie'sMum - Team :pink:

*22nd March - *
Helabela
beckyboo27
having#4 - Team :yellow:
kikillov3
xLaurax - Team :pink:
boonies86
Lou78
leannefox - Team :blue:

*23rd March* - 
boom_chick
Bumptastic
MissTanya
bumpy..x
jackie.d - Booked in for C Section 19th March Team :yellow:

*24th March -*
mummy1981
Fingerslocked - Team :pink:

*
25th March -*
Sassy-TTC
JennyLynn512
JessiHD - Team :blue:

*26th March - *
SGDMom
aflight84 - Team :pink:



*27th March - *
Ready2Go
babylove84
hekate
ethan amelia
heather118

*28th March - *
MummyDee - Team :blue:
Kerrie-x - Team :pink:
mandylou

*29th March - *
meandmyfive
Emx - Team :pink:

*30th March - *
rottiemiss
30thMarch2010
Mendy - Team :pink:

*31st March - *
Tanya
greenlady - Team :yellow:
mummy_em

*
To be confirmed* - 
randomxx
flumpy


Rest in Peace Baby Kellan, Lots of love to Mummy RaeEW89 22/09/09 xx


----------



## jaccib

Hi there


I am due 5th March by LMP. Got midwife appointment 13th July just waiting to see if this one decides to stick FX'd.

I am Jacci,43,already have a 12 year old daughter(her father died in an accident in Oct 06).
I am now with the love of my life!! He is 41 in July(my toyboy) and has 2 boys of 8 and 11 who live with their mum in Sussex.

I have already posted in Team Angel Graduates a few times. Hope thats allowed too!!

Jacci.x


----------



## Mitsuko

Congratulations to the first March mummies!


----------



## HayleyJJ

hello i am due 01/03/10 yeyyyyyyyyyyy were all so close


----------



## Kel127

Hi I'm Kel

According to LMP I'm due March 3rd.

This is the first for me and my DH and we are on :cloud9:


----------



## NattieLou

Hi girls. :)

I'm Nat, I'm 33, married to Peter (37) for 3 years and this is my second pregnancy after a missed miscarriage at about 6 weeks over the new year. We're made up about being pregnant again, but a bit concerned after last time and being that it's still early days. I've felt a lot more positive about things over the last couple of days though, so I hope that continues. I'll deal with any problems *IF* and when they arise.

I'm due on 1st March by NMP too, BigB. I'm seeing my doctor on Monday about something else, so I'll tell him I'm pregnant then. It's actually to get some blood test results, as I've had some abnormal but non-specific blood results over the course of about a year now, though I've been feeling well. They've now done some more specific follow-ups, and I get the results on Monday. We were planning to wait to TTC until we knew everything was ok there, but it seems we're more fertile than we realised. :oops: So I really hope there's nothing in the results that's going to cause any problems in regard to the pregnancy. I'll let you know how I get on.

I think spring will be a wonderful time to have our little ones. :) The weather will be starting to get a little better and there'll be all the signs of new life springing up around us. What a wonderful, positive time to welcome our new babies into the world. :)


----------



## CurlySue

If all sticks...I am due on 8th March 2009 based on my egg collection/transfer dates. Not even four weeks though so I'm very tentative. Haven't even phoned hospital yet. My 'official testing day' was meant to be Wednesday but I've been testing positive since 9dpo. Will be 13dpo tomorrow.


----------



## HS Bean

I am due March 7th! We just found out last night. This baby will be our third earth baby, we have a heaven baby who left us March 1 2009!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome HS Bean, Curly Sue, NAttielou, Kel127, HayleyJJ and Jacci!
Have added u all to the list on the first post :) Wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx


----------



## Erised

Just thought I'd join in too even though I haven't officially announced my pregnancy yet. 
I've got long and irregular cycles, but am pretty sure when I ovulated. Going from that date I'm 4 weeks 3 days today, and due on the 4th of March 2010. 

This will be our (me and DH, been together for 7 years in December and ttc for 13 months before falling pregnant) first pregnancy, so all new to this =D 
Hoping to get a GP appointment on Monday or Tuesday to discuss where we go from here and maybe get some bloods done to confirm. Plus got a fertility clinic appointment on Wednesday (still left from when the gynae referred us), and I'm quietly hoping they'll do some check ups too.


----------



## Mrs-N

hello. 
can i join you March mummys to be. 

my EDD is 6th March


----------



## bigbloomerz

Course you can hun, welcome to March Mummies! :) xx


----------



## jaccib

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome HS Bean, Curly Sue, NAttielou, Kel127, HayleyJJ and Jacci!
> Have added u all to the list on the first post :) Wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx

Best take me off this..........been bleeding heavily since this morning...been here before....going to see if I can get emergency appointment at doctors first thing monday and get back to see consultant that I saw back in April who was looking at my recurrent m/c's.


Hey ho this is number 5 now....so maybe time to give in?????:cry::cry::hissy::hissy:


----------



## HS Bean

jaccib said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Welcome HS Bean, Curly Sue, NAttielou, Kel127, HayleyJJ and Jacci!
> Have added u all to the list on the first post :) Wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx
> 
> Best take me off this..........been bleeding heavily since this morning...been here before....going to see if I can get emergency appointment at doctors first thing monday and get back to see consultant that I saw back in April who was looking at my recurrent m/c's.
> 
> 
> Hey ho this is number 5 now....so maybe time to give in?????:cry::cry::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...



I am so so sorry! I hope they find the issue with your recurring m/c's very soon, and you have a happy healthy pregnancy soon!


----------



## HayleyJJ

how about a march baby meet when were all about 14 weeks??


----------



## HayleyJJ

jaccib said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Welcome HS Bean, Curly Sue, NAttielou, Kel127, HayleyJJ and Jacci!
> Have added u all to the list on the first post :) Wishing u all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xx
> 
> Best take me off this..........been bleeding heavily since this morning...been here before....going to see if I can get emergency appointment at doctors first thing monday and get back to see consultant that I saw back in April who was looking at my recurrent m/c's.
> 
> 
> Hey ho this is number 5 now....so maybe time to give in?????:cry::cry::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

so so sorry babes thinking of your annd your family at this terrible time xx:hug:


----------



## Mrs-N

a meet sounds good but where is everyone from?


----------



## Erised

I'd love to say yes to a meet but 

1. I'm likely to be around the country around that time (hoping to be in Holland for a couple of weeks after my 12 week scan)
2. You're over 3 hours away from me, don't think I could convince DH to travel that far =/

Mrs-N, I'm on the Wirral (North West) ... so you're even further away from me at around 4 hours!

-Edit-
Sorry to hear the bad news jaccib =( 
I'd love to say that bleeding is common during First Tri and not to worry, but you've gone through enough heartache to know your body better than that. I really hope you'll get some answers and a sticky bean soon.


----------



## Mrs-N

sorry for your sad news jaccib. :hug:

i know we r all so far away.


----------



## HayleyJJ

im oxford but we could arrange a mutual place


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jaccib :hugs: please let us know how u get on honey, thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HS Bean

A meeting would be great. But sadly I don't think we would be able to make it, that would be one long plane ride with a 22 month old and a 4 year old! We live in Canada.


----------



## CurlySue

Sorry to hear about the possible miscarriage Jaccib. 

As for meet, I am in the North West also. Don't drive. Alas.


----------



## HayleyJJ

well if anyone does fancy a meet pm me would be nice to put names to faces


----------



## wishing4bub#3

hi my name is Trish i am 29 DH is 37 this FX' will be bub #3 i look forward to getting to know you all.

we are due march 2nd i am would love this to be a VBA2C


----------



## MummyRachel

Hello, im Rachel im due on the 3rd. 
Will be my 3rd child as I have 2year old twins. 
Would love a meet I dont really have any friends with children as I had my girls quite early so love to get to know some mums to be and talk about mum stuff


----------



## Erised

Where abouts are you MummyRachel? Just to give us a better idea who would be closest to who =)

Congrats to all you ladies btw!


----------



## julesy78

Hi, I'm due 4th March (I think!)

It will be my first baby - I am 31, husband is 28. 

Excited but I'm feeling quite nervous too as it's still such early days! 

x


----------



## MummyRachel

Erised said:


> Where abouts are you MummyRachel? Just to give us a better idea who would be closest to who =)
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies btw!

heya im in Kent


----------



## Kel127

I would love to be able to meet all of you, but unfortunately I live pretty far away form all you. I live in Florida.

It will still be nice to have people to talk to when I need support through this pregnancy. This is my first and I don't have any friends that have children yet. 
My DH doesn't understand why I don't want to tell anyone yet, but it is still early, and don't want to get to excited and tell everyone then lose the baby.


----------



## pinky1

Hi all, i'm a march mummy, but a march 09 mummy! just wanted to post on here as i can't believe march 10 mums have come round so quick! Enjoy your pregnancy as it goes so quick and you will soon have your bubs:cloud9: and reading all about march 11 mums. Good luck to you all and i hope you have happy healthy pregnancies.:happydance:


----------



## NattieLou

Oh Jacci, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, sweetheart. How devastating :( :hugs:

I may be headed in the same direction myself. I've just started bleeding a little bit. :( I completely freaked out at first, convinced I was miscarrying, then calmed down enough to phone the doctor. As it's not heavy and I don't have any pain, he said there was no point going to A&E atm. So, assuming things don't escalate this evening, I'll be speaking to him first thing and will more than likely get a referal to the EPU. Urghhh, the thought of going through it again. :sad2: And I was feeling so happy and positive over the last few days as well.


----------



## HayleyJJ

I am in oxfordshire but i drive we could meet half way xx


----------



## NattieLou

Well, my bleeding stopped and it was only v v slight, so I'm hoping everything will be ok. Just spoke to my GP - he told me to call him this morning to update him but he actually phoned me before I got a chance, so sweet of him. :) He's going to refer to EPU again to get everything checked out, so I should hear back some time today with an appointment. Now that the bleeding's stopped, I'm not keen to have a scan this early, but we'll see what happens. Have been a bit all over the place emotionally, but am trying to now to just go forward on the basis that everything is ok unless and until we hear otherwise. Stick, baby, stick! <3


----------



## jenny25

hey girls can i join the march buddies im not exactly sure when im due yet but im thinking around the 10th give or take lol xxxx


----------



## Erised

NattieLou, I'm glad the bleeding stopped. Really hope the appointment today will give you nothing but good news.

Jenny25, of course you're welcome! =) Congrats on your pregnancy. 
I'm sticking with my due date being the 4th of March, though when seeing my GP yesterday he told me it's the 24th of March! Umm, I think he was wrong.


----------



## HayleyJJ

lol @erised i think he is to babes

Nat im so glad let us know what is said at the epu babes

welcome jen love ya xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised- Really? I think he might be crazy! 

Well, I'm officially here, hoping for a sticky bean! My EDD is March 6th, but I think I'm probably due later than that. 

I'm Sarah, I'm 20, OH is 30, live in Oklahoma, so a meet would be really hard, lmao.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Geez I go away for 2 days and this thread goes wild! hehe, I think i'll go away more often! lol.

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## HS Bean

bigbloomerz said:


> Geez I go away for 2 days and this thread goes wild! hehe, I think i'll go away more often! lol.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx

I am good. Went to the doctors yesturday and got some blood work done. Scheduled our first scan, July 13th, and our first prenatal appointment. I am praying this is going to be a sticky bean, I am so scared.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww HS thats good news :) I called my Doctors Surgery last thurs to make an appointment and had to chase them up again today as not heard anything, they said shes only in on a thursday...so will have to wait another few more days again.
Glad u have got yours booked already at least you know a date to work towards :)
Got my fingers x'd for you and your bean xxx


----------



## jenny25

hey girls hows things i got my first doctors appointment on friday to tell them that im expecting i dont know how the system works down here when i was still in scotland a midwife would come to the drs surgery once a week but i think it maybe different here im gonna book in for a private scan in the next 2-3 weeks if i dont get one sooner on the nhs as im classed as higher risk ohhh yeah now for the anti d shots to begin gotta love being o' neg blood lol xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

I got docs tomorrow cant wait xx getting pains though :-(


----------



## MummyRachel

:happydance: good luck with the doctors everyone going, I was rushed for a scan yesterday as was bleeding alot and I had alot of difficulties when I had my twins. 
Turns up im alot further gone then I thought do Im leaving the march mummies, good luck all. xxx


----------



## Erised

aww, that's actually quite good news MummyRachel! Hope the bleeding has stopped and the baby is fine. Enjoy yourself in, I'm asssuming, the Feb mummies club! =)

HayleyJJ, you will feel quite a bit of cramps and pain low in your stomach for the first couple of weeks. Everything is getting rearranged and stretching. Try not to worry or think the worst of them, it's likely they're just completely normal and don't mean anything is wrong. 

Jenny25, sounds like fun! =/ But at least you know what you're looking forward to, and it sounds like you'll be looked after well! I probably won't even get any bloods done or anything until my first midwife appointment, which I'm expecting at around 9 weeks.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Sigh, my first prenatal is July 28. Seems so far away! OH is completely gone crazy, is already talking about cleaning out the spare room for a nursery, lmao. I don't think he realizes that (FX'd) we won't even see peanut for nine months!


----------



## jaccib

NattieLou said:


> Well, my bleeding stopped and it was only v v slight, so I'm hoping everything will be ok. Just spoke to my GP - he told me to call him this morning to update him but he actually phoned me before I got a chance, so sweet of him. :) He's going to refer to EPU again to get everything checked out, so I should hear back some time today with an appointment. Now that the bleeding's stopped, I'm not keen to have a scan this early, but we'll see what happens. Have been a bit all over the place emotionally, but am trying to now to just go forward on the basis that everything is ok unless and until we hear otherwise. Stick, baby, stick! <3


Hi Nattie

Sorry only just read through soooo pleased your bleeding stopped and it's all ok. I had very slight bleeding at 8 weeks with my daughter 12 years ago and it is scary. Luckily I was sent straight in for a scan and everything was fine just as they said an overactive LO!!!! Well living proof 12 years on is a real live wire with so much energy it's exhausting watching her!!!

So hope it all goes ok for you,just take care and do as your doc tells you!!!!


Jacci.x


----------



## Erised

Been to the fertility clinic today, and he booked me in for an early scan. Not a dating scan, a viability scan. I think I prefer the sound of dating scans, but it's a scan non the less! =D So my first scan will be on the 20th of July at 8:10 in the morning.


----------



## NattieLou

Hi girls

It's nice to see the thread nice and busy. My latest is that I've had no more bleeding since, and I have a scan booked for Tuesday morning. Now that I've calmed down, I'm glad they've left it a few days - we have a better chance of seeing something that way. I'll be at least 6+1 by then. In my last pregnancy we only ever saw a gestational sac, and it never grew big enough to determine for sure whether there was an embryo. If we can at least see a yolk sac as well this time, I'll be over the moon. Keeping everything crossed.

Jacci, I just wanted to thank you in particular for leaving a message. I know things must be bloody awful for you at the moment, and I really appreciate it. :hugs:

Kel, whereabouts in FL are you? My husband is a native Floridian, though he lived in a few other places in the US before moving over here. He was brought up in Fort Lauderdale and Merritt Island and also lived in Gainseville. His Mom and stepfather live in Cocoa, and his grandparents are in Inverness in Citrus County. We'll be over visiting them in October, so a mini-meet might not be completely out of the question. ;)

Erised, 20 days seems a huge discrepancy between your date and your doctor's! If I haven't messed up the maths, by your dates you should be about 7 1/2 weeks by the time of your scan, so should hopefully be able to see your LO.

Is anyone else hating this weather? I just keep telling myself I'm lucky to be getting it out of the way now rather than having to deal with it when heavily pregnant. Can't wait for it to cool down though.


----------



## Erised

Yup, I think you're correct on the dates. I believe I'll be 7+3, which would be a lovely time for a scan =D The baby would obviously be much too small to see properly, but hoping we can at least pick up on a heartbeat by then. 

I'm loving the weather! I'm sweating a lot, and complain about the heat ... but I wouldn't want to change it. I love hot sunny weather, and really miss it as England seems to have less of it than Holland did. Can't imagine coming from Florida to England, it was bad enough after our honeymoon ... but to have lived there and come back here, no ta! I'll stick with the Florida weather when possible. 

Also, very jealous you'll be going there in October. We were hoping to be able to make it over again in September, but with baby expenses coming up now I really doubt we'll be able to afford it.


----------



## swazzle

Hi, 

Can i join? 

Im Hazel(22) and OH is (27)sted last night and got a Bfp!

According to dates and things i'm due March 10th, Seems a long way away, but i know it'll fly in.

Anyone else got a cat/kitten, We have a 7 month old kitten so kinda worried we might have to find a temp home for her:(

Hazel x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Booked my Early Scan today! For 20th of July in the evening! Going Private so it I hope its worth it, Erised you are having yours on same day as me hun! Accordng to my dates I reckon i'll be 7 + 5 whe I have it done, I have a feeling it will be a vaginal probe one, not looking forward to that! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi swazzle welcome to March Mummies! :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

MummyRachel said:


> :happydance: good luck with the doctors everyone going, I was rushed for a scan yesterday as was bleeding alot and I had alot of difficulties when I had my twins.
> Turns up im alot further gone then I thought do Im leaving the march mummies, good luck all. xxx

Good luck hun!! :) xx


----------



## Erised

Congrats Swazzle! =D Hope you have a healthy 9 months

Bigbloomerz, I think I'll probably get a vaginal scan too due to being larger size. I've had one before when checking my ovaries, so I'm not too worried about it. I didn't feel anything at the time, so I doubt it will give me and problems this time around. Your bubs will only be a couple of days older than mine, so wonder if we'll be able to see a difference =D 
I've got my scan at 8:10 in the morning, so I'll try and get a picture up before you go to yours ... just in case you're curious. That said, we'll be back in with the MIL again by then *sigh* (doubt we'll have found somewhere new by then, but one can hope), so will have a task ahead of me getting a photo taken and put online without her coming in and noticing it.


----------



## lolly101

Hi everyone!!! Just want to say March is a fantastic month to have a baby!!!:rofl: I am a March 2009 mummy!!! I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months and I know I found so much support in our "march mummies" forum!!!! I can't believe it is a year ago I was in your situations!!! Lots of :dust: for you all!!! It won't be long before you have your babies in your arms and my little bean will be one!!!

:hug:to you all!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

swazzle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> Im Hazel(22) and OH is (27)sted last night and got a Bfp!
> 
> According to dates and things i'm due March 10th, Seems a long way away, but i know it'll fly in.
> 
> Anyone else got a cat/kitten, We have a 7 month old kitten so kinda worried we might have to find a temp home for her:(
> 
> Hazel x

Congrats! 

We have a 1 yr old cat, and we are planning on keeping him. OH is dealing with the litter box, lol. He's none to happy about that!


----------



## Kel127

NattieLou, I live in Tampa. Inverness is only about an hour away from me. My DH has family in that area too. So we should definately get together when you visit in October.


----------



## NattieLou

Erised, are you Dutch? I can definitely do without Florida summers - hellish to me. Winter is lovely though. My husband had lived in Florida for years before moving here, so it wasn't so much of a shock, but he did really struggle the first winter with the lack of light rather than the cold. We'll also be going to Chicago in October, so it will be a real contrast in climates. We're lucky enough that my husband is pretty much guaranteed to be sent to the biggest conference in his field which moves around between major US cities annually. So he gets his flights paid for by work and we only have to fund me, so we use it as a time to visit family too. It makes a huge difference in the affordability.

Hi Hazel - welcome. :) Is this your first pregnancy?

Bigb, I'll second Erised in that the transvaginal scan is really a lot better than you'd imagine. The probe is very slim and I'd say there was really only a couple of uncomfortable moments in the 4 internal scans I've had. It'll be fine. :hugs:

Small world, Kel! :) We'll keep in touch and then maybe swap contact details nearer the time. The most terrifying experience I've ever had in a car was going from Tampa to Naples at night in the mother of all thunderstorms. My husband kept reassuring me that he was a FL boy and used to driving in those conditions, but he did admit afterwards it was the worst he'd experienced too. Scary stuff.

Hayley, I saw on the 1st Trimester board that your trip to the doctor's wasn't exactly a roaring success. Let's you hope you get a good, supportive midwife team. Oh and I have to ask, which one are you in your av? Oddly, I have really strong feeling about which one you are based on nothing whatsoever, so I'll have to see if I'm right. :laugh2:


----------



## Erised

Yup, I'm Dutch =) 
Been living in England for the last couple of years though, as DH is English. That said, we'd both love to get out of this country and will hopefully be moving back to Holland again soon ... but in the long term, we want to move to the states. My preference would be Florida, thought not sure DH completely agrees even though he does love it there. But hey ho, for now we're 'stuck' in England.


----------



## swazzle

Hi girls

blondeNklutzi - Haha yes that is one thing im not to fussed with him doing, it stinks!!

Yes NattieLou first pregnancy what about yourself?

Hazel


----------



## bigbloomerz

Morning Ladies, how is everyone today? xx


----------



## kermie219

Hi ladies :hi: I just got my :bfp:'s yesterday so......Hoping I'm here for the long haul!! how is everyone today? feeling alright? Not too bad here excpet every once in a while (like just now) I get a really nasty wave of sickness....YAY :happydance: never been so happy to feel like I'm gonna loose my breakfast in my life! haha :hugs: look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## julesy78

I'm feeling alright at the moment - no major symptoms yet! 

I met up with friends last night though and someone asked me if I was TTC and I caved immediately and told them I was actually pg! So weak!! At least I didn't have to pretend to drink though - makes socialising a lot easier when people know!

Now I am paranoid something bad is going to happen now I have told people - silly I know, but I am such a worrier! 

How is everyone else feeling? Have you told anyone yet??


----------



## kermie219

No we are not going to tell anyone until after 12w...last time we were pregnant it was fun to tell everyone right away but was REALLY crappy to have to go around saying we lost it....especially when a girl came up to me at a party and said why are you drinking aren't you pregnant?? Bi***CH This weekend will be interested though, we are going to Devon to see some friends of ours, who know me well enough to know I do enjoy a nice bottle of wine :rofl: so that will be interesting! 

It's sooooo hard though!! I want to scream it from the rooftops :hug:


----------



## julesy78

It's so hard - like you say, especially when people know you! 

I am definitely (hopefully) not going to tell anyone else! But I do have a load of friends coming to stay this weekend, three weddings and a hen do before my 12 weeks!! 

What am I going to do????


----------



## mummy0704

hi everyone i got my :bfp: yesterday so hoping i can join you, my due date is march 15th, i'm a bit scared due to having a few miscarriages but hopefully this one will stick. i'm 30 my partners 29 we have 2 children already girl 12 and a boy 2.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Kermie and Mummy0704! :) Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a lovely super sticky bean each xx


----------



## zimababy

Hi girls,

Im going to be a March 2010 Mummy too! :happydance:

My name is Kasey Im 25 and this is our 1st :baby:.... According to my dates Im due March 8th. I have my 1st Docs appointment on Monday so will find out more about scans etc... :happydance:

Lots of sticky baby dust to you all!!!

:hug:


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls,

I am so sorry for the girls who were bleeding :hugs:, Nattie glad yours has stopped, Nattie was my nickname when I was growing up :)

Sazzle keep your kitten and make OH do the litter tray, but if you REALLY have to do it (say if OH is away), just make sure you wear rubber gloves and then wash well after.

Congrats to you all here. 

I am Tasha am 24, and been married to Matt or almsot 5 years, together almost 8. This is pregnancy number seven. I have three children at home (5 year old boy, almost 4 year old girl, and 13 month old girl), I have had 3 m/c's, and I also have my angel Honey who was born sleeping at term in May 2007. 

By LMP I am due the 28th Feb, however we only BD once this month so I know that actual EDD is 8th March, I like Kasey have my first doctors appointment on Monday.

Lots of sticky baby dust to everyone x


----------



## MTurgeon0530

Hey Ladies! I think I am due on March 10, 2010 based on ovulation. I was just married on May 30th, but hubby and I have been together for almost 7 years. We are still getting over the shock of the news, and hoping every day for the best!! As this will be our first, we can really use all the support and advice we can get!!
:hug:

~Melissa~


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Melissa x 

Plenty of people here for advice and support :)


----------



## Diana

Hi! Due with #3, March 4th, 2010, but I suppose my dates could chance during my first scan. :D I'm glad to be here! :D


----------



## Tasha

Congrats and welcome Diana x


----------



## x-Shahani-x

Am i due the latest out of us lot?
Im due march 12th 2010 =D
*
IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A TEXT BUDDY, THEN IM RIGHT HERE =D*


----------



## Tasha

Congrats and welcome x-Shahani-x, not the latest there is someone in the group that EDD is the 15th and I have seen some who is due the 17th.

I would be happy to be your text buddy, just send me a message x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

It really hasn't sunk in yet. I will be randomly sitting somewhere and realize "omg, I'm gonna be a mom!" OH is ridiculously excited. I wanted to keep it quiet till about 12 wks, but OH blew that out of the water! I had only told about four people, and then he informs EVERYONE! So I told my parents (was gonna tell my mom anyway, I'm sure I will need her support) and told them not to tell the extended family yet. The SAME day, my father tells my aunt. I honestly thought about killing him.

So, long story short, its not even close to a secret anymore! I'm paranoid that something will happen now...


----------



## Erised

Wow, so many new March mummies! Congrats to you all, and those who have had previous problems, I really hope you'll be able to sit back and relax this pregnancy soon =)

Had a busy day yesterday, moving out of our home. Not something I can recommend anyone to do while pregnant and in 30+ C weather. Happy it's all done today! Now looking forward to moving into a new home again! =D 
Had some cramping again through out the day yesterday, which I'm sure is just from having been too busy. Not worried about it, just had some trouble not letting my MIL notice it. We're not telling yet, but she knows we've been TTC as she has given us lifts to the hospital when seeing the gynae. 

Yesterday when I went to try to lift a monitor of a chair she came out with this...
'No! Let me do that'
- I'm ok, don't worry
'No, you shouldn't carry anything heavy. You never know, you might be pregnant!'
- Even if I was, I'm sure it would be fine this early on in pregnancy (it wasn't that heavy, and she's 65 so I didnt want her trying)
'It's in those early weeks that the body aborts' 

So yes, she might not actually know yet but she's already become protective of me. Lmao ... I didn't get offered a martini and lemonade last night either when she and DH had one! She's very much aware of the 'just in case' scenario.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs::hugs: BlondeN. It is sweet his so excited. But I understand why you wanted to keep it a secret. 

Erised wow moving yesterday when it was sooooooo hot, not much fun. Bless your MIL she sounds so sweet.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Tasha- It is sweet that he is so excited. He posted the cutest blog entry talking about how this summer has been good but finding out he is going to be a father is one of the best things he has heard in a loooooong time. He is becoming very protective and my own personal nutritionist!

Erised-haha I think its cute that she's so protective and doesn't even know your pg yet! I lifted a TV at work the other day (an LCD so it is incredibly light) and everyone in my dept started griping at me, which got my customers started griping at me, lol.


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Hi March Mommies!!!! I'm Siobhan and I'm 22, I'm due on the 13th with baby number 2!!! We're all over the moon! So lovely to read how many of us are all expecting at similar times 

here's to a happy and healty 9 months to us all!
x x x


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Siobhan and welcome x


----------



## Essence

I am going to be a March Mommy as well! March 10th! :) First doc appointment is on Monday.

I am 21, married for 2 years as of this August, and have had 2 mc's over the past year. Will have been trying for a baby for 1 year as of August, but I think this is a sticky bean!! 

So far my symptoms are just very sore boobs (Have been since 6 dpo and getting to the point it is hard to wear a bra or shirt, lol!!!) and twinges/pinches in my lower abdomen, as well as being rather tired.


----------



## katrinka

I'm Kelly from CA, USA. I'm pregnant with our first child for the 5th time. I'm hoping this one sticks around! EDD is 03/10/09. I'm taking Metformin & Progesterone in order to better my odds. DH & I have been TTC for 3 years in September, and stopped IF treatments in December 08.

Best of Luck to us all! I'd love a baby as a Birthday present!


----------



## Essence

Mmm a baby for a birthday present, now that WOULD be excellent! With my EDD mine will be 1 month late for my birthday ;) Hehehe, but will almost be stealing one of my best friends birthday!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Essence and Kelly, congrats to you both.

Kelly I have a daughter born two days before my birthday and one two days after :)


----------



## Tasha

How are you all today?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So all I want to do is sleep. I mean, I knew fatigue was a symptom of pregnancy, but OMG! Last night by the end of my shift, I was so exhausted I was shaky! I'm gonna have to slow down for a while it seems. 

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## katrinka

Tasha said:


> How are you all today?

Slept a lot last night which was great. The previous night I only got 2-3 hours of sleep, damn insomnia. DH did breakfast and I couldn't eat that much, started feeling queezy and still do. Nipples have become sensitive, left more that right and a stuffy nose. Otherwise just sitting back & watching what happens.

We had a m/c at 4w6d in April, so we are very cautious of this one. But so far I have experienced more symptoms. We are one month away from medical insurance so it's going to be a long wait. I am happy I don't know my levels, but I also wish I did.


----------



## Tasha

blondeNklutzi said:


> So all I want to do is sleep. I mean, I knew fatigue was a symptom of pregnancy, but OMG! Last night by the end of my shift, I was so exhausted I was shaky! I'm gonna have to slow down for a while it seems.
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies doing?

Yea you will, it is a huge adjustment, isnt it? Make sure you eat and drink plenty that should help with your energy levels.

I am so tired too, but the sickness is keeping me up - all the way until 5am this morning.


----------



## Tasha

katrinka said:


> Slept a lot last night which was great. The previous night I only got 2-3 hours of sleep, damn insomnia. DH did breakfast and I couldn't eat that much, started feeling queezy and still do. Nipples have become sensitive, left more that right and a stuffy nose. Otherwise just sitting back & watching what happens.
> 
> We had a m/c at 4w6d in April, so we are very cautious of this one. But so far I have experienced more symptoms. We are one month away from medical insurance so it's going to be a long wait. I am happy I don't know my levels, but I also wish I did.


Fab that you got loads of sleep. Try and enjoy the symptoms if you can as hopefully they are bringing a little reassurance?

I hope the next month flies by, pregnancy after loss is an extra emotional, scary time :hugs:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wow I go away for 2 days and come back and find 7 newbies! Welcome to you all, best of luck for the next 9 months :) 

Hope everyone is well, im fine, still getting my waves of nausea and dont have much of an appetite and always tired! Hopefully the nausea wont last for too long, fingers crossed!

We have the inlaws over for dinner tomoz night, OH would like to tell them but I want to wait till we have had our scan on the 20th, my MIL is a bit overbearing as it is! xx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for the welcome, I hope the nausea subsides soon. I can completely understand why you want to wait, explain to him it is only 2 weeks and 1 day and a scan photo would be a nice way to tell them.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Estimated Dates list on Page 1 has been updated, If I have missed anyone out then please send me a message and let me know :) xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you, it is fab to see so many of us already


----------



## katrinka

Thanks Tasha! Today some symptoms are gone & new ones are starting. 

Has anyone had days where their symptoms disappear then reappear?



bigbloomerz said:


> Estimated Dates list on Page 1 has been updated, If I have missed anyone out then please send me a message and let me know :) xx

bigbloomerz, I can't PM you yet, but my EDD is the 10th. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Mine did with my three girls. Have not this time yet. I think it is quite normal for them to come and go, I was reading back all the stuff from my last pregnancy last night, and had a complete panic at one stage cos my symptoms had gone, woke up the next day and they were worse than ever.


----------



## katrinka

Tasha said:


> Mine did with my three girls. Have not this time yet. I think it is quite normal for them to come and go, I was reading back all the stuff from my last pregnancy last night, and had a complete panic at one stage cos my symptoms had gone, woke up the next day and they were worse than ever.

Thanks, that makes me feel better. It so hard to relax and just let things be.


----------



## Essence

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is having a good day. I am feeling good, but scared! After having 2 mc in the past few months I am finding myself worrying. But I will try to stay positive!

My first doc appointment (Just the blood test, even though I already know I am) is on Monday, so I am excited about that. 

So far no real nausea for me, just every now and then but not enough to bother me at all.


----------



## bigbloomerz

My Dr didnt even offer me a blood test, just said how many tests have you done and what type are they, I dont mind tho I dont like needles lol.

I did my 2nd Digi today, just to make sure all is ok and that I am 5+ weeks, and I was! :D

My nausea is worse in the morning but does come in waves throughout the day.

Essence im sending u lots of PMA :) xx


----------



## Tasha

Iv never had a blood test to confirm any of my pregnancies either, but I might ask for it to be done. 

Thats good news about the digi, think it is a bit of reassurance. I will prob do my other one soon.

Essence I am sending you lots of PMA too.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I made the comment to my OH a few days back that the nausea wasn't too bad. And now I'm regretting saying that. Starting last night I have done NOTHING but throw up. Am trying to eat some simple foods that won't make me puke, but so far all they have done is make me puke. :( 

This is NOT starting out to be a good day.


----------



## Tasha

blondeNklutzi said:


> I made the comment to my OH a few days back that the nausea wasn't too bad. And now I'm regretting saying that. Starting last night I have done NOTHING but throw up. Am trying to eat some simple foods that won't make me puke, but so far all they have done is make me puke. :(
> 
> This is NOT starting out to be a good day.

I am like that too. Have you tried toast? Also most people can tolerate ice lolly's, most of them have lots of sugar in, so should help with your energy a bit.

Hope it reduces and goes soon x


----------



## katrinka

blondeNklutzi & bigbloomerz, I'm looking forward to m/s at this point. I see it as reassurance that things are going well.

Tasha, I wish we had those CB digis. in the States. I would definably be POAS weekly 

Essence, I know exactly how you feel. We are not as excited about this pg. compared to the one in March/April. We are just taking things day by day and trying not to get excited. I think we'll get excited when I'm nearly 10-12 weeks.

AFM, my cramps are back after taking yesterday off. They worry me and I end up running to the bathroom to make sure I'm not bleeding. I feeling stretching and odd cramps on either side of my pelvis every so often. But I'm also having gas today, I get the2 mixed up :blush:
Am I the only one that squeezes boobs to see if they hurt of not  My nipples are very sensitive.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Tasha- tried toast. Came back up within fifteen minutes. I am holding out hope that maybe this is a coincidental stomach bug. I know it sounds crazy but throwing up has always been a big issue with me. I don't handle it well! I'm also having (tmi) loose stools. Blerg. I jus have to keep reminding myself that it is worth it in the end and that the symptoms are reassuring, even if they aren't very enjoyable.


----------



## Tasha

katrinka do you not have digital at all, or is it the ones with the how many weeks pregnant you dont have? I have read that they can be quite unrealiable as HCG varies so greatly in each woman. I dont think I have said this before but I have ever said this before but I hope you get m/s real soon.

Essence and Katrinka I too understand, it is so different when you are pregnant after loss, am here if either of you ever need a chat. 

blondeN all I can keep down is a rich tea. It is rubbish but like you said worth it.

I have noticed a few of you have pregnancy buddies, anyone wanna be mine?


----------



## katrinka

Tasha, we only have the digitals that say Pregnant or Not Pregnant.


----------



## Tasha

Ah, they will probably come out there soon then. They only say 1-2 weeks since conception, 2-3 weeks and 3+ meaning 5 weeks pregnant so after that it wouldnt be worth buying really.


----------



## Essence

Hmm I have been losing my appetite like crazy. five days ago I was super hungry- heck I laid in bed one night thinking, picturing, what food I could eat the next day! LOL. And then 2 days after that, my appetite started going down hill. It is really hard to eat much of anything, not really nausea so much as just.. looking at it, tasting it, really turns me off.

Katrinka- I agree! The stretching pains, aches and cramps have me worrying like crazy, I go to the washroom and check constantly to make sure I am not spotting or bleeding at all. So far no spotting though!!

And thanks everyone, you guys are great. I hope we all make it to March!


----------



## Erised

Thankfully, I think, morning sickness hasn't kicked in yet for me. I had a couple of days last week on which I felt a little nausea, but have been just fine for a few days now. 
The only thing right now is that the tiredness is starting to kick in. I was in bed for 10 last night, and am really thinking about going for a lay down already. Until 2 days ago I wondered what women were on about when they said they really needed an afternoon nap. I'm starting to understand! 

For those feeling sick, I hope you all feel better soon ... at least for a couple of days to give you a bit of a break. I'm certain that after 3 days of lacking you'll want it back =)


----------



## Diana

No morning sickness for me YET but I know the queasiness is going to hit any day. You might want to try saltine crackers or maybe a drop of lemon on your tongue, those both did the trick for me early on with my other 2.

Tasha, when are you due? I'm due March 4th, I can be your belly buddy, what all does it entail? :D

I'm dying to get in to see my OB already, we just moved here so I'm waiting on a referral to make sure all is okay, nerve wrecking! I don't know when they do ultrasounds but I hope they do one the first visit.


----------



## Essence

Ahh yes I have been feeling super tired as well. I laid in bed for hours yesterday, and napped for at least one, then slept in this morning and wanted to go back to bed only two hours later. Lol.


----------



## CurlySue

Kind of worried at the minute in that I have no symptoms at all other than tiredness. That's it. I've been in bed early every night but I don't have anything else. I'm also somewhat convinced that my cheapies are getting lighter and it's all just driving me a little bit mad :s


----------



## Erised

Don't worry CurlySue, it's completely normal to go absolutely insane.
I'm still testing every morning myself, and convinced the lines are getting lighter, but at the same time it's now started to show up before the control line does. 
And the only 2 symptoms I have at the moment are...

1. Sore boobs, but only when purposefully touching/squeezing them
2. Tiredness (and only the last 2 days so far) 

I know I should be happy that sickness hasn't kicked in (yet), but at the same time it would make me worry less. I can't wait for my scan in 2 weeks time just to feel a little more at ease about it all. 
Completely normal, and I'm certain it's worse when you've gone through such a lengthy progress to get here as you have. I know my 13 months + Metformin was enough for me already.


----------



## CurlySue

I did a Clearblue last week and the positive came up before the control line, but these cheapies just don't. They just look like they've either stuck or they're fainter than they were. It's beginning to bother me. If I felt sick, felt queasy, felt ANYTHING I might feel a bit better, But between the possibly fainter line on these cheap tests (not internet cheapies with blue handles but ones with purple handles - the blue ones are actually better) I am just so utterly paranoid.


----------



## Tasha

Essence that really made me laugh the imaging food. I am the same - even when I am not being sick/feeling sick, the thought of food just doesnt appeal.

Katrinka I too as a bit compulsively checking. I have my fingers crossed for us all.

Diana I think you just kinda send more messages to each other privately, share concerns and anything you cant/dont want to on the board.

The girls who have no symptoms but tiredness, tiredness is a great symptom to have it means your body is working hard on all the changes and helping your baby to grow :)


----------



## Tasha

Curlysue it sounds like the internet ones are just rubbish, try not to pay too much attention to them :hugs:

Oh and Diana I forgot to say my due date is some where between the 28th Feb and the 8th March.


----------



## Essence

Hehehe

Today I have noticed I feel a bit faint. But I think it is because I can't seem to eat very much. I keep trying to make sure I have at least something to eat though, and end up mostly just having something to drink. Very tired today, and my 'ladies' dont seem so sore (unless they are touched) and the cramping/aching down below is minimal to none.

Have you ladies ever thought of writing in a journal everything you are thinking/feeling while you are pregnant, and then giving that journal to your kid when they are old enough? I really want to :) And put pictures in it, etc- it would be like the beginning of their baby book.


----------



## Tasha

Essence I have kept photo diaries with a little of how I was feeling and what was happening with each photo for each of my pregnancies, did it more for me but may give it to them :) Fab idea.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i dont have much in the way of symptoms so i am going crazy just praying that everything is ok. i am super tired yet i have insomnia! most food is a turn off i just want to drink more than anything. i am going on a road trip today so i just hope i do ok.
in my head i am conting down to the point where i normally m/c then i know i will be ok. well a little better i never stop stressing that something is going to happen untill bub is in my arms


----------



## Diana

Essence, I kept a journal for both my boys and I just ordered another for this baby.. it's been such a great help to look back on what I was feeling during those two to know if this is normal or not. Apparently I didn't have symptoms this early than either so I feel a little better. I have the Pregnancy Journal by Ryland & Smalls and ordered it from Barnes and Nobles in the past but Amazon had them in stock on sale. Highly recommended! :D

Tasha, okay, very nice, looking forward to it! :D

I refuse to test again on the IC because I'm scared of them getting lighter too. With my 2nd pregnancy I took a test 2 weeks after my BFP and it was so faint I freaked out. I won't do that to myself again, I just don't trust them as others have said. 

I hope everyone starts getting small symptoms of pregnancy so we can stop worrying. :hugs:


----------



## Erised

I'm keeping a journal online, mostly just for myself so I can read back and see how I felt/when I had my first scans etc. Another plus point is that my family will be able to keep updated with how I'm feeling, as they're living in a different country. 

However, I'm having a hard time keeping up to date as I have to make sure MIL doesn't notice me writing it. And she keeps walking in randomly ... I'll be happy to be out into our own place again, hopefully we'll find something this week. Actually, we have found something and been approved, but I'm not entirely certain (it's private) this person has a right to let out the property. But yes, once back into our own place I can actually take photos of my pregnancy tests again and stuff and stick them online too =)

Last night I was sooo tired, yet I didn't manage to get to sleep. Went to bed around 21:30, but didn't fall asleep until just before midnight. Quite annoying to be honest.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Totally Random but I just wanted to shout...


IM HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If anyone else would like to join in feel free lol. xx


----------



## Erised

lmao ... yay bigbloomerz! You're having a baby! ... In just 240 days. 

I'm afraid I'm not getting excited enough to shout it yet until after I've seen a heartbeat. Trying to stay realistic rather than optimistic for now. While I love saying 'We're pregnant!' to my DH, that's as far as it goes. No shouting it of the rooftops until we're more certain everything is ok.


----------



## Sparky0207

Hello girls, im a bit late catching up with this one!

Im Zoe, have a gorgeous daughter who is 10 months old and expecting little 'pea' on 02/03/10

Cant believe we're all so close! good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## katrinka

Essence, I'm in the same boat as you. I am hungry but it disappears once I have food in front of me. I'm not nauseous, just not hungry.

wishing4bub#3, I think I could have written that. I'm exhausted but unable to sleep at night or fall back asleep after using the bathroom in the night. Everything says fatigue, but I am having insomnia too! If I make it to 12 weeks I will start getting excited!

I'm hesitant to get a journal started. With our last pregnancy I updated my baby registry (which I've had for 2+ years :blush: ) and started a webpage. Then we m/c a few days later.

Tomorrow will be the longest I've carried a pregnancy :-$ I'm on pins & needles about everything. My nightmare is to find an empty uterus when I go for an ultrasound :( And days with little to no symptoms don't help.


----------



## Diana

Good luck Katrinka... :hugs:

Erised, that has to be rough, having no privacy, I hope you can move out soon.

I'd like to shout it out to the world as well but I'm a little hesitant since I don't have ultrasound confirmation as well and don't feel pregnant. But I have to keep reminding myself this is exactly how I was with my other 2. Thank goodness for the journals I kept because they've been my saving grace while waiting on this referral to see the OB. Though I called today and she said they usually don't schedule the first appt till 12 weeks. Yikes!!!


----------



## NattieLou

Wow, this thread's been busy over the last few days. I had my Mum staying over the weekend, so am totally behind with everything now and didn't have time to pop and say hello to you guys.

Welcome to all the new March mummies. :) This is such a difficult stage, isn't it? So happy to be pregnant but very conscious that it's still early days. It's tough to balance the excitement and concerns sometimes.

Well, as symptoms seem to be the recent topic, I can say that my pregnancy sickness has well and truly kicked in. As of 2 days after BDing, I was feeling ever so slightly nauseous, but that disappeared a few days ago. I was consoling myself that it was a good sign that my breasts are still agonising and that I'm wearing out fairly early each day. (Btw, I went and bought myself maternity support bras in Mothercare last Monday and I can totally recommend them! A million times more comfortable than the underwires I was rapidly outgrowing.) I was a bit concerned about the nausea disappearing though. And then last night I was hit by a sudden bout of diarrhea - so thankful I was at home at the time. :oops: And since this morning the sickness has kicked in big time. Yuck. :sick: Wouldn't it be nice if we could all get a bout of nausea for about 5 mins each day as reassurance and then feel good for the rest of the day? :laugh2:

Well, we have our scan at the EPU tomorrow morning. I'm not feeling too stressed about it yet, but I'm sure it won't be pleasant going back there as it will bring back memories surrounding our loss a few months back. Fingers crossed, there will something positive to report. It's still a very early scan - I just hope we can see *something* a little bit reassuring. I am desperately hoping for a heartbeat, but I know we'd be extremely lucky to see that at this stage, so I'm keeping expectations low. I'll let you all know how we get on.

Oh yes, and Zoe, I just wanted to say that your little girl is completely adorable. Soooo sweet. :)


----------



## Tasha

Can my name be removed please?


----------



## NattieLou

I'm so sorry for your loss, Tasha. :hugs: I've left a message on your other thread.


----------



## katrinka

I'm so sorry, Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Erised

Sorry to hear it ended in bad news Tasha =( 
*hugs*


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Tasha I'm sorry to hear that. :hug:


----------



## Essence

I am so sorry Tasha -Hugs-


----------



## HS Bean

Tasha said:


> Can my name be removed please?

I replied to your other post. :hug:


----------



## Kel127

Sorry for your loss Tasha :hug:


----------



## HS Bean

Essence- We live in Alberta too. How cool is that?!


----------



## Essence

Oh wow!! Alberta rocks! :D Lol Yay us, and both due on March!! Hehehe


----------



## carly j

Hi all am due on 15th March according to LMP got my :bfp: yesterday am so pleased to be joining you all!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Sparky and Carly :)

Tasha so sorry to hear your news, hope u r ok honey :hugs: 

xx


----------



## NattieLou

In the words of BigB: I'M HAVING A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The scan this morning was amazing! The sonographer saw the baby right away and we saw the heartbeat! It is also measuring spot on for dates. I completely fell apart once she told me she could see a baby. The best feeling in the world. :happydance::happydance: I wanted to share the good news, and I hope you all have an equally and amazing and positive experience in the coming weeks. :hugs:

Welcome, Carly, and congratulations. :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww im so pleased for you NattieLou :) I did comment on your other thread too, I cant wait for my early scan! Roll on 20th of May! :D xx


----------



## NattieLou

May? You've got pregnant brain already. :laugh2: Keeping everything crossed for you guys.


----------



## Diana

NattieLou said:


> May? You've got pregnant brain already. :laugh2: Keeping everything crossed for you guys.

:lol:


----------



## Diana

Tasha, I am so sorry for your loss. :( :hugs:


----------



## katrinka

I had wicked AF cramps all day & evening yesterday. I thought for sure it was over, but there wasn't any bleeding. I'm still waking up waay too early, I work up to pee at 3:30a and have not been able to go back to bed. I hope I can nap this morning or afternoon. :sleep:

I'm not hungry much any more, but thirsty as heck! I wonder if this means M/S is around the corner. M/S is welcomed by me, I view it as a good sign that everything is going well.


----------



## bigbloomerz

May?? yeh ur right i have got pregnancy brain! lol I meant July!! What a Div xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

katrinka said:


> I had wicked AF cramps all day & evening yesterday. I thought for sure it was over, but there wasn't any bleeding. I'm still waking up waay too early, I work up to pee at 3:30a and have not been able to go back to bed. I hope I can nap this morning or afternoon. :sleep:
> 
> I'm not hungry much any more, but thirsty as heck! I wonder if this means M/S is around the corner. M/S is welcomed by me, I view it as a good sign that everything is going well.

M/S is evil I wouldnt wish it on anyone! lol I get AF type cramps sill hun, My midwife told me its just everything stretching out, as long as there isnt any blood with it you are fine :) xx


----------



## katrinka

I decided to POAS this morning, for fun & more reassurance (darker in person):
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b217/kel_be/hpt5.jpg

Today marks the farthest along I have ever been to date :happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yay go Katrinka! :D xx :hugs:


----------



## WTTMommy

I guess I belong here now! I was put back 6 days so my EDD is now March 1st. 

(I preferred a March baby over February anyway ;) )


----------



## Erised

:hi: Welcome to the March Mummy Group!
Hope you won't be put back into the Feb Mummy Group on your next scan =)


----------



## sineady

*congratulations march mummys *


----------



## Diana

Welcome to the group, I have a February baby already and am due with this one early March so I'm hoping if the dates are right he/she doesn't come too early because I hate to have them share a birth month. I know that sounds terrible... :lol: 

Nice lines Katrinka, very dark! You're making me want to use my last HPT strip on Thursday (6 weeks) to see if it comes up real dark versus the one I took at 4 weeks 3 days. :D


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Haha I think I'm going to use my last test at 6 wks or 7 if I can wait that long, lol. 

Sigh, appt. isn't until July 28. Seems sooooo far away!


----------



## Jayceerae

I'm going to be due on March 13th :D


----------



## Diana

I think I may challenge myself and wait till 8 weeks to use up my last test. I don't know if I can do it but it might make those 2 weeks go by even faster?? :lol:


----------



## katrinka

You could always buy more HPTs :muaha:

I would like to try one of those cool conception indicator HPTs. UK has the coolest things :hissy:


----------



## samlee08

March 16th according to the due date calculator, just got to wait for my appointment to meet the midwife for the first time in august!!

xXx


----------



## Diana

I know, I was wondering why my digital didn't show the weeks! Darn, no wonder! Haha!!! I wonder if I could have someone send them to me in the future. :wink:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome WTTmommy, Jayceerae and Samlee08 :) xx


----------



## boom_chick

Helloooo!

My Husband and I (married 2 years, together 13 years!) are expecting our first bundle so this is all very new to us!

The little one is due on March 23rd 2010 although we haven't had a dating scan yet. 

Congratulations to all other March Mummies!

Boom
x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome and Congrats boom_chick. 

So that whole not feeling pregnant thing. Totally driving me crazy! I am having to make myself NOT take my last pregnancy test.


----------



## katrinka

Welcome, new mums, Jayceerae, Samlee08 & boom_chick

I'm in the same boat as you today, blondeNklutzi. I woke up feeling great, no symptoms other than sore nipples. I think today is going to be a symptom free day. Are you having any symptoms, fatigue, cramps, etc.?

Diana, wouldn't one of those tests be great!! Hopefully they make their way across the pond.

I slept well last night. If I woke up early I just stayed in bed until i fell back asleep. I'm still tired now too :) I started having one sided pains last night and had a mini freak out, bit the pains were the same on either side, which reassured me. Maybe a cyst *shurg* or ligaments pulling.

DH told me last night he's not excited. I think he's really nervous. He got very excited with our last pregnancy and I think he's holding back for now. I know he'll get more excited once I get farther along. Same as me :blush:


----------



## Essence

Welcome to all the new mommies to be!! 

I know it is early, but hubby and I want to tell our parents. Over the past 10 months, they know we have had 2 miscarriages, and they already knew we were TTC so I think that to share the excitement with them that we are past the point we had before, with absolutly no problems or spotting (Both miscarriages had spotting from early on right through til the MC) and yeah.. So I think we are going to invite them over for supper tonight (Both families) and tell them.

We are such shy people though so we decided we are going to make a cake and write on the cake "We're pregnant!" or something like that! :)


----------



## katrinka

Let us know how it goes, Essence!


----------



## Seity

Hi :wave: I just found out I'm PG. Based on OV date, I'm due March 18th. This is a first baby for both my husband and myself. We've been married 1 year.


----------



## katrinka

Welcome, Seity!!

I think my Corpus Luteum cyst is acting up. I am having ovulation type pains on my left side and I know I ovulated on the left side. It has me worrying about ectopic pregnancy, but the pain isn't constant and no bleeding. Its a sharp pinch that is very sporadic and seems to come more in the evening.

DH & I DTD for the first time since my BFP, I was nervous the entire time. I think my nerves killed the pleasure for me, but no pain. That's all that matters :)


----------



## Laui59

Hey,
I'm laura, have a little boy 9months and expecting my second 12th march..
and wow can you ladies chat xx
Looking forward to following all your stories...

Laura xx


----------



## randomxx

hey all well going by my LMP i should be due on 28/2/10 however i think its more than likely that i'll be due in march! So thought i should join here even tho i dont have a due date for here is that ok?? 

p.s the clearblue digi with conception you can buy from ebay and they ship them worldwide for everyone that was talking about them 

oh also are you's going to have a name for your group like the febuary ones are the lovebugs and january garnets! so whats the march ones??


----------



## Laui59

What about march mad littleums... or march babybubbas,


----------



## randomxx

or The M'n'Ms as in March Mummies x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

St. Pats day is in march.......we could do something with that maybe?


----------



## bigbloomerz

If people put some more suggestions in over the next few days I wil then start a poll and everyone can vote on what name they think would be best :)
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to boom_chick, Seity, Laui59 and randomxx :) xx


----------



## Diana

...


----------



## randomxx

what about Spring Clovers as in spring because march is the beginning of spring and clovers for irish ( st patricks day) x


----------



## katrinka

or The Lucky Charms

Nausea is creeping up. I've dry heaved a few times after some big burps today. I didn't nap today either. I hope that means I sleep through the night, excluding getting up to pee.

Anyone with out sore boobs? My nipples are very sensitive, but my breasts in general are not painful or sore (yet).


----------



## Diana

No sore boobs yet but they might be worn out from nursing 2 kids for a total of 2 years. Sigh... they'll never be the same!

I like all the names so far, Spring Clovers is really cute, but I never think March is Spring because it's still cold. Haha. Can't wait to take a poll.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have sore nipples, but I'm not quite sure if that's pg related or not. Some slight nausea, but not much else. Sigh. I kind of wish I felt more pregnant, but I'm sure if I did I would welcome the days of being symptom free!


----------



## katrinka

Welcome & congrats to boom_chick, Seity, Laui59 and randomx!

Last night was rough. I slept like crap. I didn't nap during the day in hopes to sleep through the night (yeah, right!). I couldn't stay asleep longer than 2 hours and tossed & turned all dang night. I was so tired when I woke up I broke down and made myself a cup of coffee :(

And who opened the vaginal flood gates, my gosh! The last 2 days I've have a drastic increase in CF. It's to the point where I've run to the bathroom thinking I'm bleeding :shy: Thank gosh I have panyliners. 

I hope you have a better nights rest! :bunny:


----------



## anawhatsme

Hello. I got my positive results on 3 home pregnancy tests yesterday. According to the internet, I am due March 18th. I have a gynecologist appt on July 16th, so hopefully I'll have some more concrete info around then.

How do you guys get those tickers that say how far along you are?

And CONGRATULATIONS to ALL!


----------



## ThatGirl

19th march x


----------



## katrinka

anawhatsme said:


> How do you guys get those tickers that say how far along you are?

You can click on them, and it will take you to a page where you can create you own.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

anawhatsme said:


> Hello. I got my positive results on 3 home pregnancy tests yesterday. According to the internet, I am due March 18th. I have a gynecologist appt on July 16th, so hopefully I'll have some more concrete info around then.
> 
> How do you guys get those tickers that say how far along you are?
> 
> And CONGRATULATIONS to ALL!

Cogratulations! 

The tickers are easy to get. You can usually click on someone else's ticker, that will give you the site they got it from, or you can just google pregnancy tickers. There are TONS of sites out there and some pretty cool ones at that. Then you just copy and paste the code it gives you into your signature!


----------



## mummymia

Hi guys,

congrats on ur BFP's got mine last night. Im due approx 21st march please add me. xxxx


----------



## Essence

Welcome to all the new mommies to be!

Lately I have been feeling just gross. Very achey, my breasts are super tender, I have heartburn, my stomach is achey enough that I dont know if I am hungry, full or what and my muscles all hurt. Weeiiirrdd otherwise everything is good! Lol. Oh and my sleeps have been horrible. I wish I was as tired as I was earlier this week, but the last few nights have been horrible.


----------



## katrinka

Essence, who did it go, telling the grandparents to be?
Yeah, I'm sleeping like crap too. I'm tired, but can't sleep and I'm not comfortable taking anything.


----------



## ScotGirl

9th march :) xx


----------



## anawhatsme

Wow, there are so many of us due in March...exciting!
I have found I'm full much easier than I used to be. I would have figured it would be the other way around considering the old 'eating for 2' thing.
I also have the urge to go out walking, which I never had before. So far, I feel pretty normal except for feeling zapped of energy.


----------



## ScotGirl

anawhatsme said:


> Wow, there are so many of us due in March...exciting!
> I have found I'm full much easier than I used to be. I would have figured it would be the other way around considering the old 'eating for 2' thing.
> I also have the urge to go out walking, which I never had before. So far, I feel pretty normal except for feeling zapped of energy.

I'm feeling pretty normal too. A bit too normal for my liking! Gets me worried :sad1:

I wish the sickness would come :rofl:


----------



## anawhatsme

ScotGirl said:


> anawhatsme said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there are so many of us due in March...exciting!
> I have found I'm full much easier than I used to be. I would have figured it would be the other way around considering the old 'eating for 2' thing.
> I also have the urge to go out walking, which I never had before. So far, I feel pretty normal except for feeling zapped of energy.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty normal too. A bit too normal for my liking! Gets me worried :sad1:
> 
> I wish the sickness would come :rofl:Click to expand...



Don't be worried...and don't wish for sickness. I didn't have any sickness with my first. Tons of heartburn, but not a bit of sickness. So I think feeling normal at this point (for both of us) is to be expected. 
I'm looking forward to the first flutters. It's been a long time since I went through pregnancy, and this could be my last so I want to savour it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## sophxx

im sophie im 21 this is my 2nd prgnancey after a mmc at 14 weeks! 

im due the 15th march got my 1st midwife appionment on the 3rd august and having a early scan in two weeks! xx


----------



## NZBeth

Hi, I'm Beth, this is my fourth pregnancy, I have a 2 3/4 year old girl and an 18 month old boy and had a MMC at 12.5 weeks in February of twin boys:cry:.

I got my :bfp: on the 7th and am due on the 18th of March. We are both really happy about it, but a little apprehensive after our recent loss. We're planning on getting an early scan even if we have to pay for it ourselves - really need to get that doctors appointment booked next week!

Anyone else in NZ?


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Lovely Ladies!! :hi:

I'm Laura, i'm 22 and live in Suffolk. I have a gorgeous OH called James and we have a even more gorgeous son called Oliver who will be 6 months next week. We're so over the moon about this pregnancy as we conceived the 1st month of trying :)

By my calculations i'm due 10th March. We're all so excited!! :happydance:

Speak to you all soon!!

Much love xx


----------



## Ti amo

Hello

I'm due March 6th 

Im super excited mixed with ultra sleeply and totally hungry all the time really into wotsits at mo heehee!!

:bfp: 26.06.09


----------



## Mrs Holmesy

Hi everyone...

I got my :bfp: this morning and am waiting until this evening to tell my lovely man (He got up early to play in a golf competition)!! So you all know before he does lol!!!

I am due on the 24th March and am looking forward to the exciting yet scary and worrying 9 months ahead.

x


----------



## katrinka

Is anyone else just not able to sleep, day & night? I'm so tired, but anytime I lay down I cannot sleep. I'm miserable :(


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Congrats and welcome ladies! 

Katrinka, I can't get comfortable. IF my stomach is the least bit upset I can't lay on my back, and I'm having quite a bit of round ligament pain so laying on my tummy is out. I'm not terribly fond of lying on my side. So I have been sleeping on the couch (can't usually get to sleep till about 5 am.) because the back of the couch supports me. Its the only place I feel comfy.


----------



## randomxx

congratulations everyone and hello! 

how is everyone feeling today?? has anyone thought of some more names for the group yet??

xxxx


----------



## Erised

I'm sleeping ok, it just doesn't seem to make me any less tired.
I'm having real problems eating though, I'm just not hungry at all and when I force myself to eat I feel sick. Plus constipation is getting really bad.

All in all, I'm getting pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## MTurgeon0530

Katrinka- I can't sleep at all. I have always had trouble sleeping and have been on Ambien since I was 16 (I am 28 now). Since I can't take anything now, I am finding it very difficult. I go most nights falling asleep after 4-5 hours and waking up about every 45 min-hour. But some nights I do not sleep at all (like last night). No matter how tired I feel during the day, I can not fall asleep! 

I have tried EVERYTHING you can possibly imagine (bath b/f bed, herbal tea, reading, watching tv, white noise), but nothing has helped.

If you find anything to be successful, I would love to hear it!

~Melissa~


----------



## HS Bean

I wake up 5 times a night to go to the bathroom, so I haven't been sleeping too too well.:sleep:


----------



## Essence

MTurgeon0530 said:


> Katrinka- I can't sleep at all. I have always had trouble sleeping and have been on Ambien since I was 16 (I am 28 now). Since I can't take anything now, I am finding it very difficult. I go most nights falling asleep after 4-5 hours and waking up about every 45 min-hour. But some nights I do not sleep at all (like last night). No matter how tired I feel during the day, I can not fall asleep!
> 
> I have tried EVERYTHING you can possibly imagine (bath b/f bed, herbal tea, reading, watching tv, white noise), but nothing has helped.
> 
> If you find anything to be successful, I would love to hear it!
> 
> ~Melissa~


I know exactly how you feel but I havn't been on Ambien. I was taking Melatonin, a natural majiger. I havn't been taking it for about three months now, but it never did help me much. (Says to take 2.... I could take 6 and still lay awake all night.)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So my newest addition to my laundry list of pregnancy complaints (don't get me wrong, I couldn't be more thankful to be pregnant!). I'm getting oily. Ppl keep telling me my skin is "glowing". Well duh, thats cuz its oily! And my hair is ridiculous. I usually wash it every other day but lately have been needing to do it every day!


----------



## Sparky0207

I cant believe how many of us are due the first week of March! Gonna be some joint birthdays I think.
Sorry to hear a lot of you are getting some nasty symptoms, ive been lucky so far and have got hardly any!


----------



## hivechild

Hi all!

Due March 2nd here by my LMP but an early scan at 6 weeks & 3 days dated me at 6+5, so we'll see once I'm a little further along.

I feel soooo bloated right now and I'm positive friends are starting to notice/think I'm stacking on weight already!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Afternoon all your lovely yummy mummys! :D 
hope you are all ok and not suffering too much, ive had a horrible weekend but feeling a bit better today, thank goodness! Cant believe its one week to go until my early scan! ooo excitement hehe xx

Welcome hivechild :) xx


----------



## Erinnae

Hey ladies!!!
Can I join??? My EDD is March 8!!!
This is SO cool that we are all due around the same time! This is my third baby, I have a 3 year old, 1yr old, and 2 babies in heaven!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Erinnae :) Your avatar pic is adorable :D what a lovely family you have, welcome to March Mummies xx


----------



## HS Bean

bigbloomerz said:


> Afternoon all your lovely yummy mummys! :D
> hope you are all ok and not suffering too much, ive had a horrible weekend but feeling a bit better today, thank goodness! Cant believe its one week to go until my early scan! ooo excitement hehe xx
> 
> Welcome hivechild :) xx

:hi: Howdy everyone! That is terriable you had a terriable weekend, bigbloomerz. I got so sick last night, I thought I had the flu or something, but it was very short lived (maybe an hour). I know it wasn't just morning sickness either. Probably my preggo tummy disliking the tacos I had for supper or something

I have my scan today :headspin:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ooo bean how did the scan go?? xx


----------



## Erised

While physically I'm still not feeling too bad, mentally I can feel the mood swings.
I'm already getting really fed up of being back at MIL's (only been back here 2 weeks or so!) ... I want our own place back, our own space, not have boxes and bags stacked around me etc. But at the same time I know it would be a waste of money to find our own place to rent right now, as we'll be out of the country a lot in the time coming. It's bloody frustrating, and with my hormones being all over the place already it's starting to really get to me today. 

In better news though, I've managed to eat some fruit for lunch today. Lunch has pretty much been out of the question for the last 2 weeks, so that's good news! =D 
And, like BigBloomerz, only a week left until my first scan ... yay!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erinnae said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Can I join??? My EDD is March 8!!!
> This is SO cool that we are all due around the same time! This is my third baby, I have a 3 year old, 1yr old, and 2 babies in heaven!


Welcome Erinnae! Looks like you are actually the closest one geographically to me and only a couple days from my due date. Wichita is still a long way from Norman, but closer than the UK! :rofl:

So to join in the countdown, I have 17 days till my dr. appt. Hopefully they will give me an early u/s to date me better. FXD


----------



## Erinnae

My husbands family is all from OK! They are from OKC, Stillwater, Anadarko, Tulsa, Sand Springs, and Chickasha! So Im well educated on Oklahoma:) This is so fun!


----------



## hivechild

bigbloomerz said:


> Afternoon all your lovely yummy mummys! :D
> hope you are all ok and not suffering too much, ive had a horrible weekend but feeling a bit better today, thank goodness! Cant believe its one week to go until my early scan! ooo excitement hehe xx
> 
> Welcome hivechild :) xx

Thanks!

I actually had a pretty decent weekend, but this morning I woke up with grand plans to get a bunch of housework done...and you guessed it, tired and ick feeling again! I've managed to vacuum the floor, and I'll empty the dishwasher before DH gets home from work, so I'm calling that a success.

Luckily, I don't THINK that I've been having any major mood swings, or at least nothing on par with PMS! I will say that my bullshit tolerance is >< this small lately though! Is that being moody? :angelnot:


----------



## HS Bean

bigbloomerz said:


> Ooo bean how did the scan go?? xx

We saw one tiny beating heart :happydance:


----------



## Erinnae

I know exactly how you feel hivechild!! I have all these wonderful plans and then by the time my kids are down for nap- Im shot!! So i have to seriously pull myself off the couch to get my stuff done! GRRR


----------



## hivechild

HS Bean said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Ooo bean how did the scan go?? xx
> 
> We saw one tiny beating heart :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: You must have been so excited!



Erinnae said:


> I know exactly how you feel hivechild!! I have all these wonderful plans and then by the time my kids are down for nap- Im shot!! So i have to seriously pull myself off the couch to get my stuff done! GRRR

I'm so proud that I actually managed to cook dinner and do the dishes, too! Now I'm officially in 'sit on my ass for the rest of the night' mode. :D


----------



## katrinka

I napped today, whoo hoo!  Hopefully this means that my insomnia is going away for a bit. Now, I just need to sleep longer than 1-2 hours at a time :(


----------



## bigbloomerz

Naps are gooooooood! Altho they do make me feel a bit groggy andf woozy, hmmm odd.
Ive found im a bit hormonal and a bit more loony than normal, lol.
Ive got an itch to get on and sort the spare room out today, it needs sorting anyway regardless of it needing to be a nursery next year :) 
Hubby has got so many books and dvds and just junk really, that he needs to do it, but he keeps putting it off lol.

Bean so pleased it went well for u hun, im wondering wether we r gonna have 2 blobs or just one, twins run in my family, so just have to wait and see! eeeek :D 

Have a good day ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## randomxx

hey march mummies got my first midwife appointment this morning and im really nervous dont really know what to expect to be honest! Im pretty scared aswell as all my symptoms seem to have vanished in the past week i just hope this little bean is sticking xxx

how is everyone else? what are we all doing 2day? 

xxx


----------



## mizzbabyluv

bigbloomerz said:


> Hello to all you lovely ladies who are Due in March 2010, Im due March 1st according to my LMP, 3rd according to Concenption date, not sure officially as havent had 1st scan yet!
> Im BigB and im 23, 24 in 2 months and I'm Married and this is our first child.
> 
> Best of Luck to you all on this Fabulous Journey!
> 
> Feel free to post on this thread your Estimated Due date and a little bit about yourself.
> xx
> 
> 
> *Members and Estimated Due Dates...*
> 
> *1st March* -
> Nattielou
> Hayley JJ
> WTTMommy
> 
> *2nd March* -
> Wishing4bub#3
> Sparky0207
> hivechild
> 
> *3rd March* -
> Bigbloomerz
> Kel127
> 
> *4th March* -
> Erised
> Julesy78
> Diana
> 
> *6th March* -
> Mrs-N
> blondeNklutzi
> 
> *7th March* -
> Hs Bean
> 
> *8th March* -
> Curly Sue
> Zimababy
> Erinnae
> 
> *10th March* -
> Jenny25
> Swazzle
> MTurgeon0530
> Essence
> Katrinka
> 
> *12th March* -
> x-shahani-x
> Laui59
> 
> *13th March* -
> Hannah's Mom
> Jayceerae
> 
> *15th March - *
> Mummy0704
> Carly J
> 
> *16th March - *
> Samlee08
> 
> *18th March* -
> Seity
> 
> *23rd March* -
> boom_chick
> 
> *
> To be confirmed* -
> randomxx

Im due 10th of march according to doctor but my periods are irregular so i will update if needs be!

congratulations ladies xx


----------



## minime2009

Hi there can I join too?

I'm due 10th March with my first. 

Have currently had two scans my last being at approx. 5 weeks 5 days. It was an internal and no heartbeat was visible at this stage although they are satisfied everything is ok. 

I have had no symptoms really. Sensitive nipples but that's about it. I haven't being peeing lots, not really any more tired than normal, no sickness or nausea, no backache or sore boobs!! I posted yesterday on First Tri that I don't feel pregnant.

Still doing HPT and they are still positive lol so am sure everything is fine. Just wish the wait for big scan was over!!! 

It's soooo wrong to want to be sick isn't it lol :rofl:


----------



## Erised

Would that really make 7 ladies due on March 10th?! Wow! 
Wonder how many will actually deliver that day though ;) 

Having a great day today so far. No symptoms what so ever, and I'm liking it! Hoping it remains this way so I'll be able to catch a movie with my DH tonight. 

Have any of you ladies send out the papers for free prescriptions yet? I still have mine sitting in a draw, probably should get to it. Do you actually get send a paper or form or something back to prove you don't have to pay? Didn't even realise we'd get free prescriptions (for up to a year after giving birth!) until I went to see my GP ... I love freebies =D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey Erised, I have mine sitting here, just got them signed by doctor but I need the energy to go buy some stamps lol. 
Just noticed u live in upton, is that upton near the wirral? xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome mizzbabyluv and minime2009 :D I have added you both to the list. xx


----------



## hivechild

randomxx said:


> hey march mummies got my first midwife appointment this morning and im really nervous dont really know what to expect to be honest! Im pretty scared aswell as all my symptoms seem to have vanished in the past week i just hope this little bean is sticking xxx
> 
> how is everyone else? what are we all doing 2day?
> 
> xxx

Good luck! I hope all goes/went well!

I'm actually having a good day today, although it's definitely nap time now after a productive morning of 'getting stuff done.' :D

Also, welcome to mizzbabyluv and minime2009!


----------



## Erised

bigbloomerz said:


> Hey Erised, I have mine sitting here, just got them signed by doctor but I need the energy to go buy some stamps lol.
> Just noticed u live in upton, is that upton near the wirral? xx

Yup, that's Upton on the Wirral =) I only recently found out there's an Upton-by-Chester as well. 

I've actually got stamps in the drawer as well, I'd forgotten about the papers until today. And I didn't have an excuse for not taking it with me today when I went to the post office. I'll remember to get it done one of these days ... thankfully I haven't had to use it yet anyway =)

Made me feel great about the time ahead of me when my GP passed me the papers and said something along the lines of 'That way you won't have to pay for your anti-sickness medication'. Really don't want to get to that point!


----------



## katrinka

Good Morning everyone, and welcome to the group newly preggo ladies!

It's official, I'm at 6 weeks! Another milestone. I really hope this baby sticks around for 7.5 more months!

I'm back to napping/laying down in the afternoons. I just get that wave of fatigue and nearly nose dive on my desk. My breasts are getting sore each day too. DH said they feel very meaty, lol. No vomiting yet, though I have waves of nausea that come & go quickly. But I have noticed I don't like the taste of chicken any more and I have a whole bunch in the house!


----------



## Laui59

Hey Girls,
Been for first midwife appointment and got all my paper work sorted.. 
In answer to freebie dental and presciption stuff, yes you will get a wallet plastic card as proof your entitled.. must send mine off as well, funny though last years was due to run out in september.. lol they last up to a year after birth.
Waiting for Cons appointment as have to be refered due to needing a stitch as crevix lenght is short, last time they gave me a sneaky early peak so hoping so again. 
Welcome to all the newer people than myself and hello to the older ones... Can't believe how many are here, i post on another site and was the firast to post and no-one has join me yet.. guess your all hiding here..

Symptoms, bit indigestion starting, very early this time, normally get very bad morning sickness and also could be twins, had non identical ones before that i lost at 21 weeks and know the chances go up onces you've had one set.. will have to wait and see.

Laura x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I think it was Katrinka who can't eat chicken. I have discovered that I LOVE LOVE LOVE taco bell. Haha made oh go with me at 2 this morning. 

Erinnae I'm not that well educated about kansas but in hig school we went to Wichita for punk concerts several times lol. My mom lives in chickasha btw!


----------



## katrinka

blondeNklutzi said:


> I think it was Katrinka who can't eat chicken.

It's started to taste really, really bad to me :dohh: I usually love chicken :(


----------



## NZBeth

Can you add me for the 18th please :). I've not had any symptoms yet, just 3 :bfp: as I didn't believe the 1st two, tempted to do another one if I don't get any symptoms soon!


----------



## randomxx

hivechild thanks everything was fine booked me in for my booking appointment on the 26th (yes it is a sunday lol) they have some new system and im having a midwife led pregnancy along with labour meaning that unless i really need an epidural or theres complications i wont see a doctor! my labour will be using hypnotherapy, aromatherapy. xx


----------



## Erinnae

So in my last pregnancies, I felt awesome until week 8 in which I become VERY sick- So that will be starting this next week. I am really anxious to see how this one will go- Maybe I wont be sick at all!!! It was exactly the same for my first two babies- I started at week 8 and finished around week 16. CRAZY!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ive felt sick since week 3 lol, dont feel too bad today, managed to eat a cereal bar! woo go me! Hobnob is 7 weeks today :D Yaaay, and its only 4 weeks and 2 days till my birthday, double Yaaaay! aaaaannnnnnnnndd 5 days till early scan! triple Yaaaay! hehe.

I dont think Hobnob likes Chicken either, Ive had it 3 times this week and each time ive had a really bad time on the loo the next day, if ya get what I mean. Which is annoying because I LOVE chicken! 

I was so proud of myself last night, I managed to eat... Roast Potatoes, Steak Pie, Veg, Yorkshire Pudding and Gravy for dinner, I finished the lot and then ate Hubbys Roasties that he had left :rofl: 

Hope u all have a good day today :) xx


----------



## randomxx

bloomerz what date is your bday mines is the 20th of august! and im just over 7 weeks lol! 

Think chicken is a big no-no for alot of people just now anytime i eat it it tastes like soap not nice at all! xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Its the 14th hun so will be 4 weeks away on friday :D xx


----------



## Kel127

I am also 7 weeks along today, and my birthday is on August 12th.

I feel sick every morning when I wake up, but it goes away as soon as I eat. The only problem I'm having now is how to deal with the tiredness at work. By noon I'm ready for a nap, but don't get home till 5:30pm. I feel so unproductive in the afternoon.

My first doctors appointment/scan in next Tues the 21st. I can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hivechild

NZBeth said:


> Can you add me for the 18th please :). I've not had any symptoms yet, just 3 :bfp: as I didn't believe the 1st two, tempted to do another one if I don't get any symptoms soon!

Congratulations! :happydance:



Kel127 said:


> I am also 7 weeks along today, and my birthday is on August 12th.
> 
> I feel sick every morning when I wake up, but it goes away as soon as I eat. The only problem I'm having now is how to deal with the tiredness at work. By noon I'm ready for a nap, but don't get home till 5:30pm. I feel so unproductive in the afternoon.
> 
> My first doctors appointment/scan in next Tues the 21st. I can't wait!!!! :happydance:

I can't imagine having to go the whole day at work. I'd be curled up :sleep: during my lunch break! As it is, I've only been awake for 2 hours, it's not even 9am and I'm strongly contemplating a nice long nap. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Missy.

Hey everyone, can i join? I'm due 12th of March. This will be our first baby, me and OH are both 20. x


----------



## Erised

Of course you can Missy, congrats and welcome to our little club! =)

I actually woke up feeling sick this morning, first time this pregnancy. Was a little worried this might mean morning sickness was kicking in, but after some water it went away. Thinking back now, it was probably the lack of fluids yesterday that made me feel like this this morning. I only had about 1.5 litres instead of my usual 2.5 ish, and I noticed the effects. 

Apart from that I've been feeling great! 
Food wise though, you ladies mention how you haven't been able to eat chicken. I'm afraid that since pregnancy I don't seem to eat anything any more. All food seems to put me of, to the point that I don't even try any more and have to leave the room if DH or MIL is eating something that smells strongly. My food these days seems to pretty much consist of about 3 pieces of fruit and 2 slices of bread with either ham, cheese or egg. That's it for the whole day. Living of my vitamin pills right now.


----------



## horsey_hen

Hi all March Mummys,

I'm due around 5th.... we think, some confussion with dates so just waiting to see midwife & arrange scan. Do most of you guys have private scans before 12week scan?


----------



## Erised

My scan next week will be an NHS scan, for dating as well as to check viability. I think I had the luck that because I had trouble conceiving the Fertility Clinic wants to make sure everything is ok early on. 

If we haven't received this scan we would have gone private at around 7 or 8 weeks, as we really wanted to see a heartbeat and know everything is as ok as it can be at the time.


----------



## horsey_hen

Thanks, I really feel like I have no idea about anything at the minute as everything is still so new & sinking in. Hope scan goes well next week, will keep my eye out for pic. x


----------



## xLaurax

My post seems to have been missed! :( i'm due 10th march if i could be added to the list please xxx


----------



## katrinka

It's official, I've started puking. But I don't feel better afterwards :(


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I still don't know if I will get to have an 8 wk scan or not. I have private insurance through my employer but I also qualify for state medical assistance (we hope) which will pay my copays. I'm not sure what my insurance company/the state of Oklahoma will allow as far as other scans. 

The nurse I talked to when I made the appt said they might do one to date me though.


----------



## Laui59

Missy. said:


> Hey everyone, can i join? I'm due 12th of March. This will be our first baby, me and OH are both 20. x

:thumbup:Hey me to.. except 4fourth pregnancy and 2nd child!! lol:dohh:
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## katrinka

blondeNklutzi said:


> I still don't know if I will get to have an 8 wk scan or not. I have private insurance through my employer but I also qualify for state medical assistance (we hope) which will pay my copays. I'm not sure what my insurance company/the state of Oklahoma will allow as far as other scans.
> 
> The nurse I talked to when I made the appt said they might do one to date me though.

Did you qualify easily? I'm looking into getting Medicaid until DH's insurance kicks in at work (mid Aug.). I at least want to make sure everything is going well before getting our family's hopes up.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

According to the girls I work with, there is no reason I shouldn't qualify, but I'm waiting to find out. 

I don't know how things work out in CA tho....


----------



## ethan amelia

hi can i join here. my EDD is 18th March!
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome all newbies, x laura x sorry we missed your post, it gets bit hectic on here sometimes lol, you have now been added to the list.

Cant believe how many march mummies are due on the 10th! xx


----------



## NZBeth

Hi, I've been missed too, can you please add me for the 18th :D


----------



## MissingBubs

Hi, I got my bfp on Tuesday morning and I'm ssssooooooooooooooooooo excited. EDD 21/3/2010. Baby number one, pg number two. We had a chem pg in feb, so we're just hoping and praying that our little Jaffa cake will stick this time. I feel really positive this time, while last time I was going to the loo every 2 seconds searching or AF!!! Determined to enjoy every moment the Jaffa and I have together this time......all 9 months of them!!!
By the way, just in case you ladies think I've gone crazy, Jaffa cake is what we've called our LO, because OH has ginger hair and I'm mixed race...chocolate and orange...Jaffa cake??? OK, maybe we are a little crazy!!


----------



## horsey_hen

Congratulations MissingBubs! After reading that I have a big smile on my face, I think Jaffa cake is a v cute name........I really should find a name for my seed. x


----------



## bigbloomerz

NZBeth said:


> Hi, I've been missed too, can you please add me for the 18th :D

Sorry hun, have added you too :D xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

MissingBubs said:


> Hi, I got my bfp on Tuesday morning and I'm ssssooooooooooooooooooo excited. EDD 21/3/2010. Baby number one, pg number two. We had a chem pg in feb, so we're just hoping and praying that our little Jaffa cake will stick this time. I feel really positive this time, while last time I was going to the loo every 2 seconds searching or AF!!! Determined to enjoy every moment the Jaffa and I have together this time......all 9 months of them!!!
> By the way, just in case you ladies think I've gone crazy, Jaffa cake is what we've called our LO, because OH has ginger hair and I'm mixed race...chocolate and orange...Jaffa cake??? OK, maybe we are a little crazy!!

Hey hun welcome to March Mummies! :) We call our baby "hobnob" wonder if its a biscuit thing? lol xx


----------



## MissingBubs

horsey_hen said:


> Congratulations MissingBubs! After reading that I have a big smile on my face, I think Jaffa cake is a v cute name........I really should find a name for my seed. x

Oh you must have a name for your seed. I love it. Can't wait to hear what yours will be!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissingBubs

Bigb, it must be a buscuit thing. Probably because we are both so damn greedy!!!


----------



## MissingBubs

Ahhhh, I've been added for the 21st. Thats fantastic. Thankyou!!! X


----------



## bigbloomerz

No worries hun, im a bit slow and forget things, im blaming it on baby brain lol. xx


----------



## RAFMrs

Hi bigbloomrz thanks for pointing out this thread.

I'm due 21st March and yep it seems so far away in distance I can't quite imagine it. 

OH trying to bring forward his next tour as we speak so he's around for the birth..but away for xmas. Boo hoo. Sat here with fingers crossed that they're understanding


----------



## bigbloomerz

RAFMrs said:


> Hi bigbloomrz thanks for pointing out this thread.
> 
> I'm due 21st March and yep it seems so far away in distance I can't quite imagine it.
> 
> OH trying to bring forward his next tour as we speak so he's around for the birth..but away for xmas. Boo hoo. Sat here with fingers crossed that they're understanding

Hey hun welcome to the group :) Have added u onto the list too.

Hope your OH can get things sorted with work, maybe if he has t work this xmas you could bargain with him not working for babys 1st xmas? thats what we are doing :) xx


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi ladies
I'm a newbie from Scotland!! Can I join you? EDD is 16/03/09 so that makes me around 5+4. I'm so excited! My last pregnancy was 10 years ago so I feel like I'm pregnant for the first time!!! :wacko:

Hope you all have H&H pregnancies ladies

x x x


----------



## Laui59

Hey love the bub names... i'm down for little Jammy dodger... need i explain, to ways to look at it, the little round bit in the middle is bub.. and jam dodging i hope bub continues to do... lol

Laura and little jammy dodger!!!

Cons appointment 27th July, fingers crossed for early scan xx


----------



## MissingBubs

I like it Laui, I like it a lot.
Any other biscuit names ladies?!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

OH calls our LO peanut. :) Not terribly inventive but he randomly asked one day how peanut and I are doing and I found it so cute I adopted it too!


----------



## amy16323

im due march 20 2010.im 28.looking for buddies either through email or myspace.my myspace page is www.myspace.com/amy16323


----------



## katrinka

We will do Piglet. Matches our Winnie the Pooh theme.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome amy16323 and IdLoveAPink1 :) xx


----------



## makeithappen

got my :bfp: yesterday!! cant believe it. soooooo excited! think im due around 21st march xx


----------



## randomxx

makeithappen i see you found us congratulations again and welcome xx


----------



## makeithappen

yeah randomxx i went on a search for you lol! 

cant believe im here lol :happydance:


----------



## randomxx

i still dont believe it dont think i will until i see bubs at the scan! so how are you feeling? do you have any symptoms yet? xx


----------



## MissingBubs

makeithappen said:


> got my :bfp: yesterday!! cant believe it. soooooo excited! think im due around 21st march xx

Welcome and congratulations :happydance:
I see you think you're due on the same day as RAFmrs and I. How are you feeling?


----------



## hivechild

Welcome and congrats to all the new folks in the last couple days!


----------



## Erised

I mentioned a name for the baby/bump to my DH, and he thinks we're all crazy. lmao
He said the baby will have a name once we settle for one, and until then it will simply be 'the baby'. And I must admit I actually agree with him. I've tried thinking of names, but whenever I talk I simply refer to him/her as 'the baby'. It's usually along the lines of 'It's the baby's fault' or 'I blame the baby'. There is no come back to it! muahaha

But who knows, maybe in a couple of weeks we'll find something that sticks. Until then, no names for us. 

In other news, I got my appointment for the next scan through! I haven't got a midwife appointment yet, but they've already given me the scan date. Odd, had expected it the other way around. 

This means that:

20th of July - Viability Scan
13th of August - Dating Scan

I'm very happy, as I didn't think I'd get a dating scan with already getting the early scan. So hooray! Plus it falls nicely after our trip to Holland, so the waiting won't be too long and we don't have to reschedule. If my dates don't change, I should be exactly 11 weeks at the time of the scan.


----------



## makeithappen

randomxx said:


> i still dont believe it dont think i will until i see bubs at the scan! so how are you feeling? do you have any symptoms yet? xx

im feeling ok....have some slight cramping, feels like trapped wind & im also a bit constipated. but other than that nothing! did you get many syptoms this early?


----------



## makeithappen

MissingBubs said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> got my :bfp: yesterday!! cant believe it. soooooo excited! think im due around 21st march xx
> 
> Welcome and congratulations :happydance:
> I see you think you're due on the same day as RAFmrs and I. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

yeah ive been on a few sites to calulate the due date & they are all giving me that date! havent had a docs appointment yet to have it confirmed though! im feeling ok bit of cramping, constipation & stuff but from reading on here that seems pretty normal! 

you got any symptoms??

xx


----------



## amy16323

anyone wanna be buddies let me know.i have a myspace account.im 28 years old due march 23,2010


----------



## livelaughlove

Can you put me down for march 2nd! Thx. 

This is my first and I'm really excited.


----------



## Erinnae

no new changes:)


----------



## katrinka

Had my first emotional break down, ugh.


----------



## HS Bean

katrinka said:


> Had my first emotional break down, ugh.

Oh no, why was that?


----------



## MissingBubs

Makeithappen, I'm feeling sore and sensitive in the boobs region, major windy pops and this morning i felt sick for the first time. But that could be down to the lack of sleep. I'm really struggling to sleep and having majorly wierd and vivid dreams! How are you feeling? X


----------



## MissingBubs

Erised, i suppose It's each to their own with regard to giving the baby a nick name. I don't think It's crazy at all. I think It's endearing and truely personal. We didn't sit down and rack our brains to think of a name. It's been a long standing joke between my partner and i for the last 2 years. We even joked that if we had a boy he would be called Jaff where as a girl would be Jaffetaluna! Maybe we are a bit crazy, but i wouldn't have it any other way. X x


----------



## Lauraaraa

helloooo 
i sm due 3rd march....bet it changes after scan!


----------



## Erised

Oh, don't get me wrong ... the crazy bit is my DH's opinion, not mine. It's why I brought it up to him in the first place. The only thing I agree with is that we'll probably just end up referring to our bean as 'the baby'. That said, I'm still quietly hoping that we'll come up with something, just to make him/her feel a little more personal and 'ours'. Everyone in the family will refer to this child as 'the baby', and once the news is out it will no longer be our thing ... a name for the bubs could fix that. But hey ho, we'll see if DH changes his mind. 

Jaffetaluna, I love it! A lot of creativity in that one, think most people would just have gone with Jaffette ;) 

Not getting much information out of my DH. I asked him when he wants to start buying things (had hoped maybe the answer would have been 'as soon as the scan shows everything is ok'), but he doesn't know. Same for 'how will we tell your mum?'. As no excitement over the scan in August either ... argh! I brought it up 3 times yesterday, thinking that maybe he didn't hear me the other times. But nah, he just doesn't seem too bothered. 

At least he's excited about the scan coming up on Monday =) 
Did anyone else get information brochures with their paperwork, explaining the tests and risks? I'm not entirely sure which tests we will/won't do. I don't think we'll go for the early downs syndrome test, as I'm very much of the believe we'll keep the child anyway no matter what. But DH wants the later Down Syndrome test to prepare us, just in case.


----------



## xLaurax

Hello Ladies!!

Erised i'm completely with you on the early downs syndrome tests as we would keep the baby whatever the outcome is. I didn't have it last time so i wont be having it this time.

I'm very lucky that with Oliver i had no morning sickness at all, and so far nothing for me this time round!! I am having very sleepless nights though, not nice lol, i find myself waking up in the middle of the night, can't get comfy and generally just wode awake an hour after i've gone to bed.... I keep waking up thinking its time to get up!!

I had my booking in appointment with my midwife this week, i had her the whole way through Oliver so was nice to have a chat etc with someone i know already. Although i think the amount of paperwork thay have to do is a joke hour and half it took her. Shes going to sort me a scan asap as i am worried and then i'll have another at 12 weeks and i'll go privately for a scan at 16/17 weeks to find out the gender.

Oooo been to next today, Oliver got spoilt rotton, we arrived about 6am, i must be mad but having the pushchair i was able to bash everyone out of the way.

How is everyones weekend? xxx


----------



## boonies86

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH can i be added for 21st march pleeeeeeeeeeeease :):):):):):):):)


----------



## MissingBubs

boonies86 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH can i be added for 21st march pleeeeeeeeeeeease :):):):):):):):)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! You found us!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Erised

boonies86 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH can i be added for 21st march pleeeeeeeeeeeease :):):):):):):):)

lol, I'm guessing that's a very happy 'Argh', right? ;) 
Congrats on your pregnancy! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months, and a baby that will play nice.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm very symptom free lately. A bit of heartburn yesterday. Some vivid dreams, but overall nothing too serious. 

Today I actually have quite a bit of energy, been cleaning (sorely needed!). And go to work in about an hour. Hopefully the energy keeps up!


----------



## ScotGirl

edit: doesnt matter
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi, Im Erika and im 19 .. 20 in december and OH is 22 this month. I'v had 1 previous miscarriage in feb 09. And this is my second go around. My estimated due date by my LMP
Is March 15th 2010


----------



## Ready2Go

Can I join? I'm due on 27th March (from my LMP) so I'm very very early pg at the moment - very scared too! 

x


----------



## MissingBubs

Ready2Go said:


> Can I join? I'm due on 27th March (from my LMP) so I'm very very early pg at the moment - very scared too!
> 
> x

Welcome and Congratulations hun. :happydance:
Another cheshire cat in the group. I like it.


----------



## aliwali

Hi, can I join March mummies. This is my third child and I've only just found this forum and you lovely ladies, where have I been the last 5 years!!!

My EDD is 19th March.

Thanks
Alison


----------



## MissingBubs

aliwali said:


> Hi, can I join March mummies. This is my third child and I've only just found this forum and you lovely ladies, where have I been the last 5 years!!!
> 
> My EDD is 19th March.
> 
> Thanks
> Alison

Congratulations and welcome. Where indeed have you been for the last 5 yrs?! You'l love it on here. Extremely addictive but very supportive. :hugs:


----------



## RaeEW89

Ooh can join in ladies? My EDD is March 5th,


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to:
aliwali
makeithappen
livelaughlove
Lauraaraa
boonies
Tink1o5
Ready2Go

and RaeEW89 who is our 50th member!


xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Update - 3 hours in A&E last night, was bleeding and cramps, did a urine sample, took some bloods which all came back fine and then had an internal whic showed cervix still closed and no fresh bleeding. 
Booked me in for an early scan tommorow at 3pm.

Looks like I wont be needing the private one I had booked at 6:15pm! lol oh well saved me £50, but would have preffered it to be under different circumstances.

Feeling ok today, just a bit shaken up. xx


----------



## MissingBubs

bigbloomerz said:


> Update - 3 hours in A&E last night, was bleeding and cramps, did a urine sample, took some bloods which all came back fine and then had an internal whic showed cervix still closed and no fresh bleeding.
> Booked me in for an early scan tommorow at 3pm.
> 
> Looks like I wont be needing the private one I had booked at 6:15pm! lol oh well saved me £50, but would have preffered it to be under different circumstances.
> 
> Feeling ok today, just a bit shaken up. xx

Thinking of you hun. :hugs:
Sure your scan will come back all peachy. And 50 quid towards matternity clothes shopping I say!!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Welcome to all the new March Mummies, can't believe we're up to 50! 
BigBloomerz, sorry to hear about your bleed hon. But glad your cervix is still closed, and that you're feeling ok today. 

Good luck with your early scan tomorrow, I hadn't realised your previous scan was a private. Hope you'll get only happy news =)


----------



## hivechild

bigbloomerz said:


> Update - 3 hours in A&E last night, was bleeding and cramps, did a urine sample, took some bloods which all came back fine and then had an internal whic showed cervix still closed and no fresh bleeding.
> Booked me in for an early scan tommorow at 3pm.
> 
> Looks like I wont be needing the private one I had booked at 6:15pm! lol oh well saved me £50, but would have preffered it to be under different circumstances.
> 
> Feeling ok today, just a bit shaken up. xx

Oh, I've been there hon. Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing serious!

Also, welcome to everyone else who joined in the last day or so!


----------



## RaeEW89

bigbloomerz said:


> Update - 3 hours in A&E last night, was bleeding and cramps, did a urine sample, took some bloods which all came back fine and then had an internal whic showed cervix still closed and no fresh bleeding.
> Booked me in for an early scan tommorow at 3pm.
> 
> Looks like I wont be needing the private one I had booked at 6:15pm! lol oh well saved me £50, but would have preffered it to be under different circumstances.
> 
> Feeling ok today, just a bit shaken up. xx

Ooh hunny, Im so glad that everything is ok, hopefully ur scan tomorrow will reassure you(not to mention me) that ur bean is doing great!


----------



## aliwali

Thinking of your Bigbloomerz, I had bleeding with both of my children. It was very scary at the time, I hope tomorrow with reassure you.

Take care, Alison


----------



## blondeNklutzi

bigbloomerz said:


> Update - 3 hours in A&E last night, was bleeding and cramps, did a urine sample, took some bloods which all came back fine and then had an internal whic showed cervix still closed and no fresh bleeding.
> Booked me in for an early scan tommorow at 3pm.
> 
> Looks like I wont be needing the private one I had booked at 6:15pm! lol oh well saved me £50, but would have preffered it to be under different circumstances.
> 
> Feeling ok today, just a bit shaken up. xx

Aww sorry hun! Hope your next scan shows everything is ok!


----------



## minime2009

I'm confused!! I went for an early scan Friday week ago and they said I was 5 weeks 5 days gone (or thereabouts). That would make me 7 weeks today however they gave me a due date of 10 March which would mean I am only 6 weeks 4 days today - huh? Anyone know how this works or have they just made a mistake?

Still no symptoms other than heavy boobs and thirsty. Very occasional mild AF type cramps and that's it. If I didn't know I was pregnant I wouldn't suspect by the symptoms thats for sure


----------



## Bumptastic

Hi to everyone!

Found out today I'm expecting! :happydance: congrats to all others too!

Calculator tells me due 23 March 2010.

I've got a girl of 5 (and step girl twins aged 5) ... are we mad, probably!

Wishing everyone happy times, and looking forward to chats and comparing notes :winkwink:

Nikki
x


----------



## loopy_lou

Well this is my first pregnancy, took 3 positives tests and a blood tests to convince me i was not going mad.

Previously i have lost a baby at about 4 weeks so i did not want to get 2 excited.

So far i have had one bit of morning sickness which i think was down to the toothpaste so today i have bought some herbal non mint toothpaste which i can use with out gagging.

Struggling to sleep at night really tired but just cant sleep find it easier to have an hour during the day. Just feel uncomfortable at the moment and want to pee all the time. 

Due date is roughly 11th or 13th March but need to see midwife soon to find out exactly when.


----------



## aliwali

Hi to the new peeps and congratulations. 

Minime2009 - It's very early to date your pregnancy, you will probably get a more accurate date at your dating scan at 12 weeks. 6+4 sounds right for 10th March though, I'm about 5+3 and due 18th.


----------



## Erised

Had my early scan this morning, and everything is fine! =D 
The lady doing the scan was absolutely lovely, and they gave me 2 copies of the scan photo they took. I'll upload it later today some time. 

The baby had a nice and strong heartbeat, though they don't check exactly how fast it's beating. Baby was also a lot bigger than I had expected already! Measured at 14mm, which would put me at 7+6, so 2 days ahead. I had 2 temperature drops during my cycle, the first would put me at 7+6 and the second (which we had been going by until now) would put me at 7+4. So think I might have to change that! Obviously a more accurate date will be given on the 13th of August when I have my dating scan.

Also, I'd been waiting for a midwife appointment in the post. I was told today that I actually have my booking in appointment with the midwife on the day of my dating scan. I'll have the scan, then afterwards go and get all my information taken. So was told to bring DH (would have done anyway) and to expect a long visit. Why wouldn't they have put that on the letter I received with regards to the scan though? Seems silly

We also told my MIL today. She's thrilled, and cried. She's now also talking about extending the house so we can have a nursery here. Bless =D


----------



## horsey_hen

Erised said:


> Had my early scan this morning, and everything is fine! =D
> The lady doing the scan was absolutely lovely, and they gave me 2 copies of the scan photo they took. I'll upload it later today some time.
> 
> The baby had a nice and strong heartbeat, though they don't check exactly how fast it's beating. Baby was also a lot bigger than I had expected already! Measured at 14mm, which would put me at 7+6, so 2 days ahead. I had 2 temperature drops during my cycle, the first would put me at 7+6 and the second (which we had been going by until now) would put me at 7+4. So think I might have to change that! Obviously a more accurate date will be given on the 13th of August when I have my dating scan.
> 
> Also, I'd been waiting for a midwife appointment in the post. I was told today that I actually have my booking in appointment with the midwife on the day of my dating scan. I'll have the scan, then afterwards go and get all my information taken. So was told to bring DH (would have done anyway) and to expect a long visit. Why wouldn't they have put that on the letter I received with regards to the scan though? Seems silly
> 
> We also told my MIL today. She's thrilled, and cried. She's now also talking about extending the house so we can have a nursery here. Bless =D

Glad scan went well :thumbup:

I have persuaded OH to have a private scan which is on Friday, feeling rather nervous but excited.

Look forward to seeing your pic.


----------



## Erised

It's just a picture of the scan, rather than scanned. But it still shows things clearly =) I had an internal, they apparently don't do external scans this early on in my hospital. Which is just fine, I ended up with a clearer image because of it. 
Just thought I'd mention that I'm changing my dates in my ticker. I'm not sure whether to change my due date on this thread, as it's not an accurate sizing just yet. If it should be changed, I'm now expected due on the 2nd of March. But might be easier to leave me on the 4th until after my dating scan.

Now, with my dates changed (though she said it's not too accurate and that the dating scan will give me a better idea), this is our little one at 7+6:

https://www.elviramckane.com/wp-content/gallery/random-uploads/babysfirstscan.jpg​


----------



## babylove84

im Laura,

im 25, due on 27th March 2010 accroding to LMP

my first scan is 30th july , il be 5+5

this year ive had a mmc and erpc and an ectopic with surgery.. so this is 3rd pregnancy since jan, hopefully 3rd time lucky hey!!


----------



## xLaurax

I'm so pleased everything went well for you today Erised!! :happydance:

Has anyone heard from bigbloomerz? She was having a scan this morning, i hope everything was ok :hugs:

And hello to all the new ladies too :)


----------



## ethan amelia

Hi guys

I already posted on here once but wanted to introduce myself probably

Im Laura, 24 and live in East yorkshire, UK. My OH is 20 years old. 

im pregnant with my second (lost my first baby to molar pregnancy in 2003)

I have my first "viability" scan this wednesday which i am incredibly nervous about as there checking to make sure its not another molar. FX.

So far got sore boobs, nauseous, peeing VERY frequently and very emotional (not sure if thats the pregnany or cos im so worked up about the scan). 

My EDD is 18th March 2010. Soo happy to be March mummy!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## amy16323

im due march 23 and could use a few more buddies. :)


----------



## katrinka

So when did everyone's morning sickness set it? Nausea with or without vomiting?

I worry, this weekend I felt horribly nauseous and vomited only 4 times all weekend. Today I regurgitated on a burp, but felt much better this evening. Is this normal?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Katrinka- I've done the regurgitating bit a few times....rather unpleasant! Some nausea if I let my stomach get empty...other than that, not much. The nausea has been off and on since about wk 5. Only vomited for one whole day when I had a stomach virus that seems to be making the rounds at work. I wouldn't be worried about the m/s though. Just remember to get lots of fluids down!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey ladies, what a relief! the scan went fine and we saw the heartbeat :cloud9:

Pic below, the little blob is the sac and the big blob is Hobnob :baby:, After the stress of the weekend it was lovely to have some good news and know that all is ok :)

We also told hubbys parents last night and they were made up and already
phoned us twice since to say how excited they are lol.

My dates are right, Dr reckoned i'd be due 5th March and I reckon 3rd March, the Scan yesterday predicted it as the 4th lol, so give or take 3 days beginning of March it is! 

Hope everyone is well today xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC01934.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to Bumptastic, loopy-lou and babylove84 :) xx


----------



## randomxx

BBloomerz glad your scan went well its a great pic! 

I got my scan date through its the 18th of Aug 2 days b4 my birthday :happydance::happydance: however ive got a slip aswell that says il get a routine ultrasound at my booking appointment does that mean ill see bubs on sunday?? 

xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

SOunds like it hun :) could be an internal ultrasound tho rather than a Tummy one, as you are still early and they can get a better view with those :)

Dont worry tho, it doesnt hurt at all, just a bit weird lol. 

My 12 weeks scan is on the 25th of august :) xx


----------



## randomxx

it says to have a moderately filled bladder what the hell does that mean lol! oh so theres not much between us then you looking forward to the scan i cant wait! 

how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## IdLoveAPink1

Hi Randomxx
Where in Scotland are you from? I'm also from Scotland. I live in Fife. Got my first midwife app tomorrow but no mention of a viability scan etc. I'm 6+1 approx today
Hope you're all well xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

randomxx said:


> it says to have a moderately filled bladder what the hell does that mean lol! oh so theres not much between us then you looking forward to the scan i cant wait!
> 
> how are you feeling? xxx

I was told to empty mine once I got there, I guess it depends on the scan you have, I was fit for bursting on the way there and whilst waiting and was then told I needed an empty bladder for an internal lol, typical.

I cant wait for my 12 week scan, I enjoyed yesterdays so much, even tho I was scared at not finding heartbeat and problems, but its such a relief to see that little blob throbbing away! 

Im not feeling too bad at the moment, I think my nausea has got a little easier to manage, but the dizziness and migraines are still haunting me 24/7! Have you got many symptoms? xx


----------



## Erised

bigbloomerz said:


> I was told to empty mine once I got there, I guess it depends on the scan you have, I was fit for bursting on the way there and whilst waiting and was then told I needed an empty bladder for an internal lol, typical.

Same here, had been uncomfortable since 5:30 holding my urine, just to be told to empty my bladder when I got there. However, my little booklet for the 12 week scan (which I'll have at 11 weeks) says to have a moderately full bladder. 

Far as I'm aware it means, make sure you do have a drink or so before the scan so your bladder isn't empty. But don't drink until the point of discomfort, as your bladder could actually be -too- full then. 

BigBloomerz, love your scan picture! =D Glad to see your mind has been put at rest too.


----------



## randomxx

IdLoveAPink1 said:


> Hi Randomxx
> Where in Scotland are you from? I'm also from Scotland. I live in Fife. Got my first midwife app tomorrow but no mention of a viability scan etc. I'm 6+1 approx today
> Hope you're all well xx


i stay in renfrewshire hunni bout 10 mins away from Paisley! i had my first midwife appointment last week then have my booking appointment on sunday i never got told about a scan until i got that bit of paper in with everything today! let me know how you get on 2mz hunni i'l be 9wks on sunday!

xxx


----------



## randomxx

bigbloomerz said:


> Glad your not feeling to bad ive been fine tho ive had a cpl of off days i seem to be sick if i eat anything with cheese or cream tho im fine drinking milk! im looking forward to the sunday now cant wait :happydance: xxx


----------



## aliwali

Hi all, Bigbloomerz so pleased all went well at your scan. I think my hormones have gone up a gear the last couple of days, I feel so sick all day, obviously hoping that this is a good sign.

Take care all
Alison


----------



## sez

Hey!
I read your post earlier introducing yourself to the forum... well i am due 14th March, its my first pregnancy, have just turned 24 and live in Cottingham, East Yorkshire! :winkwink: Small old world hey?! 
I tried to figure out how to PM you but I am new to the forum and it seems like they are restricting me a bit :cry:
Would be good to share things especially as you are local to me?
Sez x


----------



## sez

Best of luck all the March 2009 Mummies!!! :)


----------



## NattieLou

Hi girls

I haven't been around for a little while as I went through a bit of a miserable time with more bleeding and just feeling lousy emotionally and physically, and didn't really want to surround myself with pregnancy stuff. My in-laws are also visiting at the moment, so I'm kind of busy and worn out, and then we have a wedding which will take up all of this weekend. I just want a rest! I did want to pop in though and see how BigB and Erised's scans went, and I am soooooooo pleased to hear they went well and to see your gorgeous little pictures. :) I look forward to getting to know all the new March Mummies too.

I have my first midwife appt booked for next Friday, but I'm a bit concerned now that I'm not in the system for a scan, as I've changed dr's surgeries to one closer to home since becoming pregnant. I booked the midwife appt with the receptionist at the new surgery, so haven't actually spoken to a midwife - I'm thinking I'll give the surgery a ring this morning to check that *someone* is sorting out a scan for me. I'd hate to have to wait because it wasn't booked till late.

Take care, everyone. xxxxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, just checking in to say hi. How are all of you feeling? All going well?


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
I'm due March 31st. Can i join you?
Anna x


----------



## randomxx

welcome aflight84

how are we all girlies? 
have any of you joined the toilet paper mondays thread the OH is now calling me seven sheets lol which of course he finds hilarious! anyway if you dont know what it is every monday you measure your bump using toilet roll as you can tell im 7 squares all the way round lol! 

just thought i'd let you's know incase u hadn't seen it xxx


----------



## MissingBubs

7 sheets. I love that. I'm going to go find that thread. Fantastic! Thank you.


----------



## randomxx

no probs hunni i thought it was a fun way of measuring your bump lol! let me know how many sheets you are! xx


----------



## RaeEW89

Ick, I just used tp to measure my "bump" well it probably doesnt help that Im huge right now, I havent weighed myself, but I know that Ive gained at least 5-7 lbs. Sigh Im going to be very very large by the time bubs comes.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Can I join you March mummys, my baby is due 25th March! I cannot wait :)


----------



## bexie1985

Hi all am due March 14th (we think) have a scan tuesday!!!
I also have a 4year old daughter Evie. Dont have any friends with children so would be nice to have afew buddies :) Congrats on all ur pregnancies!


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi ladies i would like to join you please im due 29th march with number 6, looking foward to the next 8 months :happydance:


----------



## randomxx

RaeEW89 said:


> Ick, I just used tp to measure my "bump" well it probably doesnt help that Im huge right now, I havent weighed myself, but I know that Ive gained at least 5-7 lbs. Sigh Im going to be very very large by the time bubs comes.

how many sheets were you??

congrats and welcome to all the newbies

xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

randomxx said:


> RaeEW89 said:
> 
> 
> Ick, I just used tp to measure my "bump" well it probably doesnt help that Im huge right now, I havent weighed myself, but I know that Ive gained at least 5-7 lbs. Sigh Im going to be very very large by the time bubs comes.
> 
> how many sheets were you??
> 
> congrats and welcome to all the newbies
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hehe 10 1/2 sheets, thats it- my baby is going to be a monster.


----------



## wish2bmama

I too am a March 2010 mommy!! Due March 11th by LMP and the 15th by conception. First scan is on the 30th of July at 8 weeks. So, will know more then! Will be 22 in september and married 3.5 years to my patient hubby! :)


----------



## mummy1981

Hi, I'm due 24th of March according to lmp. Have a 7 month old baby boy so am shocked that this has happened so quickly! Had 2 mcs before my baby boy so am still nervous! Fingers x'd!


----------



## randomxx

your not huge remember alot of that will be bloat thats what im telling myself anyway :blush:

hello and congrats to all the newbies x


----------



## mummy1981

Randomxx, where in Scotland are you? How have you found midwives, scans, etc.? Last time I got extra help through epas as had two mcs. Not sure what the script will be this time around...


----------



## randomxx

hey i stay just outside of Paisley hun where are u? ive seen the midwife once got my booking appointment on Sunday and ment to be etting a scan then aswell which i wasn't told about just had a wee slip of paper in witheverything about the bloods! my 12 week scan is on the 18/08/09 i only saw the midwife last tues (not yesterday) so everything was sorted quite quick! :happydance:

what about you how have they been with you? have u seen one? xx


----------



## mummy1981

hi i've got doc's appointment tomorrow..think i'm about 5+5 at the moment...that all sounds very quick...with my first pregnancy i didn't have midwife's appt/scan til I was fourteen weeks and it was then discovered i had had a missed m/c at six weeks. With my little boy I had scan every week from 6 weeks til 12 weeks so it was a bit different. Am slightly worried they'll make me wait ages this time round though as everything was ok last time :wacko:

I'm in glasgow - well cambuslang :)


----------



## randomxx

mummy1981 said:


> hi i've got doc's appointment tomorrow..think i'm about 5+5 at the moment...that all sounds very quick...with my first pregnancy i didn't have midwife's appt/scan til I was fourteen weeks and it was then discovered i had had a missed m/c at six weeks. With my little boy I had scan every week from 6 weeks til 12 weeks so it was a bit different. Am slightly worried they'll make me wait ages this time round though as everything was ok last time :wacko:
> 
> I'm in glasgow - well cambuslang :)

i had a doctors appointment on the friday and she booked me in for midwife on the tues tho i didnt have to see the doctor at all you can just book a midwife appointment! explain to them how your feeling hunni and you may get a scan earlier! i had a m/c before but as far as they are concerned im a low risk pregnancy so no extra scan! I was surprised how quick it was to be honest and shocked that im getting a scan on sunday aswell but think its routine at the RAH! how are you feeling? xx


----------



## mummy1981

ooh - i didn't know you could do that! thanks! i'm good - feeling fine which worries me lol but most things do! Sounds like you have a pretty good service there! \How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Laui59

Whats the sheets thing about think i missed it?? sounds fun though.


----------



## katrinka

No way I'm going to measure myself with TP. I already feel large enough as it is.


----------



## randomxx

mummy1981 said:


> ooh - i didn't know you could do that! thanks! i'm good - feeling fine which worries me lol but most things do! Sounds like you have a pretty good service there! \How are you feeling so far?


yea i went for my doctors appointment only to be told i could have booked a midwifes appointment myself so there was no need to see the doc! im feeling fine aswell only been sick twice the whole time once after lunch and once after dinner! 

*laui59* you measure your bump with toilet paper theres a thread about it called monday toilet paper club or something like that so far im 7 sheets lol 

xxx


----------



## laurajo24

hey girls

so glad to have finally found this thread! hope you don't mind me joining in.

sprout is due on 15th march according to an early scan this week. we saw the heartbeat and it was amazing!

i had mc at 6 weeks last cycle so i'm praying this one sticks!

:hug:


----------



## xLaurax

bexie1985 said:


> Hi all am due March 14th (we think) have a scan tuesday!!!
> I also have a 4year old daughter Evie. Dont have any friends with children so would be nice to have afew buddies :) Congrats on all ur pregnancies!


Hi hun,

Where abouts in Suffolk are you from?

Congratulations on your pregnancy too :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So my appt is Tues. only 5 days away! But I'm getting worried. I don't feel pregnant! And I took my last HPT and it was an invalid result. BAH! 

This sounds dumb but I'm afraid I will go to the doc and she will tell me I'm not even pregnant! I mean, I know all my tests have been positive. And like I said it sounds like a dumb concern...


----------



## Kel127

I had my first scan today, and saw beans heartheart. :happydance:

Seeing my baby for the first was so amazing, and everything finally seems real. I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## fordy

hi march mummies!! can I join in?? my name is tina (27) and my partner's name is max (37) we are expecting our bubs on the 16th march 2010 this will be our second bubs together (lost our first 21/05/2008 to m/c) but I have three other kiddies, max has one son whom was adopted out at birth but we keep in contact with him, we live in brisbane australia....we had our first scan last week saw some of bubs but the doctor ordered another one monday just gone and we ended up having a transvaginal scan as my bladder was too full so see anything lol!! and the vaginal one we saw bubs heart beating!!! we both just about cried!! so we both are so very excited!!


----------



## xLaurax

Hello to you lovely ladies!!

Just had the hospital phone me about my scan as mine and the doctors dates don't add up at all!! So i'm off on Monday at 3.20 :D

So excited. Still haven't got any real symptoms, but then again i never had any morning sickness with Oliver.

Hope everyone is doing well :) xxx


----------



## horsey_hen

Kel127 said:


> I had my first scan today, and saw beans heartheart. :happydance:
> 
> Seeing my baby for the first was so amazing, and everything finally seems real. I'm on :cloud9:

I have a scan in 2hours.......I'm very scared but excited.

Glad your scan went well. x


----------



## horsey_hen

Hi please can I be changed to the 8th March.........was a few days out on my 1st calculation. Thanks. x


----------



## katrinka

blondeNklutzi said:


> So my appt is Tues. only 5 days away! But I'm getting worried. I don't feel pregnant! And I took my last HPT and it was an invalid result. BAH!
> 
> This sounds dumb but I'm afraid I will go to the doc and she will tell me I'm not even pregnant! I mean, I know all my tests have been positive. And like I said it sounds like a dumb concern...

I feel the same way. I met with a counselor today and had a BFP in the office. That made me feel better about things. Now I just have to wait for my ultrasound appointment on the 13th.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

katrinka said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> So my appt is Tues. only 5 days away! But I'm getting worried. I don't feel pregnant! And I took my last HPT and it was an invalid result. BAH!
> 
> This sounds dumb but I'm afraid I will go to the doc and she will tell me I'm not even pregnant! I mean, I know all my tests have been positive. And like I said it sounds like a dumb concern...
> 
> I feel the same way. I met with a counselor today and had a BFP in the office. That made me feel better about things. Now I just have to wait for my ultrasound appointment on the 13th.Click to expand...

Lol, glad I'm not the only one! OH and I are both looking forward to this appt!


----------



## randomxx

hey everyone ive got my booking appointment 2mz and im getting a scan then aswell :happydance: i cant wait! Just hope everythings ok and bubs is sticking hard!

how is everyone feeling today? 

xx


----------



## amy16323

randomxx said:


> hey everyone ive got my booking appointment 2mz and im getting a scan then aswell :happydance: i cant wait! Just hope everythings ok and bubs is sticking hard!
> 
> how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> xx

feeling a little nauseated this morning and tired.my breast are killing me


----------



## Laui59

Getting excited now...
Really hope i get a scan at consultants appointment on monday 27th, last time with my little boy they asked if we had a scan to confirm pregnant when i said know they said ok will do one now... same again so really hoping xxx as know one has done any test to see that its true iykwim... and will put me at ease... i know i am as sickness and tiredness is awful, scary really nearly as bad as when i was expecting twins, ahhh plus the tests i did first one at 4wks 1 day read - 1-2wks pregnant which is correct, next one at 4wks 4days and it jumped to 3+ weeks... ummm interesting, google it and hormones go up very quick if its twins ... umm just have to wait and see....


----------



## aflight84

hey chick bet you can't wait for your scan now x


----------



## Laui59

You know i looked at your blinkies etc.. not once did i clock your name... lol i feel stupid now... lol yer getting excited but may not happen, yours is very soon now to isn't it, you confirmed date from doc if i remember correctly...


----------



## mynnx

Hey im due 15th March.. My first and oh's second.. Im 23 and from yorkshire x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hello Lovely Yummy Mummys!
How are we all? I havent been on here for a few days as my diziness has been terrible and I couldnt bear to look at the pc screen!
Pinched Hubys laptop for an hour to see how I get on using a little screen, hve missed chatting to everybody.

Welcome to all the new members! :) I will add you all onto the list on the first page xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Laui59 said:


> You know i looked at your blinkies etc.. not once did i clock your name... lol i feel stupid now... lol yer getting excited but may not happen, yours is very soon now to isn't it, you confirmed date from doc if i remember correctly...

Yeah 17 more sleeps 14th August is my scan i can't wait!


----------



## Laui59

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/Laui59/27-07-2009JammieDodger.jpg?t=1248707228

All went well for scan... nice strong heartbeat so all good so far xxx


----------



## aflight84

I've managed to get my booking appointment for the same day as my scan now only one excuse is needed for work YAY


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm due 19th march baby #1 x


----------



## Laui59

aflight84 said:


> I've managed to get my booking appointment for the same day as my scan now only one excuse is needed for work YAY

Yay well done you xxx


----------



## aladrian

I'm due March 20th!!! 

Glad to finally have found others due in March, I kept seeing the Feb & April threads thinking surely there have to be ladies out there due in March. :)


----------



## tinkerz23

Hi everyone. I am due around March 16th according to all the calculator things. I have my first appt. in a couple weeks. I am 33, OH is 40. I have a 9 year old son from my previous marriage. This will be OH's first.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Wow I was gone for a while. Lol. Nice to see all the new faces, congrats to all you new March mommies! 

My appt is tomorrow (well, technically today) at 9 a.m. so hopefully everything goes well. I'm still worried, and I'm not sure if they will give me an u/s or not, but heres to hoping!


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Im 5th March after first scan 
xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi all, will get round to adding new march mummies to the list at some point, still having trouble using pc/laptop so just popping in quickly to let you all know :)

Hope u are all well and happy :) xxxx


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hello! I'm due with my second child on March 25th! Could you add me to the list? Thanks! :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So doctors appt went well. Unfortunately I didn't get an u/s like I was hoping, but I do have one scheduled for Aug. 19. Can't wait to see peanut for the first time!!!! Nurse drew blood (very badly, I might add) and of course I peed in a cup, but nothing too interesting.


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi girls how is everyone its very quiet in here!! I have started to feel :sick: which is not to good when i have to run round after the other kids, hopefully it will calm down soon.


----------



## Erised

I'm loving my time in Holland back with my parents, but haven't managed to get a GP appointment here yet. Had hoped to see a midwife this visit, but the GP has the week off and won't be back in until Monday, we're leaving on Tuesday. So my first midwife visit in Holland will be after 13 weeks some time. Oh well, at least I have my English midwife appointment before then =)

Went to a Prenatal shop with my parents yesterday as they wanted to buy me some maternity clothes. So I now own a pair of maternity jeans and a cardigan for when winter comes around. Not that I need it yet, but it's lovely to own something that makes it a little more real =D 

meandmyfive, I can't imagine going through pregnancy with children just yet. I feel for you, it must be a lot harder than it is for me as a first time mummy. Hope it will pass soon =)


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi Erised it is pretty hard going trying to find time to rest but it wont last forever, well thats what im telling myself! Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## rottiemiss

Hey got my :bfp: yesterday!!!:cloud9:
Going with my calculations I'm due around 30th March but my cycles have been all over the place since I miscarried last year. I have an ante natal appointment on wed (I'm diabetic so get extra appointments), hopefully they'll scan and give me a better idea of my edd. I will more than likely be induced 3 weeks early becaue of the diabetes.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sophxx

im due the 15th march! i always forget bout this thread! x


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls

I am due on 31st of March after IVF with ICSI.

Good luck girls on your pregnancy journeys

:hugs:


----------



## bexie1985

bexie1985 said:


> Hi all am due March 14th (we think) have a scan tuesday!!!
> I also have a 4year old daughter Evie. Dont have any friends with children so would be nice to have afew buddies :) Congrats on all ur pregnancies!

my due date is now the 13th march :)


----------



## BlondieNBump

Hi,

I am due on the 14th March would you add me please?
thanks:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ok, is it just me or did a page or two of this thread disappear? Maybe I'm just losing it! 

The baby brain seems to have been hitting hard I can barely remember my own name!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Evening u lovely mummys! How are we all? Im not feeling too bad at the moment, Had my midwife appt last week and it all went fine :) Got my scan on the 25th of August, cant wait to see my little Hobnob again :D

Ive added all the new yummy mummys to the list on page 1, sorry its taken me so long but I havent been using the pc much.

Going away for my birthday next wednesday, cant wait! We went camping last weekend for a little break away, it was lovely to get out in the fresh air and just have a nice relaxing break, so cant wait till we are in the hotel next week! 

Hows everything going for everyone? xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hey BigB! Nice to see you back on, hope you are feeling a bit better. Peanut and I are doing fine, most of the nausea has passed, the fatigue is still there, and the baby brain is kicking in!


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hey BigB! Nice to see you back on, hope you are feeling a bit better. Peanut and I are doing fine, most of the nausea has passed, the fatigue is still there, and the baby brain is kicking in!

Awww thats great hun, glad to hear the naughty nausea has eased off!
Yeh know what u mean about baby brain, im terrible without it lol.
I put a coat on hold in a shop today for an hour whilst I went to find the hubby, got home and had totally forgot about it lol, its probably still there waiting for me, poor coat!


----------



## Erised

Thankfully baby brain hasn't hit me, yet. 
I'm feeling fantastic really, not actually pregnant. I still can't eat a lot, but I don't have an upset stomach daily any more. I've become more and more worried about the little one though, and am counting down days until my next scan (5 days!). I am utterly terrified that we'll get bad news, even though we saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks. I think this fear is brought on by 2 things

1. Lack of symptoms
2. My mum had a miscarriage at 9 weeks but didn't find out until 20 weeks

So I can't wait until Thursday, but apart from that everything is wonderful =) Hoping to drag DH into town after the scan (if we have time, as I have my midwife appointment too) and buy some baby stuff! =D


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised-ditto on the worry.

Since I am having practically no symptoms lately, I have been getting increasingly worried that something is wrong with Peanut. My mom had multiple miscarraiges and that of course causes me to worry that I might too. 

Our u/s is on Aug. 19 so hopefully we will have good news soon. I think after I see a baby I will be confident enough to buy some baby clothes or something just to make it a bit more real.


----------



## RaeEW89

*I felt bean move!!!* Im sooo excited.And Im thinking that it is a boy, I did feel like I was having a girl then I found out that I was gonna have 2 beans, but one couldnt hold on, now Im feeling boy. I do hope that it is ok. But Ive decided to test the nub theory so when I went for my u/s the other day I told the lady to guess(she said it is too soon to tell but I made her guess anyhow) she said boy. So at next u/s Im gonna ask again and so forth till they can tell for sure. How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## PineappleHead

hey all! I'm due March 3rd. I'm 21, happily married and this is our first. Hubby and I are absolutly thrilled!! :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

welcome pineapplehead!


----------



## NZBeth

Hi, can you remove me please, got my HCG levels back this am and had only doubled 3x in 3 weeks so just had an emergency scan...:cry::cry:


----------



## mummydee

Hiya, can you pop me down for the 29th til I get my dating scan please!

This is baby no 2 for me... already have DD Livvie who is 3 in December


----------



## hivechild

NZBeth said:


> Hi, can you remove me please, got my HCG levels back this am and had only doubled 3x in 3 weeks so just had an emergency scan...:cry::cry:

I'm so sorry to hear this. :( :hugs: Look after yourself.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

NZBeth said:


> Hi, can you remove me please, got my HCG levels back this am and had only doubled 3x in 3 weeks so just had an emergency scan...:cry::cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that! How are you?


----------



## Erised

So sorry to those ladies who have had to leave us =(
Rae - YAY for movement! So jealous, wish I could feel my little one already

Had my dating scan today, I'm put back to my original date of March 4th, making me exactly 11 weeks today. All is well with the little one, and it was fantastic watching him/her wriggle around in my tummy =) Just wish the scan would have been a little longer (2 mins tops), and would have liked more explanation of what we were seeing apart from 'that's the heartbeat'. The scan photo looks like a blob to me and I can't make out anything, but it's in my blog anyway.

Seeing my little one today has made up my mind though, I definitely want to go for a private scan at around 16/17 weeks to see the little one in more detail and for longer. 
We also bought a travel system today! Or well, ordered it for pick up tomorrow. It was on offer for £100, and unfortunately sold out nearly everywhere ... so we have to travel nearly an hour to pick it up tomorrow. DH offered though, he doesn't mind and is excited =D Hope it won't disappoint!

Anyone else already started buying things?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Haven't started buying anything yet, but have started looking! I think if all goes well at the ultrasound next week I will treat myself and buy something then. 

Glad your u/s went well Erised. Can't wait to see my LO, hope I get to see him/her wriggling about! I will 11+4 then. Will that be far enough to get a good pic?


----------



## hekate

can I join please? I am 32 and have been ttc via a donor for a year before I got my BFP...
I am 8 weeks today and had a scan last wed showing a heartbeat!!!

I am due 27th of March


----------



## Erised

blondeNklutzi said:


> ...Can't wait to see my LO, hope I get to see him/her wriggling about! I will 11+4 then. Will that be far enough to get a good pic?

It really should be, I've seen some fantastic 11 week shots on here. The only reason why my picture is really bad is because the scan was less than 2 minutes and she didn't bother trying to get an ok picture. I think it will depend on who your sonographer is, mine was lovely but really all she did was check the baby was ok and that's it. The scan was definitely medical, and not meant for me & Dh. 

That said, it was all quite clear to see on the screen =)


----------



## Emzxx

I'm 10 weeks 3 days pg, and my symptoms have completely dissapeared :( 
I've never really had morning sickness, just feeling sick after eating but now even that has gone. Am i worrying too much? My boobs are no longer sore to touch (apart from my nipples) TMI sorry :) i don't feel pregnant at all and it's really worrying me, please help xx


----------



## starbucks101

Hi, can i join in? 

I'm 20 and due in march time, have my dating scan on thursday but its looking like im due somewhere around the 15th - 21st march 2010


----------



## 30thMarch2010

Hi am am due the 30th March, 8 weeks tomorrow


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
After my scan on friday my due date moved to 28th March. 
I can't believe how quick the weeks a flying by and i have my next scan in 4 weeks 
YAY


----------



## JenJosh

HS Bean said:


> I am due March 7th! We just found out last night. This baby will be our third earth baby, we have a heaven baby who left us March 1 2009!

Hi there,

Me and hubby expecting number 3 in March 2010, we have one little boy who is 6, our 2nd child, a darling little boy called Cameron grew his wings and became a heaven baby 5 months ago - aged 16 months:cry: Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## hivechild

Welcome :hi: and congratulations to the newcomers! :dance::happydance::dance:

I had a scan today at 11w+6 and they gave me a due date of Feb 24, but I think that's a wee bit early so I'm sticking around with my Mar 2 due date for now!



Emzxx said:


> I'm 10 weeks 3 days pg, and my symptoms have completely dissapeared :(
> I've never really had morning sickness, just feeling sick after eating but now even that has gone. Am i worrying too much? My boobs are no longer sore to touch (apart from my nipples) TMI sorry :) i don't feel pregnant at all and it's really worrying me, please help xx

My symptoms waned right around the same time. :) I would try not to fret too much. When are you due for a scan?


----------



## Emzxx

They haven't sent me a date for my scan yet, seems to be taking ages and they keep getting everything muddled up! Hopefully very soon so i can stop all this worrying, it's not doing me any good! xxx


----------



## PineappleHead

hive, you're just one day ahead of me!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I dont feel pregnant at all! Haven't for some time now. But I'm trying to keep a PMA. I hope seeing peanut tomorrow will alleviate my worry.


----------



## RaeEW89

IT'S A BOY!!!!! They told me today, but also told me that since Im only 12 weeks there is like a 30% chance that there were wrong, but even I could tell on the u/s that he's a boy. Lol.

And sorry I forgot to ask like forever ago if I can be changed from March 5th to March 2nd? Thank you, Im sorry to be a bother.


----------



## mummydee

hiya, have now had my dating scan... can I be moved from the 29th to the 28th March please?!!! thank you! :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So funny story. I had one of those really strange, really vivid pregnancy dreams last night. In my dream I was HUGE, looked like I was 9 mos pregnant. But I was going for my 11 wk ultrasound. So in my dream they did my pap, pulled a couple teeth (with my feet still in stirrups for some reason?) and then did and ultrasound. For some reason the ultrasound monitor was in another room and they had to develop the u/s like an x-ray. So after the u/s I went home and they called me and said "all the babies are doing fine" and I said "ALL the babies? plural?" She said yeah plural and I asked how many....EIGHTEEN!!!!!!

IN MY DREAM I WAS PREGNANT WITH 18 BABIES!!!!!!!! lol. freaking terrifying dream!


----------



## hivechild

PineappleHead said:


> hive, you're just one day ahead of me!!

Whoo! They're trying to date me due 6 days forward though so we'll see whether that changes again when I go for my screening tomorrow!

Also, blondeNklutzi, that's one crazy dream! 18!! :huh:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

hive- I know!!!

Buuut I had my u/s today and there are NOT 18 babies in there! Just one. One very lively, very healthy little BOY. The sonographer said they are supposed to tell us that they are only 75% certain this early on, but in our case, she's about 80-85% sure that what we saw was a penis. I knew what he was before she said it though. Will get some picutures uploaded soon! Unfortunately couldn't get very good pictures because he was wriggling around, but it was an amazing experience, we saw some really clear images on screen.


----------



## hivechild

blondeNklutzi said:


> hive- I know!!!
> 
> Buuut I had my u/s today and there are NOT 18 babies in there! Just one. One very lively, very healthy little BOY. The sonographer said they are supposed to tell us that they are only 75% certain this early on, but in our case, she's about 80-85% sure that what we saw was a penis. I knew what he was before she said it though. Will get some picutures uploaded soon! Unfortunately couldn't get very good pictures because he was wriggling around, but it was an amazing experience, we saw some really clear images on screen.

Wow, I hope they're right! When is your next scan?

I'm kind of afraid to even ask them to have a best guess at my scan tomorrow.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr8/ajacsgirl/DSCF0470.jpg

So what do you guys think? Boy or girl? I think that's a definite nub...

hive- my next scan will be at about 20 weeks. So, sometime in October...


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww blondeNklutzi thats fab news! so pleased your scan went well for you hun :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to the new March Mummies, I have added you to the list on the first page.
Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy :) xx


----------



## hivechild

blondeNklutzi said:


> https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr8/ajacsgirl/DSCF0470.jpg
> 
> So what do you guys think? Boy or girl? I think that's a definite nub...
> 
> hive- my next scan will be at about 20 weeks. So, sometime in October...

No idea but I'll guess boy!

The wee monkey had its legs crossed and was being difficult about getting into position for the NT measurement so I didn't even try to get the sonographer to humor me in a game of 'guess the sex.' Oh well, something to look forward to!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww so you already have an ornery one! Lol, peanut would NOT hold still for a picture.


----------



## thechaosismex

Helloooo I thought I'd better post in here as I have a new due date!

My names hayley and Im due to have the bean on the 2d of march, would be lovely to chat to people due on or around the same date :)

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome Hayley! I'm Sarah and according to my last period I'm due march 6. According to my ultrasound measurements I'm actually due march 1. So basically somewhere in early march or late feb.....


----------



## Erised

Hey Haley :wave:
I'm due on the 4th, so only 2 days ahead of you =) 

I've got another scan coming up tomorrow, really hope we'll end up with a better picture from it than the last one. But at least we get to see little one again. Yesterday was the first day we really managed to pick up on the heartbeat properly on the doppler, and we managed again today! =D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Erised how did ur scan go today? I have mine tommorow at 9am, I best get drinking the water as soon as I wake up lol. I havent decided on getting a Doppler or not yet, would you recommend it? 

Welcome to Hayley "thechaosismex" :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wow just counted, 78 of us now in here! all due in March, what a lovely bunch of Mummies we are :D xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG 78 that's wicked!


----------



## Erised

I personally love my Angelsounds doppler, one of the cheaper ones but it picks up the heartbeat quite clearly now. You really don't need one, but I like being able to randomly lay down when I have nothing to do and just listen to the placenta, kicks and heartbeat for a while. Makes it feel just that bit more real to me. 

The scan went fantastically! Where the NHS scan had just been a 2 minutes in and out scan that didn't really show us anything, this one was near 10 minutes! In Holland at the moment, so the scan goes on my private health care and you do notice a massive difference. There was a monitor above my head so I didn't had to turn and lay at awkward angles to see the baby, and we got explained everything. At first the baby was facing us, so she pointed out the eye sockets, nose etc ... then she had to poke him/her to turn and measure. Little one has grown from 39mm on the 13th to 63mm on the 24th! Such a massive change in just a week and a half. 

But we got to see every little bit of the baby today. She moved so we could get a close up of the head, got to see him/her wave the little hand at use, saw the arms and legs ... just everything! It was magical and I loved every second of it =D The scan picture isn't as clear as the screen was, but I'm still happier with it than I was with the last picture. I now can't wait until my next scan though, which is still 7 weeks away. Will definitaly have to book a private scan for in the mean time ;)

Got 2 pictures, a zoomed out version showing all of the baby + fluids around it, and a zoomed in version on the baby. Will add the last one...

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/12weekscanhollandzoomin.jpg

Now, keeping in mind I'm a 'large' lady (size 20ish) - it's really not too bad an image. I know a lot of the other girls on here have a lot more detail, but I'm happy =)

--Edit--
Anyone else getting fed up with the toilet trips?! For some reason during the day when I drink loads I hardly have to go bathroom, even when it feels like I do. But at night, when I haven't drank anything for hours, I need to get up every hour to empty a full bladder. It's getting soooo frustrating! 

I've also still not got a bump, but I'm starting to get larger. My pants there were well too big after losing 23 lbs this year now fit perfectly again.


----------



## mummy g

hi there, 

im due on 19th march. got my dating scan on the 4th sep, really nervous but excited at the same time i think it will be a big relief when i reach this point and know everythings ok. fingers crossed x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome mummy g :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Erised said:


> I personally love my Angelsounds doppler, one of the cheaper ones but it picks up the heartbeat quite clearly now. You really don't need one, but I like being able to randomly lay down when I have nothing to do and just listen to the placenta, kicks and heartbeat for a while. Makes it feel just that bit more real to me.
> 
> The scan went fantastically! Where the NHS scan had just been a 2 minutes in and out scan that didn't really show us anything, this one was near 10 minutes! In Holland at the moment, so the scan goes on my private health care and you do notice a massive difference. There was a monitor above my head so I didn't had to turn and lay at awkward angles to see the baby, and we got explained everything. At first the baby was facing us, so she pointed out the eye sockets, nose etc ... then she had to poke him/her to turn and measure. Little one has grown from 39mm on the 13th to 63mm on the 24th! Such a massive change in just a week and a half.
> 
> But we got to see every little bit of the baby today. She moved so we could get a close up of the head, got to see him/her wave the little hand at use, saw the arms and legs ... just everything! It was magical and I loved every second of it =D The scan picture isn't as clear as the screen was, but I'm still happier with it than I was with the last picture. I now can't wait until my next scan though, which is still 7 weeks away. Will definitaly have to book a private scan for in the mean time ;)
> 
> Got 2 pictures, a zoomed out version showing all of the baby + fluids around it, and a zoomed in version on the baby. Will add the last one...
> 
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/12weekscanhollandzoomin.jpg
> 
> Now, keeping in mind I'm a 'large' lady (size 20ish) - it's really not too bad an image. I know a lot of the other girls on here have a lot more detail, but I'm happy =)
> 
> --Edit--
> Anyone else getting fed up with the toilet trips?! For some reason during the day when I drink loads I hardly have to go bathroom, even when it feels like I do. But at night, when I haven't drank anything for hours, I need to get up every hour to empty a full bladder. It's getting soooo frustrating!
> 
> I've also still not got a bump, but I'm starting to get larger. My pants there were well too big after losing 23 lbs this year now fit perfectly again.



Awwwwww! so cute! Im a bigger girl too hun, so im a bit worried about the visibility, im having an nhs scan so if they are a bit crap I will defo book in for a private scan. 

I havent got a bump as such yet either, just my normal belly lol, altho I have noticed my jeans getting a little tighter! xx


----------



## Hazel28

Hello i am due on the 7th March!!


----------



## Erised

bigbloomerz, how did your scan go?! I noticed a post on how full your bladder was, but I haven't seen a scan photo yet or information on how the scan went. Hope all went well and that you got to see your little one moving around in there =D


----------



## Kel127

I had my scan today!!! I drank too much, and my bladder was very full, but I got some really cute pics. They said the baby looks great and it was moving all over the place. I will put up some a picture when I get home.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Evening everyone! 

I Had a lovely time at the scan today, we were in there for at least 20minutes and the sonographer was very thorough with everything, all was fine and perfectly healthy as far as he could see :) which made me very happy mummy indeed!

I got to see my beautiful Hobnob wriggling around on the screen and sucking his/her thumb! Just like his mummy used to hehe.

I drank quite a bit, but once got there they said a little bit will help but not to go to the extreme, I was in a lot of pain near to the end of the scan because i really needed a wee! :blush:

Roll on 6th of November for the next scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Best scan with arrows.jpg
File size: 78 KB
Views: 8









head shot with arrows.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thats great news Kel! :) Cant wait to see your photos too xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hazel28 said:


> Hello i am due on the 7th March!!

Hello! and welcome to March Mummies :flower: xx


----------



## Erised

Aww, glad you had such a great scan and that your little one played nice. For next time, drink less! ;) Wish we'd seen ours sucking a thumb, sounds incredibly cute. But we got a wave, which was brilliant too. 

Hi Hazel :wave:

Kel, can't wait to see your little one! =D


----------



## Kel127

Here are the pictures of my baby!!! The first is a profile shot with its hand in the air waving, and in the second the baby was looking right at us.


----------



## Erised

Aww, the baby looking right at you looks just like our little one did when we started the scan. Isn't it incredibly weird to see the eye sockets stare right at you? Wish we'd gotten a picture of it ourselves. 

Did anyone else think the baby has very little room btw? The poor little one looked all squashed.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww how awesome to see all these u/s pics! I had a couple more pics too, I might get around to uploading them, I'm just ridiculously busy since class started again this week. 

I was worried about visibility too since I'm a rather big lady (size 20-ish), with a lot of belly fat, lol. But we got to see great pictures on screen, although they didn't print out too well. 

Erised- the baby is only gonna get more squashed! Lol, but then again, so are all babies!


----------



## Seity

My scan yesterday went well. I updated my avatar to my favorite picture from yesterday. So many great scan pictures on this thread recently. Keep them coming!


----------



## aflight84

congrats girls! scan pics are looking ace!


----------



## MissingBubs

Got my scan tomorrow at 2pm. So worried, but very excited. I've had some brown and pink tinted cm on and off since saturday. I really need everything to be ok. I'm so scared. Sleepless night for me I think!!


----------



## Helabela

hope things are ok. im due 22nd March with my first. Scan date on 7th Sept :)


----------



## julchen_79

Hello Ladies, I am Julie, 30 and having my first child around March the 2nd. I have not had an ultrasound as this is not common here in Canada - unless there is reason for concern. I could however get a dating ultrasound out of my doctor...September 17th. SO I am counting the days. Hope you all have a happy healthy pregnancy. Oh...One question...how are your bumps coming along?


----------



## gemini9961

Hi everyone! I am new here, just joined within the past couple weeks. My name is Amber, 28, from Florida - USA, married and pregnant with our first baby. 

We are due March 17, 2010.

My first sonogram is next Friday 9-4-09. I'm excited to be able to finally see the little baby.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hello, Julchen and Gemini! Glad you found us!

I don't have a real "bump," partly because I'm a big woman to begin with, but evidently everything is shifting around because my pants don't fit anymore! 

I know it is really, really early, but I keep thinking I'm feeling Peanut moving! I don't think I am, its incredibly early to feel for a first baby, especially for an overweight mom, but I swear I feel SOMETHING. Maybe it's just gas! What do you guys think?


----------



## gemini9961

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hello, Julchen and Gemini! Glad you found us!
> 
> I don't have a real "bump," partly because I'm a big woman to begin with, but evidently everything is shifting around because my pants don't fit anymore!
> 
> I know it is really, really early, but I keep thinking I'm feeling Peanut moving! I don't think I am, its incredibly early to feel for a first baby, especially for an overweight mom, but I swear I feel SOMETHING. Maybe it's just gas! What do you guys think?


I don't have much to add to your question, I am pregnant with my first and a couple weeks behind you. I haven't felt anything yet other than gas. :blush: I am looking forward to feeling something though that isn't gas.


----------



## julchen_79

I think it is a little early to feel the baby just yet. But then again, everyone is different. A friend of mine felt her first baby in her 15th week. She was not quite sure what the flutter was at that point but she kept feeling it and it got stronger, so I am sure it must have been the baby. 

I myself cannot wait to feel to the baby, or finally see it. For most part this pregnancy is still unreal to me. No complaints or anything, but not the slightest bump yet either. So according to articles about the size of the baby at this point and the fact that we regularly listen to the heartbeat it truly is amazing that there is someone in there ;-)


----------



## Seity

julchen_79 said:


> I myself cannot wait to feel to the baby, or finally see it. For most part this pregnancy is still unreal to me. No complaints or anything, but not the slightest bump yet either. So according to articles about the size of the baby at this point and the fact that we regularly listen to the heartbeat it truly is amazing that there is someone in there ;-)

This is very much how I feel. I hear the baby on the doppler, but its too early to feel anything and I've nothing to see yet. I imagine 16 weeks at the soonest to feel anything since this is my first. It's still not real for me. In my head, I know it's true, but its still an abstract idea.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yeah, now I have decided I was just imagining stuff after all. I think it is just an increased awareness of my body that made me notice gas, etc. 

I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around the fact that there is actually a baby in there! Its getting easier as my waistline is rapidly expanding, even though I've only gained about two pounds total. When I lay on my tum, it feels like there is a small ball or something in my belly. It isn't uncomfortable, but it concerned me. Doctor said it is perfectly fine until I become uncomfortable on my tummy.


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Yeah, now I have decided I was just imagining stuff after all. I think it is just an increased awareness of my body that made me notice gas, etc.
> 
> I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around the fact that there is actually a baby in there! Its getting easier as my waistline is rapidly expanding, even though I've only gained about two pounds total. When I lay on my tum, it feels like there is a small ball or something in my belly. It isn't uncomfortable, but it concerned me. Doctor said it is perfectly fine until I become uncomfortable on my tummy.

I can still sleep on my tummy with no problems at all. There was a while in the beginning where I had a hard time doing so because my breast were so sore. But now I am used to it and hope for many more night on my tummy as any other position just does not really work for me. - Although I find myself waking up more and more frequently on my back.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to new Yummy Mummys:

Helabela
Julchen_79
Gemini9961

:) xx


----------



## jackie.d

hello :)
Im jackie, 31, scotland. My baby is due 28th march :happydance: dates will be comfirmed next thursday. xx


----------



## julchen_79

@bigbloomerz - Thank you for welcoming us  

Welcome to you as well Jackie


----------



## fordy

hey girls my dates been changed!!! i'm no longer due on the 16th its now the 10th


----------



## xhannahxbanan

I've been moved to the 2nd of March now huni 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laui59

https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/Laui59/N0%202/01-09-2009scan2.jpg

Here's Jammie Dodger.... 12+5 was on the 1st of sept so only a day ahead of what i thought so sticking with the 12th for due date.. 

In hospitial twice already with really bad sickness... and back in tomorrow for a cervical stitch.. but its all going to be worth it...

hope your all well.. i too feel like i feel flutters.. is my second and remember them from last time, feels much the same, i put it down to baby doing somersaults..


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww Laui, gorgeous photo!! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to jackie.d :) xx


----------



## aflight84

hey laura how did it go with the stitch!?


----------



## JessiHD

Hi,

Had my dating scan today and I'm due 25th March. Any other people at Birmingham Women's Hospital?

Jess Xxx


----------



## RaeEW89

Laui59 said:


> https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w35/Laui59/N0%202/01-09-2009scan2.jpg
> 
> Here's Jammie Dodger.... 12+5 was on the 1st of sept so only a day ahead of what i thought so sticking with the 12th for due date..
> 
> In hospitial twice already with really bad sickness... and back in tomorrow for a cervical stitch.. but its all going to be worth it...
> 
> hope your all well.. i too feel like i feel flutters.. is my second and remember them from last time, feels much the same, i put it down to baby doing somersaults..

I went in yesterday for a stitch, Ive been told it works really well, ur scan pic is AMAZING


----------



## RaeEW89

xhannahxbanan said:


> I've been moved to the 2nd of March now huni
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Ur due the same day as me now!! Its crazy how they change the dates around, lol


----------



## bigbloomerz

JessiHD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had my dating scan today and I'm due 25th March. Any other people at Birmingham Women's Hospital?
> 
> Jess Xxx

Welcome to March Mummies, I have added you to the main list :) xx


----------



## aflight84

i can't believe how quick the days are flying by now long now till my scan YAY x


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> i can't believe how quick the days are flying by now long now till my scan YAY x

Not much longer!! :) xx


----------



## aflight84

i can't wait! 7 more sleeps YAY


----------



## jackie.d

can i change my due date please, its now march 23rd :)

xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

jackie.d said:


> can i change my due date please, its now march 23rd :)
> 
> xxx

Done :D xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wow 85 Yummy March Mummys in here! xx


----------



## hekate

I got my scan tomorrow....soooo scared! wish me luck girls!


----------



## JessiHD

Good luck! Try not to stress too much about it, I did and then got told off for having high blood pressure. Went back to normal after the scan though.


----------



## beckyboo27

Hi mys names Becky im 27 and live in coventry with my partner Ian 33 this is our 1 st baby, and are very excited, i had ectopic pregnancy last april and had right tube removed, iv had four scans now, 1 at 4 weeks then at 5 weeks, then 7 weeks and now just had my 12 weeks last monday, and beanie is doing just fine. you all seem really nice and would love to join you, im due 22 march :thumbup:


----------



## aflight84

YAY Welcome becky!


----------



## bigbloomerz

hekate said:


> I got my scan tomorrow....soooo scared! wish me luck girls!

Good Luck for today hun! Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

beckyboo27 said:


> Hi mys names Becky im 27 and live in coventry with my partner Ian 33 this is our 1 st baby, and are very excited, i had ectopic pregnancy last april and had right tube removed, iv had four scans now, 1 at 4 weeks then at 5 weeks, then 7 weeks and now just had my 12 weeks last monday, and beanie is doing just fine. you all seem really nice and would love to join you, im due 22 march :thumbup:

Welcome to March Mummies :) xx


----------



## hekate

Scan went well.....not so much for the sonographer as we have a little wriggler....just would not stay still and kept facing towards us....lol....not "camera" shy.....
pictures not that good....but main thing is baby is fine....and it done this cute little flip-over...:cloud9:


only thing now is I am consultant led for the time being because of a history of thyroid in the family and mainly and irregular heartbeat a doctor mentioned 7 years ago.....so have to see a heart specialist :shrug:....hope it turns out okay as I really want a home birth!


----------



## RaeEW89

Hi! Im sorry to be a bother, but can I please have my due date changed? It was the 5th, but now its the 2nd, but with the cervical stitch in I might be a bit early, I may end up being a February mommy, but for now Im saying march, I wanna keep Kellan cooking as long as I can.


----------



## having#4

Hi guys! I am due with #4 on March 22nd, although I am sure it will be sooner than that. Never have went a full 40 weeks.


----------



## RSbabe

Hiya 

I have my 12 week scan on tue(Can't wait) and have been given ETA for 30/03/2010

Dee


----------



## aflight84

good luck on tuesday chick. i have mine on thursday i'm so excited now hehe


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome, and congrats to the new ladies! 

Am I the only one having back pain? I feel like its really early in my pregnancy to be having bad back pain but I am. Gaaaaaah!


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh I definately am, it really hurts, and is just achey all the time.


----------



## Kel127

I've been having really bad back pain too. Its not just you.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My job requires me to be on my feet almost constantly and I'm sure that's part of it. I just hope it doesn't get worse through the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## flumpy

Hi Girls,

Can I join you? 

I'm Flumpy i'm 26 Hubby is 28, we have been together for 12 years married for 2 and this will be our 1st baby - I had 2 m/c earlier this year so I have got my fingers firmly crossed for this one!! x


----------



## SGDMom

Hi there,

I'm prego with my 3rd and we're due March 26th. I'm married and we have 2 girls, hubby is hoping for a boy this time around but I'm thinking it's a girl. Maybe I just can't rap my head around having a boy. Oh well time will tell. So happy to find other Mom's patiently waiting for March to arrive:)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Baby #1 due March 18 2010!! So exited!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to having#4, RSbabe, flumpy, GDMom, MiissMuffet :)

flumpy do you have an estimated due date?

RaeEW89 ive changed that date for you :) 

xx


----------



## Emx

Hi, I just joined the forum today - but could you add me to March too please?? I am due March 28th by my LMP but have my dating scan tomorrow so may be better to wait until then... will let you know X Glad to see so many March mummies on here!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Emx said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum today - but could you add me to March too please?? I am due March 28th by my LMP but have my dating scan tomorrow so may be better to wait until then... will let you know X Glad to see so many March mummies on here!!

Hi there :) Welcome to the forum and to March Mummies, I will add you to the list as "to be confirmed" and then tommorow you can let us know if its changed from the 28th or not.
Best of luck with your scan! :D xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Time seems to have gone by quick! Already we are seeing June mummy's on here!! It's so exiting!! :D:happydance:


----------



## March2010

Hi im Jen, im 24 and married

Im due on 2nd March 2010 :happydance: cant wait!

This is my 2nd pregnancy, previously miscarried at 8weeks, so happy all is going well so far this time! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi Jen welcome to March Mummies :)

Best of luck for your pregnancy xx


----------



## RaeEW89

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome to having#4, RSbabe, flumpy, GDMom, MiissMuffet :)
> 
> flumpy do you have an estimated due date?
> 
> RaeEW89 ive changed that date for you :)
> 
> xx

Thank you hun!


----------



## flumpy

no not yet my hospital is being very slow!! it will be at least 2 more weeks till i know!!


----------



## having#4

Wow there are quite a few of us hey! I am so excited but kind of sad that this will probably be our last. :( 
If we could afford it though, I would be having children every 9 months! I love being pregnant and I love my children so much! Each day they make me smile and laugh with the crazy things they do. Pretty sure this one's another boy and I'm not too sure how I feel about that.... my son cracks me up but boy is he a handful!!! My little girl on the other hand, is the most laid back, mellow kid ever!!!!


----------



## julchen_79

Hey ladies, I had my "dating scan" this morning and ended up getting the full anatomy check and found out we are on team BLUE! So exciting. Everything is fine with him but the technician had a hard time getting a nice picture for us to take home as he is facing towards my spine and could not be convinced to turn around. He looks healthy and big, so they ended up bumping me up to Feb27th instead of March 2nd. I still would like to hang around here though and wait until my next scan October 14th - see if they confirm the February date. It was an amazing experience!!! We were both just stunned by that little life inside of me.


----------



## RaeEW89

Aww Welcome to team Blue!! Lol you're the same as me today 16 weeks. I also will probably end up being a February mommy, as Im having the stitch out Mid February and hope Kellan stays cooking longer, but who knows. Congrats again on the scan today!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wooo team blue! Maybe I should add on to the names and date slist what teams everyone is on, what do people think?

E.g 
RaeEW89 - Team Blue
Bigbloomerz - Team Yellow (as we dont know yet! or for those who dont want to know)


----------



## horsey_hen

I think thats a cool idea bb. x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Had to share... Im a HUGE tatty teddy fan/collector and I found this in M&S today but they only had 9-12 month left, so im gonna order it online, I havent bought any clothes yet, so this will be his/her first outfit :D xx

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...ds=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=n:48167031&page=2


----------



## Emx

Thanks for the welcome yesterday - had my dating scan today! My EDD is now 29th March - only one day later than my LMP predicted.... so If all goes according to plan I will be a March mummy (although maybe I should introduce myself to the April mummies too - just incase!!)

I am in yellow still by the way - although if you have a 'stroppy' category my baby can go in that as it turned its back on the sonographer every time she poked too much!!


----------



## Erised

Welcome to all the new mummies! How does it feel being pregnant? ;)
I love the idea of adding which 'team' everyone is with, for now I'll be team yellow but hopefully we'll go for a private scan in less than 2 weeks (waiting for a reply) to find out whether we'll be blue or pink. I've got the feeling I'll be blue, but for now I'm yellow

Love the Tatty Teddy set, it's incredibly cute! =D 
I've bought a couple of things second hand (from one of the members on here) so far, and 1 little set new just because we'd bought it for loads of other people as gifts and love the fact we can buy it for ourselves now! But with some stuff bought, I'm hoping to wait until we know whether we're expecting a little boy or a girl now, just so we can buy something more gender specific. Not blue or pink, but skirt or vest with cars would be nice to know.


----------



## aflight84

ahh Emx glad everything went well today! what was it like? I have mine on thursday and i'm so nervous!


----------



## Emx

I was very nervous last night - didnt sleep a wink!! The scan went very well, Nuchal fold seems low (which is good as I am 36 so DS was a higher risk) - I also joined a pre eclampsia study as this is my first baby and my hospital is a big teaching hospital... so I have to have an extra appointment at 34 weeks with blood taken but it means I get longer ultrasounds as they measure the blood flow in my uterine artery... and I got a few more pics too as a thankyou! My date was also changed by one day - it was the same as yours yesterday!!

Baby was amazing, in the right place and the right size so all was good - its such an amazing experience it really is - good luck with yours on Thursday! Make sure you have a full bladder as they get a better picture!


----------



## RSbabe

Hello - Just to advise i went for my 12 week scan and everything is still pointing to 30/03/2010.

Dee


----------



## RaeEW89

bigbloomerz said:


> Wooo team blue! Maybe I should add on to the names and date slist what teams everyone is on, what do people think?
> 
> E.g
> RaeEW89 - Team Blue
> Bigbloomerz - Team Yellow (as we dont know yet! or for those who dont want to know)

Great idea hun, that way we know where all the March Mummies stand, lol and that outfit btw is adorable, I love it!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

RSbabe said:


> Hello - Just to advise i went for my 12 week scan and everything is still pointing to 30/03/2010.
> 
> Dee

How did your scan go Dee? xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ok so have started adding the team colours onto the list, I only know a few of them so if anyone wants their team adding and I havent already done it, then please let me know :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Right now we are tentatively on team blue. We will have another appt and ultrasound in October I believe. 

I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow and for some reason I'm nervous. I don't know why. I mean, it is a routine check blood pressure, weight, heartbeat appointment but for some reason I'm really freaked out about it...


----------



## julchen_79

I think it is a fabulous idea to put the team behind the Name and Due date. 

Here is the scan picture we got yesterday. Looks a little creepy to me. LOL...Baby is somehow turned downwards towards the spine and did not want a full body shot taken. When we were told the sex that looked quite clear though. 

For some reason I could not figure out how to upload right into here, so I made the scan my Avatar - hope it worked


----------



## sophxx

My due dates changed from the 15th to the 12th were going to be finding the sex out! X


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> Wooo team blue! Maybe I should add on to the names and date slist what teams everyone is on, what do people think?
> 
> E.g
> RaeEW89 - Team Blue
> Bigbloomerz - Team Yellow (as we dont know yet! or for those who dont want to know)

yesss!! Great idea!! :D:D :thumbup:


----------



## gemini9961

If you add the team next to our names, put me down for yellow as we are not finding out the sex.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yes I'm :yellow: for now but hopefully will find out on 23rd October if baby decides to cooperate :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Soph have changed those dates for you, and added the teams onto who has just given me them :) xx


----------



## aflight84

one more sleep tilll my scan and i get my official date YAY


----------



## mizzbabyluv

Im due 08/03/2010, hope someone can add me to the list :)

im 21 this is baby number 1, i'll be 22 when he/she arrives. My partner is 26 and this is baby number 1 for him as well. We're both over the moon and can't wait until March.

congratulations everyone else :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> one more sleep tilll my scan and i get my official date YAY

Woo! so excited for you hun! :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

mizzbabyluv said:


> Im due 08/03/2010, hope someone can add me to the list :)
> 
> im 21 this is baby number 1, i'll be 22 when he/she arrives. My partner is 26 and this is baby number 1 for him as well. We're both over the moon and can't wait until March.
> 
> congratulations everyone else :)

Welcome Mizz :) I have added you to the list, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Erised

We've booked our gender scan for next Friday!!! Just a week and a half left until we find out whether I'm carrying a little boy or a girl. Can't wait!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Oooo Erised im so pleased for you!!!! Cant wait to know what you are having :D xx


----------



## Kel127

Our gender scan is scheduled for Oct. 6th. I can't wait to find out!!!! I hope the next 3 weeks go by very quickly.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww Kel thats not long at all! I hope they go by quickly for you too :) xx


----------



## hekate

aflight - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## girl friday

I'm Jodie, I got married in December 2008 and we started ttc in June 2009 and I'm ue March 18th 2009. 
Me and DH are both 30 and this is our first LO. I've had the dating scan which all went well and we have our next scan on October 18th! We're hoping to find out what team we're on so will update then!

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome girl friday! 

Well, appointment was today at 3 and everything looks and sounds great! Baby had a strong heartbeat @ 155bpm. I've actually only gained 4 pounds which surprised me because I feel like its closer to 400. But all in all everything is fine. Dr. suggested ice packs for the lower back pain and Tylenol every six hours...hope something helps! We get to see baby again Oct. 14 and confirm that we are indeed on team blue!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Jodie :) Your story sounds a bit similar to mine, we got married november 08 and started ttc in May 09 :) a month before in both! xx

Blonde Glad it all went well, 4 pounds?1 wow thats hardly anything, I havent a clue how much I will have gained, im dreading my midwife appt nxt week, ive lived on crisps and potato products for the past 16 weeks lol. xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
the scan was so amazing! got put forward again new due date is 26th March YAY


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yay hope u got some piccies! :) will change ur date for you :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome Jodie :) Your story sounds a bit similar to mine, we got married november 08 and started ttc in May 09 :) a month before in both! xx
> 
> Blonde Glad it all went well, 4 pounds?1 wow thats hardly anything, I havent a clue how much I will have gained, im dreading my midwife appt nxt week, ive lived on crisps and potato products for the past 16 weeks lol. xx

I know! That's how I felt too! So evidently the fact that my pants don't fit is pretty much all baby and not just fat. He is already really far forward, right by my abdominal wall, so I worry that I'm just going to get massive since I'm carrying so far in the front. Ah well, only time will tell!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Least you havent put weight on in other places, be a lot easier to lose the baby weight then fterwards if its all on your tum! lol, i seem to have put it on everywhere, my arse has suddenly grown by 2 feet, my bingo wings (flabby arms) have got bigger and baggier, and my spare tyre belly is getting bigger than my actual stomach! lmao xx


----------



## Emskins

Hi all,

I am due on March 5th! Can't wait, we are very excited, this is our first baby.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi Emskins :) welcome to March Mummies, you are due a day after me :) xx


----------



## aflight84

bigbloomerz said:


> Yay hope u got some piccies! :) will change ur date for you :) xx

Sure did made it my avatar! hehe

thanks chick i'm so excited now!


----------



## jackie.d

Hi could you put :yellow: next to my name cause my hubby aint giving in and wont let us find out :nope:

ta xxxx


----------



## horsey_hen

Please can I be moved to 4th March & on team yellow BB, thank you. x


----------



## bigbloomerz

horsey_hen said:


> Please can I be moved to 4th March & on team yellow BB, thank you. x

Ooo same day as me now hun :) xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Just dropping by to say hellooo to all march mummies :D I hope evryone had a great weekend :D
x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hello lovely ladies, how are we all? How was your weekends?
Mine was fab, got to see our little Hobnob at the scan, we think we are on Team :pink:! will confirm it at the 23wk scan in november, but the sonographer said she was pretty sure they were "girlie bits" :D xx


----------



## Emskins

Can you please add a team yellow stork for me!

Sorry, I am rubbish, not sure how to get the little stork pic!

Weekend was lovely thanks, went to my local Zoo and saw 3, 3 month old Cheetahs...very cute!

Now back to work after being signed off by the Dr last week, finding it hard to concentrate on work again!

How is everyone else?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Added that for you Em :) if you put : yellow : without the spaces it brings up the picture :yellow: same if you do blue or pink :) xx


----------



## horsey_hen

bigbloomerz said:


> Hello lovely ladies, how are we all? How was your weekends?
> Mine was fab, got to see our little Hobnob at the scan, we think we are on Team :pink:! will confirm it at the 23wk scan in november, but the sonographer said she was pretty sure they were "girlie bits" :D xx

Congrats on little Lady news..........I see from list you're 1st to have a :pink: stork. x


----------



## bigbloomerz

horsey_hen said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies, how are we all? How was your weekends?
> Mine was fab, got to see our little Hobnob at the scan, we think we are on Team :pink:! will confirm it at the 23wk scan in november, but the sonographer said she was pretty sure they were "girlie bits" :D xx
> 
> Congrats on little Lady news..........I see from list you're 1st to have a :pink: stork. xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Yep only me so far! :) xx


----------



## Erised

Aww, congrats on the little girly BigBloomerz! Hope the scan at 23 weeks will confirm what the sonographer said.
Did you get any 3D pictures of your little one?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Got the usual black and white pics, but they arent very clear, baby was in an awkward position! We did get one of Hobnobs face tho, it was a bit weird lol but still cute!, obviously be better/clearer at the next scan and if we decide to have a 4D scan after xmas.

Been shopping with hubby over the weekend and this evening to buy some bits, as havent bought any clothes or bedding yet for baby, didnt want to jinx anything, so below are some bits we bought! Had to share :D xx

I got a "Me To You" babygrow from M&S, a pink starter set "Me To You" from M&S and a Sleeping bag and blanket from Pumpkin Patch.
Click on the pictures to make them bigger :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4979.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF4981.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6









DSCF4987.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









DSCF4989.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Erised

Those clothes are gorgeous, and I love the sleeping bag. It will be interesting to see what others buy clothes wise as I'm really not quite sure what we'd need to keep the little one warm? March seems very cold still, but at the same time long sleeved winter clothes + sleeping bag at night seems very warm. 

Love your stuff though! =D


----------



## bigbloomerz

I got a light tog sleeping bag, so it can be used with blankets when cold or without when it gets warmer, we had snow in April last year, so im not couting my chickens on it being warm lol. xx


----------



## hekate

love the blanky and sleeping bag....sooooo cute!


----------



## Emskins

Has everyone started buying stuff? I have yet to buy anything myself and I know people say start doing it when it is right for you but have many of you started to get stuff for the baby?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Emskins I've only just started buying things this weekend after having a private scan, some people buy from as soon as they pee on a stick some ppl are a bit more cautious and wait till after 12 week scan, or even later.

I think its when you feel its right and you finally feel "ok and Safe" to buy things, I had a lot of hospital visits in the first 15 weeks so I didnt buy anything apart from a breast pump and a changing bag which were on offer! I didnt mind getting these as they arent "personal" items, wheras clothing I think is? does that make sense? lol

You buy things when you feel time is right to, theres no definitive time when people should or shouldnt buy things :) xx


----------



## meandmyfive

Hi girls I have my scan tomorrow and I am not looking foward to it :nope: I am really scared something is wrong :cry:


----------



## aflight84

i love those me to you bits soo cute!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> i love those me to you bits soo cute!!!

Thank Hun, I adore me to you! lol xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

meandmyfive said:


> Hi girls I have my scan tomorrow and I am not looking foward to it :nope: I am really scared something is wrong :cry:

Dont panic hun, I know how u feel, but im sure everything is fine, dont get too stressed about it, its not good for you or the baby, last thing u want is high blood pressure! xx Good luck for tommorow xx


----------



## horsey_hen

Adorable stuff & I love that sleeping bag. Had a midwifes appointment today, heard heartbeat & was told all was fine so far so now I'm itching to start buying a few bits & with someone handing me a mothercare catalogue earlier I may have to have a little look later. x


----------



## RaeEW89

Im going to miss you ladies, but my little angel Kellan grew wings yesterday. Im going to be going in today to "finish" what got started today. I fell down the stairs and the placenta became detached. By the time Igot to the ER Kellan's heartbeat was gone. Lots of love to all of oyu. I cant wait to see your pregnancies progress and then see all of the lovely March Babies.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awwww no Rae :cry::nope: I Cant beleve it, Sending you all my love and hugs, I'm so sorry to hear that. If there is anything I can do let me know ok?

xx xx RIP Beautiful Baby Kellan xx xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Bye Rae and Kellan:cry: hope to see you back here soon xoxo:hugs:


----------



## jackie.d

RaeEW89 said:


> Im going to miss you ladies, but my little angel Kellan grew wings yesterday. Im going to be going in today to "finish" what got started today. I fell down the stairs and the placenta became detached. By the time Igot to the ER Kellan's heartbeat was gone. Lots of love to all of oyu. I cant wait to see your pregnancies progress and then see all of the lovely March Babies.

thinking of you sweetheart, i hope today is as gentle as possible for you.
loads of hugs for you and your oh.:hug:
xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Rae :cry: :cry: :cry:
i can't belive this has happened to you! If there's anything i/we can do just holla x


----------



## Emskins

Sorry to hear your sad news Rae, thinking of you at this difficult time.

Best wishes

Emskins
XX


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry for your loss! Take care!


----------



## Erised

Honey, I'm so so sorry for what happened yesterday. As I said in the other tread, it was a horrible accident and I'm keeping you and your OH in my mind. 

Rip Kellan. 

With regards to your updates today, you sound so so strong. I hope you'll get to hold your little one today to say proper goodbyes and hopefully he'll bless you with a brother or sister for him soon. *hugs*


----------



## julchen_79

Rae, I am so sorry to about this horrible accident and the outcome. I am thinking of you and your OH. Stay strong and hopefully we will see you back here real soon! Rip little angel!! All the best!


----------



## horsey_hen

R.I.P Kellan.

Thoughts are with you Rae. x


----------



## sweetjelly

Rae I'm am devastated for your loss - i cannot think about what you must be going through.

I'm 25 expecting my first baby around 18th of march - havent had my big scan yet to get a definite date!
Looking forward to having some buddies as I really am new to this and none of my friends are going through the same life changes as me!
I'm with my boyfriend for 5 years living together for 3, the pregnancy was an unexpected AMAZING surprise - and we are over the moon now.
Please keep in touch!


----------



## meandmyfive

:hug:Rea i am sorry sorry for your loss:hug:


----------



## meandmyfive

I had my scan today and everything went well, the baby would not stop moving:happydance: the only thing i am not happy with they say i cant have a homebirth due to this being baby number 6 :cry:


----------



## Erised

Why would you not be able to have a home birth just because it's your 6th child? Did you have any problems with the previous pregnancies? And where they home births? Seems an odd reason to me. 

Glad the little one is active and well though! =D


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Rae, I just read. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! My thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## Kel127

Rae, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## hivechild

Rae, like I said in the other thread I'm so very sorry for your loss. I've been thinking about you since yesterday and hoping that you're getting on as well as you can. I hope that we see you back here really soon.

To everyone else who's newly joined us, welcome!


----------



## ethan amelia

hi 

i had my dating scan today and my EDD had changed from 18th March to the 27th if you dont mind changing me!!

xx


----------



## Laui59

Rae so so sorry hun... rip angel kellan xxxxx


----------



## Emskins

I just got back from the doctors where I heard my baby's heart beat for the first time, it was so magical, I can't stop smiling and thinking about it! 

My next appointement isn't for 5 whole weeks! Seems too long to wait to see baby again but I will be patient!


----------



## aflight84

oh hun that's fab! i can't wait for my first midwife appointment where i get to hear bubs! it's all so exciting


----------



## MiissMuffet

aflight84 said:


> oh hun that's fab! i can't wait for my first midwife appointment where i get to hear bubs! it's all so exciting

When do u guys get your 1st midwife appointment?


----------



## Emskins

I spoke to my Dr today about a midwife as I wasn' really sure how it all works. For me as I live in Switzerland it depends where you are going to have the baby that determines whether you have a midwife or not!

My Dr is going to try to get me into the Private hospital where she works as they allow 100 women a year with the basic medical insurance that I have deliver there which means I will be able to have a midwife otherwise I have the baby at the University hopstial and I don't get a midwife. 

My Dr gave me a list of midwifes to call that she recommends and who speak English as I do not speak very much German so it looks like it should all work out which is great. She told me I should be able to have the baby at her hospital as I am due early in the year and the quota of 100 women will not be used up by then, lucky for me and bubs and the hospital is closer to home!


----------



## Erised

MiissMuffet, I had my booking in appointment with the midwife at 12 weeks, just after the first scan. 
The second is optional as it's a blood test for down syndrome, but accompanied by a general check over. Then I'll see someone again at 20 weeks, after my 20 week scan. 

Emskins, glad you got to hear the little ones heartbeat! It really does lift your mood and make you feel so much better for the rest of the day=D


----------



## MiissMuffet

Every place in the world seems to be soo different lol!!


----------



## Erised

Aye, it is! In Holland (where I'll be giving birth and also following midwife appointments) my appointments are monthly on top of the scan appointments and the blood appointments. Which means quite a bit of travelling before I'm gonna stay over there in December. Gotta fly twice next month due to a midwife appointment and the 20 week scan. Looking forward to it though =D


----------



## aflight84

i had my booking appointment at 7 weeks but my first midwife appointment is at 16 weeks


----------



## MiissMuffet

My 1st midwife was at 7 weeks - paperwork, urine test and bp, and then 10 weeks and every 4 weeks onwards where she cheks baby heartbeat, urine test and bp and has a chat, then when i'm 20 weeks i see ehr every 2 weeks then after 30 weeks it's weekly. Scan is normally at 12 weeks and then at 18-20 weeks :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

It is very similar here MissMuffet. I had my first appointment at 8 weeks, they did a general check up, drew some blood for general health screening, and gave me some pointers about what to do and what not to do. I saw the Dr. for the first time @ 12 weeks, when I had an ultrasound for an NT check and a pelvic exam, along with some more blood being taken for genetic testing. Then one at 16 where I heard the hb, general bp/weight/how are you feeling check-up.

From 8-28 weeks I go see her once a month, and after 28 its every two weeks until about 34, when I will start going weekly. She said as it gets close to my due date, it might even become a couple times a week depending on how my pregnancy progresses.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ooh and I meant to say...I'm for sure feeling peanut wriggling around in there. I wasn't sure if it was gas or baby that I've been feeling for about the past week, but the nurse heard a kick right as I felt one, so it seems it is definitely the little man. Today I have been even more sure, as the kicks have been getting much more definite and stronger. 

Its so amazing feeling him move around!


----------



## MiissMuffet

blondeNklutzi said:


> It is very similar here MissMuffet. I had my first appointment at 8 weeks, they did a general check up, drew some blood for general health screening, and gave me some pointers about what to do and what not to do. I saw the Dr. for the first time @ 12 weeks, when I had an ultrasound for an NT check and a pelvic exam, along with some more blood being taken for genetic testing. Then one at 16 where I heard the hb, general bp/weight/how are you feeling check-up.
> 
> From 8-28 weeks I go see her once a month, and after 28 its every two weeks until about 34, when I will start going weekly. She said as it gets close to my due date, it might even become a couple times a week depending on how my pregnancy progresses.

i also had the blood taken, and had a smear done at 4 weeks when i 1st found out, but that was from my doctor and he sends the results to midwife :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Well, I only have an OB-GYN. Here the choice is basically between a nurse-midwife or a Dr. So my primary care provider for my pregnancy will be my OB.


----------



## MiissMuffet

stil can't believe how different it is!! Aslong as we are all getting the same type of care we need is tghe main thing. It's all so confuzzeling :O lol
x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Sweetjelly :) and ethan amelia I will change that EDD for you :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Does anybody else want to add their colour of teams? xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> Does anybody else want to add their colour of teams? xx

I will let u know in 4 weeks :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ooo are you getting excited hun? my 20 wk scan isnt till im 23 weeks, so I have 3 weeks extra to wait!! We had a private scan last weekend, so I cant complain too much lol xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

extremely! :D and abit nervous incase they can't tell I will be upset :( lol


----------



## aflight84

oh i can't wait to know that! 15 days to go YAY


----------



## MiissMuffet

aflight84 said:


> oh i can't wait to know that! 15 days to go YAY

aaarrggghhh so exciting isn't it! wot do u reckon ur having?? x


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> oh i can't wait to know that! 15 days to go YAY

Wooo! not long now :D Your 20 wk scan is the same day as mine hun :) xx


----------



## Erised

Long story...

We had our gender scan today, it was absolutely fantastic even though the little one didnt really play along well.

Arrived just before 12:00, nicely on time even though we left late. Got there in one go, no wrong turns and the traffic was nice on the way over and back .Very rare for us, as DH usually has bad luck. Got there and was told to fill in a form and sign it, pretty much just the usual stuff saying we are aware its not a medical scan, if anything has been overlooked at the 16 week scan that will probably not pick it up either, and the gender scan is only 97% accurate. Nothing we werent expecting, and we put our signature to it.

Got a little delayed as the woman in front of me took a little longer, her baby kept showing bum up and they couldnt sex accurately. She called in someone else to help her, and I guess they figured it out as the woman, her OH and her mum all seemed very happy when they came out and looked through the pictures. We got called in around 12:20 and asked if we wanted to know the gender of our little one, I said yes and Peter (DH) jokingly mentioned how he didnt really mind but after months of nagging agreed to a yes. Mean him, lol! He did always say he didnt want to know, and I did. During our trying to conceive I agreed that we wouldnt find out if he didnt want to, but as soon as I fell pregnant he changed his mind and wouldnt mind find out. Anyways!

She started her scan, and our little one didnt want to open the legs and show. After a lot of poking, manoeuvring the little one and kindly asking to be nice we got a pretty view that showed 3 lines! Yup, we're on team PINK!! =D

Shes a cuddly and shy little one though, it took about 10 minutes to get her to open up her legs and we hadnt even started the rest of the scan yet to show us our daughter in 3D/4D. The scan was only supposed to be 10 minutes, but they didnt at any point rush it at all. The staff was incredibly friendly and careful, didnt hurt me at all and took all the time in the world to show us exactly what we wanted. But, as I mentioned, shes a cuddly one. With that I mean that she was cuddled up to the placenta completely and refused to move so we could focus on her, constantly had the placenta in the way. After another 10 minutes or so the lady got her to turn, but as soon as she did and she had her face away from the placenta she moved her arm onto her face! Shes a camera shy little girl like me! =D

Peter kept saying how much shes like me already, cuddly and shy  plus, as it turned out, shes already good at getting freebies (always a good quality)! Because she didnt want to play nice the sonographer apologised for not being able to get any good photos and suggested we come back in a couple of weeks to try again from scratch. She gave us 4 print outs anyway even though they werent too good, and gave us the dvd of footage. So weve got another scan on the 14th of October now  we get to see our little girl again, and get more pictures! Hooray! =D

I must admit that weve already agreed that well either be buying a cd with photos or one of their frames, just because we feel bad taking an extra scan completely for free. Obviously Im thrilled with what we got, and can not wait to go back again.

Now, meet our daughter...
Bad photos taken as screen shots from the dvd we received, which didnt have any sharp footage on it either due to a camera shy little girl.

*Cuddling the placenta*:
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/hugging-the-placenta.jpg

*Just before hiding*:
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/i-have-hands.jpg

*Gone again*:
https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/hiding-behind-her-arms.jpg​
Really can not recommend Take a Peek, St. Helens enough if anyone is near them and considering a private scan. The ladies there are lovely and they really do take their time to try and get the best results possible.

Also, can my stork be changed to team Pink? =D​


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Erised that's exciting! Congrats on your little girlie! Hopefully she will be more cooperative next time lol. Our 20 wk u/s will be in a little over 2 weeks, can't wait to see Peanut and confirm if we are on team blue or not.


----------



## meandmyfive

Erised said:


> Why would you not be able to have a home birth just because it's your 6th child? Did you have any problems with the previous pregnancies? And where they home births? Seems an odd reason to me.
> 
> Glad the little one is active and well though! =D

I have had no trouble at all in my other pregnancies they said i higher risk of hemorrhage because your uterus does not contract as good after so many babies and no they where not homebirths.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Erised said:


> Long story...
> 
> We had our gender scan today, it was absolutely fantastic even though the little one didnt really play along well.
> 
> Arrived just before 12:00, nicely on time even though we left late. Got there in one go, no wrong turns and the traffic was nice on the way over and back .Very rare for us, as DH usually has bad luck. Got there and was told to fill in a form and sign it, pretty much just the usual stuff saying we are aware its not a medical scan, if anything has been overlooked at the 16 week scan that will probably not pick it up either, and the gender scan is only 97% accurate. Nothing we werent expecting, and we put our signature to it.
> 
> Got a little delayed as the woman in front of me took a little longer, her baby kept showing bum up and they couldnt sex accurately. She called in someone else to help her, and I guess they figured it out as the woman, her OH and her mum all seemed very happy when they came out and looked through the pictures. We got called in around 12:20 and asked if we wanted to know the gender of our little one, I said yes and Peter (DH) jokingly mentioned how he didnt really mind but after months of nagging agreed to a yes. Mean him, lol! He did always say he didnt want to know, and I did. During our trying to conceive I agreed that we wouldnt find out if he didnt want to, but as soon as I fell pregnant he changed his mind and wouldnt mind find out. Anyways!
> 
> She started her scan, and our little one didnt want to open the legs and show. After a lot of poking, manoeuvring the little one and kindly asking to be nice we got a pretty view that showed 3 lines! Yup, we're on team PINK!! =D
> 
> Shes a cuddly and shy little one though, it took about 10 minutes to get her to open up her legs and we hadnt even started the rest of the scan yet to show us our daughter in 3D/4D. The scan was only supposed to be 10 minutes, but they didnt at any point rush it at all. The staff was incredibly friendly and careful, didnt hurt me at all and took all the time in the world to show us exactly what we wanted. But, as I mentioned, shes a cuddly one. With that I mean that she was cuddled up to the placenta completely and refused to move so we could focus on her, constantly had the placenta in the way. After another 10 minutes or so the lady got her to turn, but as soon as she did and she had her face away from the placenta she moved her arm onto her face! Shes a camera shy little girl like me! =D
> 
> Peter kept saying how much shes like me already, cuddly and shy  plus, as it turned out, shes already good at getting freebies (always a good quality)! Because she didnt want to play nice the sonographer apologised for not being able to get any good photos and suggested we come back in a couple of weeks to try again from scratch. She gave us 4 print outs anyway even though they werent too good, and gave us the dvd of footage. So weve got another scan on the 14th of October now  we get to see our little girl again, and get more pictures! Hooray! =D
> 
> I must admit that weve already agreed that well either be buying a cd with photos or one of their frames, just because we feel bad taking an extra scan completely for free. Obviously Im thrilled with what we got, and can not wait to go back again.
> 
> Now, meet our daughter...
> Bad photos taken as screen shots from the dvd we received, which didnt have any sharp footage on it either due to a camera shy little girl.
> 
> *Cuddling the placenta*:
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/hugging-the-placenta.jpg
> 
> *Just before hiding*:
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/i-have-hands.jpg
> 
> *Gone again*:
> https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/scan-pictures/hiding-behind-her-arms.jpg​
> Really can not recommend Take a Peek, St. Helens enough if anyone is near them and considering a private scan. The ladies there are lovely and they really do take their time to try and get the best results possible.
> 
> Also, can my stork be changed to team Pink? =D​

Oh yay congrats! And yay 4 another scan!! I had to go back for another scan at 12 weeks but i had top pay for it :( it ok always nice to see the wee one again :)
x


----------



## hivechild

Aww, I love that last pic of your little one with her arm over her face, Erised! Such a cutie.



bigbloomerz said:


> Does anybody else want to add their colour of teams? xx

I'll let you know on Wednesday (if the wee monkey cooperates)! :dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Seity

Argh, still another month before I get to find out the gender -- I can't wait! Got my 16 week appointment tomorrow, but there won't be a scan. I had my friend try and do a tarot reading earlier today, but the cards refused to say what we're having.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awwww Erised yay you are on team pink with me!! :D Scan photos are still lovely even if she was a bit camera shy, thats really good of them to offer you another scan tho! :) 
Bet you cant wait for that one again hehe xx


----------



## Erised

I really can't wait! 
We're off to Holland in a couple of hours, have my midwife appointment there tomorrow. I just read through a brochure that was in with my files, and it says that the 12 week scan is the only one they do unless it's for medical reasons. But I'm pretty certain that while we were there she said that you can have a 20 week scan now, completely paid for by the insurance ... I just can't remember for certain! So I'll have to bring it up tomorrow and ask, gonna be gutted if there isn't a 20 week scan - though pretty certain there is as I even talked to my mum about how it's a 'new' thing in Holland. Hmm

Anyways! Off to Holland for a week and a half, time always flies while we're there. I love, love, love the weeks ahead of me... at the moment it looks like this:

28th of September until 7th of October, in Holland
9th of October until the 11th in Birmingham for a Red Dwarf Convention
12th of October drop MIL off at the airport (she's going on holiday) so we'll have the house for ourselves for a week.
14th of October, private scan
15th of October, 20 week NHS scan
around the 22nd, off to Holland again (not booked yet)

Love it! October is gonna fly by with all the good things going on. 
Good luck to those who have scans coming up soon =)


----------



## Seity

Erised - How exciting. I hope you get the scan and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Blimey you have a busy october ahead of you hun! Red Dwarf convention sounds hilarious! :D Have a fab time over in Holland xx


----------



## amazed

I thought i was due on the 9th but now due on the 13th march... i had an appointment today and will be my 4th section this baby will be born on my 39th week which will be the 6th march.... this is my 4th baby... hope to get to know some of you girls... i dont know if i already replied on this thread but there are so many pages i have no time to go through them all x


----------



## having#4

Yay! They have booked my ultrasound for October 23d and we are going to try to find out the gender then! Plus started feeling movement over the weekend........it is feeling more real now


----------



## LauraRose

due 19th of march with my 2nd baby


----------



## Rach27

I am due on March 15 with our first bubba :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

having#4 said:


> Yay! They have booked my ultrasound for October 23d and we are going to try to find out the gender then! Plus started feeling movement over the weekend........it is feeling more real now

Mine is booked for the 23rd aswell not long to go now!! :D


----------



## Erised

Welcome to the new ladies on here! 
having#4, only 15 weeks and movement already. wow! You lucky woman =) Hope your little one stays nice and won't start kicking too hard just yet. 

Had my midwife appointment in Holland today, got some test results back that show my iron and blood sugar levels are just fine and that I'm blood group A+ . Blood pressure came back as 125/75, which is also fantastic (for me anyway) ... so all happy news! Got to listen to our little girls heartbeat again, and the midwife had a massive smile on her face when she could hear her kick. Got papers to book a 20 week scan as well (yay!) so called them as soon as I got home.

Next midwife appointment in Holland will be on the 27th of October
20 Week scan in Holland will be on the 26th of October.

More to add to an already busy month, yay! =D


----------



## having#4

MissMuffet, are you going to find out the sex? We will have to compare notes after our scans! 
Erised, during my first two pregnancies, I don't think I felt any movement until somewhere after week 20, but with DD and now this one, I can feel little flutterings about now. Started on Friday this time and yeah, hopefully he doesn't kick me too hard too soon! lol This is your first? Have you felt anything yet, and will you find out at the 20 week scan?


----------



## having#4

Oops! Sorry Erised, jut realized you already know what you are having.....CONGRATS on the little princess on the way!


----------



## julchen_79

Welcome to everyone that is new to the thread! :flower:

I have something exciting to tell. Last night my OH got to feel our little one kick! It was after supper that I felt pretty strong kicks so he put his hand on my tummy and got to feel the baby! :happydance: We feel very lucky that we can feel him move so early!

Hope everyone is doing quite well!


----------



## Erised

Aww Julchen, you're making me jealous now! How long have you felt kicking for yourself? Assuming that you felt flutters/kicks before your DH could feel it that is. 

having#4, this will be my first yes. Thinking I'll be 20 weeks along as well before I'll feel anything at all. Had loads of popping feelings in my stomach yesterday, so started wondering if that could be it. Felt like a grumbling stomach though, and as it got a whole lot less after I had lunch and didn't feel anything again since I guess that's all it was. 
The little girl is causing me quite a bit of heartburn already though! Left my pills in England and really really miss them.


----------



## julchen_79

Erised, I pretty much started feeling him about three weeks ago. I never once felt the famous flutter...for me it started as a little bubble, like a gas bubble...but it was far too much in the front to be gas and I automatically had this big grin on my face. I feel him mostly after eating something and it feels like a gold fish bumping against the glas. Or like popcorn popping. Try a glass of orange juice and sit down quietly. You might have felt her already but not noticed. If not then I am sure you will any day now.


----------



## starbucks101

Evening Marchers! confirmed due date is now the 9th of march, feeling bubs move now too which is lovely! Next scan on the 21st to hopefully find out what we are having i have my fingers crossed its a boy! x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Julchen- I have been feeling our LO for a while now I just didn't realize it was baby lol. I never felt the flutters either, I felt the popping too. Now it almost feels like someone is thumping the inside of my belly with their fingers. The are starting to get a lot stronger tho!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I felt baby move all day yesterday- like a wee fish doing little rolls inside me :) Can only feel at the sides not the middle-i'm guessing that is because of my anterior placenta? Absolutely amazing!!! :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to the newbies, you have been added to the list :) 

How is everyone today? I've started feeling little bubbles in my tummy past few days, it tickles! feels so cute tho, cant wait till I can feel it a bit more :) xx


----------



## Emskins

I have been feeling bubs for about a week I think, can't wait for OH to feel it. I think I have felt little nudges on the outside of my tummy but I can't be sure its not my mind playing tricks on me 'cos I can feel it inside...does that even make sense! Anyway keep trying to get OH to cop a feel but he is never around when I seem to feel the baby, maybe another week or so...


----------



## Kel127

I have been feeling the baby for about a week or so too. At first just little flutters, but now it feels like someone tapping the inside of belly. My DH can't wait till he can feel the baby too.

Less then a week till my gender scan. I can't wait!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ooooh, I'm getting antsy for my next u/s too! Its in two weeks!!!! Actually.....less than two. Yay for baby pictures, lol. :happydance:


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi everyone, 

I'm Louise and me and hubby are expecting our first, been given a due date of 16th March so I'm 16 weeks and 1 day today.

Got 20 wk scan on 30th October, very excited but already a bit nervous, just hoping (like everyone does) that all is okay, and if possible we want to find out what team we are on. Hope everyone is feeling okay, I'm starting to feel loads better as was sooooo tired, but quite tired tonight so think I may turn in soon xx


----------



## hivechild

I had my ultrasound today and our wee monkey has a wee little winky, so we're on team blue!


----------



## Erised

Welcome jj-rabit, and congrats on the expectant arrival of your new little one! 
hivechild, congrats on team blue!! Did you get any pictures of your son?


----------



## kikillov3

hi everyone im due march 22 by my 2nd ultrasound at 14 weeks couldnt see baby gender but waiting for a 20 week scan even if i have to pay for it this is my 1rst baby im almost 21 years old im now almost 16 weeks yay!!! 4 months


----------



## MiissMuffet

kikillov3 said:


> hi everyone im due march 22 by my 2nd ultrasound at 14 weeks couldnt see baby gender but waiting for a 20 week scan even if i have to pay for it this is my 1rst baby im almost 21 years old im now almost 16 weeks yay!!! 4 months

hi! Congrats!! :D x


----------



## hivechild

Erised said:


> Welcome jj-rabit, and congrats on the expectant arrival of your new little one!
> hivechild, congrats on team blue!! Did you get any pictures of your son?

I did! They're posted here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...dated-results-pics-last-post.html#post3184303

No piccies of the boy bits but we did get to see them in all their glory! He was most cooperative for this ultrasound and the tech had no problems at all getting all the measurements taken unlike my scan at 12 wks where he just would not move into the right position for the nuchal measurement.

Also, hi and congrats to jj-rabbit and kikillov3!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

To all the new ladies, congrats on your pregnancies! 

Aww congrats on team blue hivechild!


----------



## RaeEW89

hivechild said:


> I had my ultrasound today and our wee monkey has a wee little winky, so we're on team blue!

Aww congrats on ur little prince!!


----------



## hivechild

Thanks girls! I'm still excited but after yesterday's high I'm feeling a bit rotten today. I'd like to have just one good week!


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi all, 

Can I join the team? I am due on 21st March (My DDs 9th Birthday!) with number 2. I'm 41, and have had 5 angel babies, so very happy to be here. Heard heartbeat today and 20 week scan due on 3rd November....roll on. Happy healthy times to all. xx


----------



## hivechild

Of course you can join! Welcome on in! :hi:

How old is your other little one now?


----------



## JessiHD

Anyone at Birmingham Women's Hospital? I'd like to find a bump buddy.


----------



## Lottie'sMum

hivechild said:


> Of course you can join! Welcome on in! :hi:
> 
> How old is your other little one now?

Thanks for the welcome. Daughter is 8 and a half and very excited about finally being a big sis!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome jj-rabbit, kikillov3 & Lottie'sMum :)

hivechild congrats on your blue bump!! :)

How is everyone? How was your weekends? xx


----------



## jay.92

Im due 2nd Marchh and havingg a littlee Girll so happy :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Jay.92 :) Congratulations on being Team :pink: ! xx


----------



## aflight84

can't believe i have my scan this weekend! So excited


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> can't believe i have my scan this weekend! So excited

Wooo! so excited for you :) My next scan isnt until 6th of november, a Whole month away! Grrr :growlmad: xx


----------



## Amz123

I am due 8th March, with my first child!! Soooo excited :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Kel127

My gender scan is tomorrow, and I'm soooo excited!!!! I just hope the baby cooperates because I'm dying to find out the sex.


----------



## bexie1985

hi all im due 11 march :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Kel127 said:


> My gender scan is tomorrow, and I'm soooo excited!!!! I just hope the baby cooperates because I'm dying to find out the sex.

Ooo good luck for that hun! let us know how it goes :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to Amz123 and bexie1985 :) xx


----------



## JessiHD

Just had my triple test back and I'm low risk! Very relieved. Hurrah! :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wooo Jessie thats fab news! :) xx


----------



## xLaurax

Hey Ladies,

Sorry i've not been about had a hectic time recently.

Can you change my due date to 22nd please, although because i'm having a c-section baby will be born between 37 and 39 weeks.... So date will change.

Having my Gender scan on Friday can't wait :D

Hope everyone is ok and i'll now try and catch up with all the posts :) xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Yes, it is great! I'm such a worrier. Only had the test on Thursday and as soon as my hubby phoned to say we had the results already I assumed it must be bad news. He's taking me to Babies R Us today, hurray!


----------



## Erised

Welcome to the new ladies! And congrats on being a walking incubator! =)

JessiHD, that's brilliant! And so quickly too, I'm not getting my results until the 20 week appointment. Hoping that just means all is well and that's why they haven't contacted me. 

xLaurax, how come you're scheduled a c-section already? Are you worried about it at all, or just looking forward to meeting your little one that day?


----------



## xLaurax

I had to have a c-section with Ollie as he was breech, and after seeing the consultant we've decided that a vbac was too much of a risk for us, my scar is already playing up so for us it was more important know baby and i are going to be safe and well. With my previous c-section i had such a good experience and was out of hospital within 24 hours so i have no worries about it whatso ever, infact i could say i'm rather excited about the whole experience again, everyone was so lovely and made us both feel so at ease :) thats the only reason really, they don't like doing a vbac at my hospital until 24 months after your previous c-section Xxx


----------



## Erised

Ah, I see. 
How come they're considering it so early though? Assuming they'll try to get as close to 39 weeks as possible? I'd be a little worried that at 37 weeks you'll have to stay in hospital with your little one? Guess they just want to make sure you don't go into natural labour, and actually have to find time to fit everyone in. 

Glad your first birth went well and that you're looking forward to it now though =) 
Imagine that having gone through it once already does put your mind at rest quite a bit.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ok ladies who have had your gender scans...where are your results???? You can't keep us in the dark, its mean! :cry: 

Welcome to all you new lovely ladies.
By the way, can my date be changed to March 1 please? I meant to ask that after my 12 wk ultrasound, as you can tell, I'm a BIT behind, lmao.


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ok ladies who have had your gender scans...where are your results???? You can't keep us in the dark, its mean! :cry:
> 
> Welcome to all you new lovely ladies.
> By the way, can my date be changed to March 1 please? I meant to ask that after my 12 wk ultrasound, as you can tell, I'm a BIT behind, lmao.

Lol do it for you now hun :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Laura have changed your date for you too :) xx


----------



## surprisemummy

can i join you march mummies :D im due march 12th, so excited xx


----------



## Kel127

Hello!!!!
I'm back from scan and it went sooo well!!! Baby is perfect and very active!!!
Also we found out we are having a little BOY!!!! :cloud9:
We couldn't be happier, now we just have to pick out a name for our little man!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00386.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kel127 said:


> Hello!!!!
> I'm back from scan and it went sooo well!!! Baby is perfect and very active!!!
> Also we found out we are having a little BOY!!!! :cloud9:
> We couldn't be happier, now we just have to pick out a name for our little man!!!!!

yay congrats on baby boy!!:happydance: I now have 2 weeks and 2 days till my scan (as you can see i am counting down. Although I thought that would make it go slower I have been counting down since it was booked nearly 5 weeks ago and it has zoomed by!)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Kel127 said:


> Hello!!!!
> I'm back from scan and it went sooo well!!! Baby is perfect and very active!!!
> Also we found out we are having a little BOY!!!! :cloud9:
> We couldn't be happier, now we just have to pick out a name for our little man!!!!!

Wooo Fab news!! :happydance: Cant wait to hear what you name him :) Will change you to team :blue: on the big list. xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

surprisemummy said:


> can i join you march mummies :D im due march 12th, so excited xx

Welcome to March Mummies :D xx


----------



## Emskins

Welcome and congrats on all the lovely news ladies!

We have our scan in 3 weeks, but we are staying team yellow, I just want to see our baby again and make sure all is well.

Did the big Facebook announcement last night, we put it off for a while as I had some issues around weeks 13/14 but now all seems well! May even start to buy some baby stuff this weekend!


----------



## julchen_79

Kel127 said:


> Hello!!!!
> I'm back from scan and it went sooo well!!! Baby is perfect and very active!!!
> Also we found out we are having a little BOY!!!! :cloud9:
> We couldn't be happier, now we just have to pick out a name for our little man!!!!!

Ahh congrats on the good news and on team blue :flower: 

We'll have our big anatomy scan next Wednesday. Let's see if we stay on team blue. :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

i have mine on saturday i can't wait to tell you all!


----------



## Erinnae

Amz- I am due the 8th as well and I have my gender scan on the 13th too!!! Crazy- Do you have some sort of idea of what it might be???


----------



## Erised

Only a week until my private scan, and a week and a day until the 20 week one! 
I'm planning on asking for them to check the gender again, just to get more confirmation that she's definitely 100% girl.
I'm getting more and more nervous about the 20 week scan though. At first I was just looking forward to it, but now it's getting more real every day and just keeps reminding me that they'll be checking if everything is ok with my little girl. What if it isn't? =/ 

In other news, I'll be going back to England again today and for the first time ever I'm actually looking forward to it. As we were only in Holland for a week and half this time I figured I wouldn't need to bring my doppler and would be fine without it. How wrong I was! I started sleeping on my back again this week, I don't know why but I keep finding myself on my back. Now I'm incredibly worried that it's somehow harmed my little girl, and I don't have the doppler around to listen and just go 'ah, she's fine!'. So that will be the first thing I do tonight, listen to her heartbeat to show me everything is just fine. 

I've tried asking her nicely to start kicking her mummy to bits, but nah ... she's too nice! Still can't feel anything.


----------



## having#4

Had a doctors' appointment yesterday and heard the Bean's heartbeat again. 146per minute with a big kick on the doppler.


----------



## MiissMuffet

2 weeks 1 day 2 weeks 1 day!! come on!!!!  I wonder if time will go faster once we have had these scans!? :D


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, only 2 more sleeps until my scan YAY i can't wait! 
bubs hb is getting easier to find on doppler now and this morning i think i felt first flutters it's all so exciting!


----------



## bigbloomerz

So have tried to make a little banner for March Mummies for signatures, but its still a work in progress, so heres a temporary one for in the meantime for anyone who wants it! :)

https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif


xx


p.s just realised you need a code for it, lol....to make it work take any spaces out

[ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com] [url]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif[/url] [/URL ]


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> So have tried to make a little banner for March Mummies for signatures, but its still a work in progress, so heres a temporary one for in the meantime for anyone who wants it! :)
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> p.s just realised you need a code for it, lol....to make it work take any spaces out
> 
> [ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com] [url]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif[/url] [/URL ]

I can't get it to work :(


----------



## Kel127

I can't get it to work either!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

MiissMuffet said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> So have tried to make a little banner for March Mummies for signatures, but its still a work in progress, so heres a temporary one for in the meantime for anyone who wants it! :)
> 
> https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> p.s just realised you need a code for it, lol....to make it work take any spaces out
> 
> [ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com] [url]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif[/url] [/URL ]
> 
> I can't get it to work :(Click to expand...

Take the space out between these bits...if that makes sense? xx

*[ URL
*] [url]
*[/url] 
*[/IMG][/URL ]


----------



## MiissMuffet

yep doing that and nothing shows up :( given up i think lol


----------



## Erised

The problem is that it doesn't write out the full url, it's shortened it to '9...erf'
Try this:


PHP:

[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9776/mybannerglitterf458a0c6.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Kel127

That one worked!!! Thanks!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Worked perfectly Erised! TY

Only 3 more days till my next u/s! I can't wait!


----------



## surprisemummy

2 weeks today untill 20 week scan, nervous but excited, i still dont know if i can feel the baby move and im 18 weeks :| xx


----------



## surprisemummy

oh thanks for adding me to the list bigbloomers :D xx


----------



## Erised

surprisemummy said:


> 2 weeks today untill 20 week scan, nervous but excited, i still dont know if i can feel the baby move and im 18 weeks :| xx

Don't worry about it hon, people feel things at different times =)
I'm 19 weeks (today! :happydance:) and still haven't felt a thing. As our little one was cuddled up to the placenta on my last scan (about 2 weeks ago) I'm pretty sure that the placenta is simply taking the kicks and that's why I can't feel anything. Little things like that make a big difference.

Eventually we'll get to feel our little ones kick!


----------



## MiissMuffet

surprisemummy said:


> 2 weeks today untill 20 week scan, nervous but excited, i still dont know if i can feel the baby move and im 18 weeks :| xx

omg me too!! 2 weeks today! so excited and scared as well. mostly excited!! :D


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I started really feeling baby moving about 18-19 weeks, but I know of people who don't feel there LO moving until 22 weeks! He usually only moves about in the evening and I mostly feel him in a couple spots. I guess if he is kicking me in other places I'm not feeling it lol.

On a funny note, a friend brought her 3 yo over today and we were telling him that I have a baby in my tummy. To which he responded "nuh-uh there is food in your tummy. that's not where you keep a baby! is it hiding?" When she told him he was in her tummy once he said "no momma, babies dont go in tummies!"


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thanks Erised, im a bit thick when it comes to computer stuff lol , altho i did manage to use my own photograph of a daffodil for the banner, dont ask me how lol xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Teams so Far - 

:blue: - 5
:pink: - 3
:yellow: - 6

Looking forward to next week when im sure there will be a few more to add! :) xx


----------



## Emskins

Thanks for the banner ladies, it looks great, I hope I did it right, guess I will see when I post this! Tried to put a pic up of me and bump but no luck, might have to ask the other half to sort it out for me!

It's almost the weekend...hoorah!

Anybody have any nice plans? Think OH and I are off to Ikea to look at baby furniture as it is the only affordable place to buy it here in Switzerland!

I have my first midwife appointment next week, should be interesting as I am not sure what to expect, hopefully she will sign me up for some prenatal classes in English as I am worried they will fill up quickly as there are a lot of expats here, if it is full I have found an independant place that offers them here as well. I am hoping to meet some nice people in these classes as I don't really know anyone here :-(

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Emskins

LOl, both the banner and the picture worked! Looks like I am a bit more PC savvy than I realised!


----------



## JessiHD

I have to wait until 16th November until I find out what team we're on. I'm pretty sure it is a boy though!


----------



## sophieee18

Hi there. Im Sophie and I am expecting my first child on 17th March! Have my third scan on 6th November so i will let you all know the sex of my beautiful baby! Im only 18, but I don't want people to judge me on my age. I am in a very happy relationship and I feel so lucky to be able to bring up a child with the man I love. 
xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sophieee18 said:


> Hi there. Im Sophie and I am expecting my first child on 17th March! Have my third scan on 6th November so i will let you all know the sex of my beautiful baby! Im only 18, but I don't want people to judge me on my age. I am in a very happy relationship and I feel so lucky to be able to bring up a child with the man I love.
> xxx

Hi!! :D
You are due 1 day b4 me! :) This is my 1st baby aswell.
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

JessiHD said:


> I have to wait until 16th November until I find out what team we're on. I'm pretty sure it is a boy though!

Thats my 1st year wedding anniversary hun! lol Good date :D xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

sophieee18 said:


> Hi there. Im Sophie and I am expecting my first child on 17th March! Have my third scan on 6th November so i will let you all know the sex of my beautiful baby! Im only 18, but I don't want people to judge me on my age. I am in a very happy relationship and I feel so lucky to be able to bring up a child with the man I love.
> xxx

Hey hun welcome to March Mummies :) I have my scan on the 6th of november too :D xx


----------



## JessiHD

bigbloomerz said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> I have to wait until 16th November until I find out what team we're on. I'm pretty sure it is a boy though!
> 
> Thats my 1st year wedding anniversary hun! lol Good date :D xxClick to expand...

That's the day after my 1st year wedding anniversary! :happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol must remember to wish you Happy Anniversary then hun! xx


----------



## xLaurax

I'm back from my gender scan and i'm having a princess!!!! :D So can i be added to pink bumps please xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

xLaurax said:


> I'm back from my gender scan and i'm having a princess!!!! :D So can i be added to pink bumps please xxx

Yay welcome to team :pink: xx


----------



## having#4

OK I am now going to officially join this thread. I've posted a few times before but nothing consistant so now is the time. I really need to be on the same page as other women who are due around the same time! 


16 weeks and 4 days today! Felt baby a few times so far but really excited for when I can feel him all the time! Went to the dr. the other day for checkup and only gained 1lb so far! Woopee!!! So happy as already weigh toooo much! 
We have an untrasound on the 23rd so will find out for sure what we are having then but for now, I am team YELLOW!


----------



## MissTanya

Hello all,
I just found this thread. There's too many pages to read to keep up with everyone, but just wanted to say hi!!!!!

I'm 29yrs and due with my first bubs on the 23rd March and live in Bromley (South East London/Kent) with hubby. How exciting...seems some of you are feeling bubs move!!! Yay :)

Nice to meet you all...I'll be keeping up with this thread from now on!


----------



## Erinnae

I will find out on Tuesday what team I am on. If I had to, Im pretty sure I would put money on boy! Im really excited! I havent felt much movement yet- but My baby boy Corban did do much until 22-23 weeks. Everything is fine and dandy:) Can I be an official member of March mummies??


----------



## Seity

:wave: Hi to all the new folk. Happy to have you here. :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay new pple welcome!! :D x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome new people!


----------



## hivechild

Hello to all the newcomers! :hi:

How is everyone doing? 

I'm feeling wonderful this morning. I got to see my wee monkey at 2 in-depth ultrasounds a week apart with the last one on Thursday so I'm super happy about that. They even confirmed for me that he still has his wee little winky! :mrgreen:

I've been feeling little flutters and kicks for weeks now, but last night I think he was going through a kickboxing routine in there. I'm sure it'll get painful the bigger he gets, but for now, it leaves me on :cloud9: feeling him wriggle around in there.

I even feel good about my ever expanding waistline! I went and caught a sale yesterday and got a new pair of fatty maternity jeans and a lovely top to wear out to dinner tonight. :happydance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Erised, glad you are really feeling him now! My LO seems to have had hiccups earlier this evening. I didn't know hiccups happen this early in pregnancy, but I don't know what else it could have been unless he was keeping his own little drum beat in there! Monday is my ultrasound, hope baby still has the little willy he had earlier!


----------



## mummydee

AMY I am staying on Team YELLOW so can you add me to that please?! My next scan is 25th Nov but we definitely arent finding out the sex xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Scan yesterday was amazing (apart from being left with bruises from her trying to get bubs to move) happy to report i'm on team PINK!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> Scan yesterday was amazing (apart from being left with bruises from her trying to get bubs to move) happy to report i'm on team PINK!!!

yay congrats! :D x


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> AMY I am staying on Team YELLOW so can you add me to that please?! My next scan is 25th Nov but we definitely arent finding out the sex xx

Done :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> Scan yesterday was amazing (apart from being left with bruises from her trying to get bubs to move) happy to report i'm on team PINK!!!

Woo Welcome to team :pink:! xx


----------



## mummydee

bigbloomerz said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> AMY I am staying on Team YELLOW so can you add me to that please?! My next scan is 25th Nov but we definitely arent finding out the sex xx
> 
> Done :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks Amy - am on the wrong day though!! I'm 28th March! Sorry to be a total pain in the buttyhole! :dohh:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Erinnae said:


> I will find out on Tuesday what team I am on. If I had to, Im pretty sure I would put money on boy! Im really excited! I havent felt much movement yet- but My baby boy Corban did do much until 22-23 weeks. Everything is fine and dandy:) Can I be an official member of March mummies??

Welcome to March Mummies! If anyone wants a banner I think the code is on page 70 of this thread xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> AMY I am staying on Team YELLOW so can you add me to that please?! My next scan is 25th Nov but we definitely arent finding out the sex xx
> 
> Done :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Amy - am on the wrong day though!! I'm 28th March! Sorry to be a total pain in the buttyhole! :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol thats fine hun, will do that for you too :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to MissTanya :) xx


----------



## surprisemummy

Erised said:


> surprisemummy said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks today untill 20 week scan, nervous but excited, i still dont know if i can feel the baby move and im 18 weeks :| xx
> 
> Don't worry about it hon, people feel things at different times =)
> I'm 19 weeks (today! :happydance:) and still haven't felt a thing. As our little one was cuddled up to the placenta on my last scan (about 2 weeks ago) I'm pretty sure that the placenta is simply taking the kicks and that's why I can't feel anything. Little things like that make a big difference.
> 
> Eventually we'll get to feel our little ones kick!Click to expand...

Thanks for that comment :D i thought i was the only one who wasnt really feeling much.

on another note, i think i can feel baby now haha, feels like little tickles from inside :) can only really feel it when im sitting down though, when im up and about i dont notice anything. 

Decided that im going to find out the sex of the baby :D i cant hold my water, im far to impatient to wait untill march to find out.:blush:

so after next thursday ill update everyone as to what team im on :D
xx


----------



## surprisemummy

oh i think ill steal the march mummies banner if u dont mind :D


----------



## julchen_79

Wow!! I just noticed a lot of us seem to have their big scan in the upcoming week. Ours will be on Wednesday! 

Good luck to everyone, enjoy seeing the LO and hopefully there is going to be some nice pictures.


----------



## MissTanya

Ohhhhh, how exciting suprisemummy!! You can feel the worm wiggle...yay!!!

I'm 17 weeks and am feeling something...I think! hehehe. I can't be positive it is bubs yet, so looks like I'm gonna have to wait longer to know for sure. Am really looking forward to getting the kicks etc.

Mummydee...go team yellow!!!!!

Have the march mummies popped yet?? My belly still isn't there in the morning, but by evenings after plenty of eating and drinking all day, I am almost convinced I have one. But I know it doesn't count if it dispears by morning. lol.

It's been 4 weeks since my last scan and my next one is in another 4 weeks time. So half way there. I've noticed the last few days the doubt has been starting to creep back in...if I haven't popped a belly yet, how do I know that bubs is growing normally in there??! Argh. Bring on November!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend?


----------



## chanba

hi all, im new here so thought id drop in and say hello :)

im due on 3rd march with my first so all very exciting!

i had a my scan last week but little devil wouldnt open its legs so not sure what team im on yet, but have another scan tomoro as they couldnt take all the mesurements last week so will hopefully find out then!

Cheryl xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi chanba welcome to March Mummies :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team update 

Blue - 5
Pink - 5
Yellow - 8

:) xx


----------



## Erised

I can't believe we still have lovely, soon to be new mummies joining us! There are sooo many of us due in March, wow. Welcome to all the new ladies =)

To those who have just found out they're expecting a princess or prince, congrats!! Hope it will help you all bond with the little one like it did for me. For those who stayed on team yellow, you're stronger than I was. 

As for me, I had a lovely weekend on the Red Dwarf Convention over the weekend. Got to meet everyone of the crew (apart from male Holly) and got signatures, just had tons of fun! Even better was that while we were stuck in traffic on the way over on Friday I felt loads of movement! So so so happy ... continued on Saturday as well. Sunday there was nothing, and nothing yet today either. Grabbed my doppler this morning to find her heartbeat nice and strong, but by the sounds of it the kicks are now at the right top instead of the left bottom where it was last week. My guess is she turned and the placenta is now taking the kicks again for me. Looking forward to feeling her again soon =)

2 Scans this week, private on Wednesday and the 20 week scan on Thursday. It's really close now!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Erised said:


> I can't believe we still have lovely, soon to be new mummies joining us! There are sooo many of us due in March, wow. Welcome to all the new ladies =)
> 
> To those who have just found out they're expecting a princess or prince, congrats!! Hope it will help you all bond with the little one like it did for me. For those who stayed on team yellow, you're stronger than I was.
> 
> As for me, I had a lovely weekend on the Red Dwarf Convention over the weekend. Got to meet everyone of the crew (apart from male Holly) and got signatures, just had tons of fun! Even better was that while we were stuck in traffic on the way over on Friday I felt loads of movement! So so so happy ... continued on Saturday as well. Sunday there was nothing, and nothing yet today either. Grabbed my doppler this morning to find her heartbeat nice and strong, but by the sounds of it the kicks are now at the right top instead of the left bottom where it was last week. My guess is she turned and the placenta is now taking the kicks again for me. Looking forward to feeling her again soon =)
> 
> 2 Scans this week, private on Wednesday and the 20 week scan on Thursday. It's really close now!

Hehe red dwarf is so funny! Yay for feeling baby! and goodluck for your scans! Hopefully they will confirm the gender of baby for you and all is well! :D
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Erised said:


> I can't believe we still have lovely, soon to be new mummies joining us! There are sooo many of us due in March, wow. Welcome to all the new ladies =)
> 
> To those who have just found out they're expecting a princess or prince, congrats!! Hope it will help you all bond with the little one like it did for me. For those who stayed on team yellow, you're stronger than I was.
> 
> As for me, I had a lovely weekend on the Red Dwarf Convention over the weekend. Got to meet everyone of the crew (apart from male Holly) and got signatures, just had tons of fun! Even better was that while we were stuck in traffic on the way over on Friday I felt loads of movement! So so so happy ... continued on Saturday as well. Sunday there was nothing, and nothing yet today either. Grabbed my doppler this morning to find her heartbeat nice and strong, but by the sounds of it the kicks are now at the right top instead of the left bottom where it was last week. My guess is she turned and the placenta is now taking the kicks again for me. Looking forward to feeling her again soon =)
> 
> 2 Scans this week, private on Wednesday and the 20 week scan on Thursday. It's really close now!

Glad you had a fab weekend hun, yay for movements!! Best of Luck with the scans, let us know how they go xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Had my 20 wk scan this morning, measuring 20+2 and baby is measuring at about 13 ounces! She didn't take a length measurement, it took her forever to get the ones she got because Peanut was VERY VERY VERY active this morning. 

And now for the good news, baby was finally cooperative about halfway thru the ultrasound and we are on Team :blue: for sure! Will upload pictures later, but for now I'm gonna take a nap, the little man didn't let me get much sleep last night!


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> Had my 20 wk scan this morning, measuring 20+2 and baby is measuring at about 13 ounces! She didn't take a length measurement, it took her forever to get the ones she got because Peanut was VERY VERY VERY active this morning.
> 
> And now for the good news, baby was finally cooperative about halfway thru the ultrasound and we are on Team :blue: for sure! Will upload pictures later, but for now I'm gonna take a nap, the little man didn't let me get much sleep last night!

Awww Fab news hun, glad it went well :) xx


----------



## Emx

Had my gender scan today - although 16 weeks am fairly confident from scan that we are on team pink!! So my yellow stork for 29th March can be changed to pink please xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww congrats on your pink bump Em!


----------



## Emskins

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out what they are having! Very exciting!


I have my first midwife appointment this evening, not really sure what to expect but I guess I will find out soon enough!

Still have to wait ages it seems for my '20' week scan which will actually be at 22 weeks...want to see baby again!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Emx said:


> Had my gender scan today - although 16 weeks am fairly confident from scan that we are on team pink!! So my yellow stork for 29th March can be changed to pink please xx

Done! :D xx


----------



## MissTanya

All these scans...I'm jealous!!! lol. Lucky you girls!!!

Can you guys help put my mind at ease? I know I'm being silly but I am starting to obsess about my bump (well...the lack of!)

I know everyone shows at different stages and everyones body is different. But I can't help wonder if something is wrong and if Bubs isn't growing as it should?? I am 17weeks, so only three weeks away from the halfway mark, and there is no bubba belly! I'm not extra slim and I'm not overweight (5foot3, 59kg) but apart from bloating at night, there isn't anything there in the morning. I'm not even getting twinges to tell me my tummy is starting to stretch.

I guess mentally it's getting tough. Its been 4 weeks since my last scan and I'm yet to wait another 4 weeks until my next one.

Please tell me I'm being silly. Did any of you guys have to wait ages for your bump? Or is anyone else still waiting too?


----------



## surprisemummy

MissTanya said:


> All these scans...I'm jealous!!! lol. Lucky you girls!!!
> 
> Can you guys help put my mind at ease? I know I'm being silly but I am starting to obsess about my bump (well...the lack of!)
> 
> I know everyone shows at different stages and everyones body is different. But I can't help wonder if something is wrong and if Bubs isn't growing as it should?? I am 17weeks, so only three weeks away from the halfway mark, and there is no bubba belly! I'm not extra slim and I'm not overweight (5foot3, 59kg) but apart from bloating at night, there isn't anything there in the morning. I'm not even getting twinges to tell me my tummy is starting to stretch.
> 
> I guess mentally it's getting tough. Its been 4 weeks since my last scan and I'm yet to wait another 4 weeks until my next one.
> 
> Please tell me I'm being silly. Did any of you guys have to wait ages for your bump? Or is anyone else still waiting too?

im only starting to get a bump now and im almost 19 weeks so i wouldn worry at all, everyone is so different, go check out the bump pics section :D that will put ur mind at rest. sometimes i have a huge bump and im all happy but when i wake up its gone :growlmad: haha i must be mad xx


----------



## MissTanya

Yeah...mine is non existant in the mornings. Plus people talk about how hard their uterus is hard almost to their belly buttons...mine is only hard to my undie line, which is way less than halfway to the belly button.

19 weeks huh. How exciting!! Okay, I guess if I should try to get through the next few weeks and see what happens before I start going into panic mode.

I think I am feeling the little worm in there, but can't be positive.

And I did my first Pregnancy Yoga class last night, which was good...but god I felt so out of place. I was almost the only person who didn't have a huge bump!!!


----------



## Emskins

Check out the thread in 2nd Trimester called 'Messages for ppl just joining 2nd tri ??' Ladies who are just moving to 3rd started it and its really good, there is a pic of a woman who has an itty bitty bump at 26 weeks but her OB/MW are more than happy with her and bump, so I think the thing to do is not over stress as we can't compare ourselves, we shouldn't do it when we are not preggo and not now either as we are all so different.

I am sure your bumps will appear soon!


----------



## amazed

i have just started feeling baby kick.... i have my 20 week scan next week but thinking of not finding out the sex .... Is it ok to use the march banner aswell xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

amazed said:


> i have just started feeling baby kick.... i have my 20 week scan next week but thinking of not finding out the sex .... Is it ok to use the march banner aswell xx

Yep hun anyone welcome to use it :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Just wanted to say....


IM HALFWAY!! 20 WEEKS TODAY! YAY!! 


thats all...

hehe xx


----------



## Emskins

congrats Bigbloomerz, I am almost there as well so I can imagine how excited you are today!! I bet the next 20 are gonna fly by!!


----------



## amazed

What names have u girls picked out.... 

Were thinking for a girl.... Paige Jessica 
and boy.... Blake and something starting with a J for the middle name... (all our kids have a J lol...


----------



## Erinnae

ok so I had my scan yesterday and I am officially on Team :blue: !!!!!
I had a gut feeling but it makes it so much more real when I know for sure who my baby is.

This is my third and I showed really quick- But with my first baby, I remember at Christmas I wanted to show really bad and I was 22 weeks and My friends almost laughed when I said I was showing. So it is ok not to show and it all has to do with where the baby is in your tummy. My daughter was almost inside my organs- but both my sons sit on the outside. 

No worries! Everything is super!

so I am a nerd I thought I could put an icon in the title:)


----------



## Emskins

Congrats of team blue Erinnea!

No names yet Amazed, feeling a bit overwhelmed by the task!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Woo go team :blue: for Erinnae!

Amazed I LOVE the name Paige :) So cute! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team Update -

Blue :blue: - 6

Pink :pink: - 6

Yellow :yellow: - 7


----------



## julchen_79

bigbloomerz said:


> Just wanted to say....
> 
> 
> IM HALFWAY!! 20 WEEKS TODAY! YAY!!
> 
> 
> thats all...
> 
> hehe xx

Ahhh Congrats from me as well :thumbup: What a big milestone. Hasn't it gone fast? I guess it will go even faster now. Amazing!

We have our Anomaly Scan at 2.30pm (it is 7.30am right now), I wonder if I will get any work done until then - soooo excited to see the little one! hopefully confirm gender and get to hear that everything is fine with him. 

Hope everyone is having a great day :flower:


----------



## kelloggs

hello girls

I'm Kelloggs due with my first baby - team yellow - on March 10th. Live with Hubby and two cats in London. 

Next milestone is my 20 week scan which will actually be at 22 weeks on Nov 10th. 

looking forward to chatting with you all xxx:flower:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome kelloggs :) xx


----------



## julchen_79

amazed said:


> What names have u girls picked out....
> 
> Were thinking for a girl.... Paige Jessica
> and boy.... Blake and something starting with a J for the middle name... (all our kids have a J lol...

We picked Samuel (Sam) Kenneth for a boy and Emily Rose for a girl...looks like we are having a boy though.

Welcome to Kelloggs from me as well :flower:


----------



## MissTanya

julchen_79 said:


> amazed said:
> 
> 
> What names have u girls picked out....
> 
> Were thinking for a girl.... Paige Jessica
> and boy.... Blake and something starting with a J for the middle name... (all our kids have a J lol...
> 
> We picked Samuel (Sam) Kenneth for a boy and Emily Rose for a girl...looks like we are having a boy though.
> 
> Welcome to Kelloggs from me as well :flower:Click to expand...

That's my name!!! hehehe.
I'm having an Emily too if it's a girl...an Emily Kate :baby:

I agree...love the name Paige!! It's so sweet.


----------



## Seity

We haven't been able to pick out any names yet. We're having a really tough time of it, so decided to wait until we find out the gender. Only 2 more weeks to wait!

MissTanya - I've got basically no bump too. I just posted my 18 week bump pic in the 2nd tri bump pic thread and you can see I've barely started to get any bigger.


----------



## Erised

Welcome Kelloggs, and congrats on team Blue Erinnae!

We've got a name for our little girl, but I'm not sharing just yet ;)
Had my private scan retry today, we're still on team pink! Hooray =)
Everything is well with our little girl and she's nice and active and kept drink amniotic water (eww!). Still loves cuddling up to the placenta making it near impossible to get a good photo of her, and at the end of the scan decided she'd had enough and covered her face with her hands again like last time. To be honest, I think I actually prefer the pictures from the first scan over this one, but I'm just happy to have gotten to see her again =)

I'll have my anatomy scan tomorrow afternoon, fingers crossed all the little details are fine. I did manage to count 4 fingers and a thumb on one of her little hands today =)
 



Attached Files:







Baby04.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2









Baby08.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Welcome Kellogs and Congrats Erinnae!

Had my Dr. appt today, she said everything looks great, my uterus is right at my belly button, but they haven't gotten the ultrasound report yet from the hospital. 

We are having a nightmare with names. We did come up with one girl name we like (Kaleigh) but have had NO luck with boy names. It seems kinda overwhelming to be honest.


----------



## amazed

Thanks girls i love the names you have chosen.... it has been really hard finding names this time lol... x


----------



## MiissMuffet

midwife today, scan in 1 week, baby kicking me and baby moved up a box in my ticker lol lifes good:happydance:


----------



## horsey_hen

Just got back from scan & we decided to find out what team we are on............. please add another :pink: to March 4th for me please. x


----------



## aflight84

yay congrats chick! another pink bump!!!

has anyone started to think about mat leave and when they want to finish work? I keep getting ask but don't really know what to do


----------



## Emskins

Had my first midwife appointment last night, was quite surprised as I thought at the least she would do a basic medical check on me (blood pressure etc) and maybe get to hear the baby heartbeat but no, there was none!

We just talked about the birth and how long I wanted to stay in the hospital and hospital procedures. Not what I was expcecting but informative non the less and she was really lovely, guess I was just hoping to hear the baby again. :-(

I don't see her again until Dec 17th,I though you saw midwifes regualary? As we mentioned before different ways of doing things in different countries I guess.


----------



## Emskins

Congrats on team pink horsey!

Not sure about anyone else but I am dreaming of Mat leave! Would go now if I could hehehe

Thinking mid-late Jan as I have to take one mont off prior to the due date and then maybe a week of annual leave perhaps but that is not set in stone....

anyone else?


----------



## horsey_hen

We are thinking Maisie at minute......sure name will change hundreds of times again though between now & March. x


----------



## aflight84

i'm due 26th March got to have section so will likely be mid march i was thinking of going off from 1st March if i can hold out that long


----------



## julchen_79

Hey Ladies, we had our anomaly scan yesterday. Everything seems fine. At least the technician did not leave the room screaming...haha....the way it works here (Canada) is a technician does the Ultrasound, taking measurements and pictures etc. then a Radiologist looks at it and sends his findings to your doctor. So a couple of days later you need another appointment. I am seeing my doctor on Friday. But I am positive everything is good. AND he is still a boy :lol:


----------



## horsey_hen

Thanks Emskins, very excited it kind of feels very real now. I think I will be breaking up beginning to mid Feb, would be lovely to leave now though. lol. x


----------



## julchen_79

Emskins said:


> Not sure about anyone else but I am dreaming of Mat leave! Would go now if I could hehehe
> 
> Thinking mid-late Jan as I have to take one mont off prior to the due date and then maybe a week of annual leave perhaps but that is not set in stone....
> 
> anyone else?

I totally agree as well!!! Wouldn't that be nice to be off already. I am hoping to work up to the end or very shortly before for financial reasons. I was given two dates :shrug: one February 27th - the other one March 2nd. So somewhere there I am sure I will have a baby. :rofl:


----------



## Erinnae

ok it is just me or does February sounds SOOO much sooner than March. The holidays are very close and after that we all have like about 8 or so weeks!!! Crazy!!!!


----------



## swazzle

Had our sexing scan today and expecting a little princess on 8th march, sooo excited::D:D

Hazel x


----------



## thechaosismex

Hello march mummies!

Just had my scan... and my lil :pink: mini me is due on 2nd march 

:)

xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Emskins said:


> Congrats on team pink horsey!
> 
> Not sure about anyone else but I am dreaming of Mat leave! Would go now if I could hehehe
> 
> Thinking mid-late Jan as I have to take one mont off prior to the due date and then maybe a week of annual leave perhaps but that is not set in stone....
> 
> anyone else?

As I'll only be getting 9 months mat leave, I'm planning to take off two weeks before my due date.


----------



## Kel127

I don't get any maternity leave at all. So I will be working till the day I go into labor, then I have 3 weeks paid vacation for after he is born. My boss will let me bring him to work for the first couple of months.
Once born, if he is anything like he is now then I'm going to have my hands full. He is so active all the time. He loves to kick my bladder for hours at time. 

We haven't picked out a first name yet. His middle name will be Richard for my DH's father who passed away last year.

Also congrats to all those who found out the sex recently. Seems to be a lot more girls now!!!


----------



## having#4

I'll probably start my maternity leave the end of February and then I"ve got a year off. Not sure on names though. We like Presley for a boy but OH is so non-committal with things (i wonder if he'll be able to give a firm "I DO" when we get married!?!)

Kel that is great that your boss is letting you bring him to work with you!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I almost fell over when I saw "only 9 months" of mat. leave. God why can't the US be reasonable? I get, at the most, 12 weeks, but that is unpaid unless I use my personal, vacation and sick time so I will probably wind up going back after 6 weeks. :(


----------



## mummydee

we've picked Oscar for a boy, but no idea on girlies yet!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Congrats on your pink bumps to

Horsery_hen
swazzle
thechaosisme
:)

xx


----------



## MissTanya

blondeNklutzi said:


> I almost fell over when I saw "only 9 months" of mat. leave. God why can't the US be reasonable? I get, at the most, 12 weeks, but that is unpaid unless I use my personal, vacation and sick time so I will probably wind up going back after 6 weeks. :(

That really sux!! Hubby and I would love to work in the USA...his company is american based so the opportunity is there if we want it, but we are put off that you only get 2 weeks holiday every year!! Ekk! In the UK, we get 27days and I couldn't survive on anything less. Why are benefits in the US soooo minimal??

I don't get much but I am entitled to 6 weeks at 90% full pay, then I can have a total of 12months off getting the government allowance. I am due 23March and will work up to mid or end of Feb. I'm finding it soooo hard to concentrate at work these days!!!


----------



## Emskins

In Switzerland I get 16 weeks, 4 of those have to be taken before baby arrives which is why I will be off from early Feb, maybe Jan if I take some annual leave as well.

I just booked my English antenatal classes for Jan 23/24. Has anyone else booked theirs yet? I only booked mine this early as there are limited classes in English so I just wanted to make sure I had a spot as if I had to do it in Swiss German I would be lost!


----------



## MissTanya

yup! I've signed up to an NCT antenatal course....mine is held throughout January. Like you, I didn't want to miss out so I signed up early.


----------



## zuko1970

Hello!
Wanted to add us to the list - we are expecting our baby in March next year too. Latest estimate is March 15th, but my partner and I have our 20 week scan on October 28th, so it may be shifted a couple of days again lol.
This is our first baby together and we are so excited and thrilled about it. Hardest job so far is chosing a pram!! :dohh: 
Really enjoying this forum so far and think it will be good for us to be able to chat to lots of other folks due same time
No doubt my partner will be dropping in from time to time too!
xx


----------



## Seity

I'm in the US so I've got the same 'benefits' as blondeNklutzi. So, I'll work right up until I go into labor and then take ~8 weeks using my sick time to get paid.

Hi zuko1970 - I was given a March 15 due date as well and my 20 week scan is also on the 28th! This is also our first baby.


----------



## zuko1970

Yay Seity :hugs: so exciting!! lol We will be scan buddy's! My girlfriend and I are so looking forward to this scan! It just makes it all so much more real when you can see the baby so much more formed! I thought our last scan was pretty amazing enough, could see the little shape clearly (although I got whacked for saying looked like the South Park aliens!) so this big scan is even more exciting!

Are you both finding out the sex of the baby? Or are you waiting for the big suprise?
xx


----------



## Seity

We want to find out the sex. Hopefully, the baby cooperates. My last scan was a disappointment for me because I couldn't see the screen. My OH had a great view, but it was at an angle for me, so I could barely make out anything at all. So, I'm really hoping to get a chance to actually see our baby this time.


----------



## RAFMrs

Hi just a quick question, do the NHS do free antenatal classes? I got signed up for the NCT ones but its £170. Wasn't expecting to have to pay...maybe I just presumed they were freebies. Oops


----------



## zuko1970

Thats a real shame you did not get to see so much. Would have thought the nurse would have turned the screen round a wee bit for you!

Will keep my fingers crossed you are able to find out then. My partner has been desperate to find out - she has been nipping my head to find out since the start! lol feels like she has wanted to know since the moment we :sex: haha

I was not so keen but finally gave in today. I would have preferred to wait but her desire to know is much stronger than mine not to, so hey, compromise is everything!

RAFMrs, you should definitely get free antenatal classes. That seems a HUGE amount to pay! I did not even know you could pay! As far as I am aware, the antenatal classes start to run for mums to be about 30 weeks, well in our NHS area anyway. You should ask your health visitor or nurse at your next check up?
x


----------



## MissTanya

Hey RAFMrs, I'm paying for nct course too. Yours is cheaper!!! Mine is £240!!!

The only nhs courses is what my hospital offers. It is only three information sessions throughout the pregnancy...definitely not enough to prepare a first time mum.

I'm looking forward to the nct and hoping it is worth the money. Most people say good things about them.


----------



## RAFMrs

Thanks Tanya, yeah i heard they're good courses but i was shocked at the cost! Looks like mines a bargain tho compared to yours. Maybe you get extra snippets of info that I won't be privvy too ha!

Hmm am thinking of not doing any now..cant decide. x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Zuko- my bf got smacked at our last ultrasound too. When the u/s tech showed us the brain, he said "oh well, at least there is one, I was afraid that baby got mommy's DNA" I was the one who said that the baby looked a little like an alien!

Unfortunately, I'm not sure he will be able to take the 8 weeks he was planning on taking when baby is born. He is putting in his notice at work and since a person is not eligible for leave unless they have worked at a job for at least a year, I don't think he will be able to take as much time off since it is unpaid.


----------



## Emskins

My scan is also on the 28th! My mum and nephews birthday!


----------



## MiissMuffet

6 more days!!! :D


----------



## Seity

There's going to be a lot of posts/updates on the 28th!


----------



## cleopatra

Hi Everyone, I would love to join the group as well. I'm 30 years old and this is my first pregnancy. My due date is the 1st March and we are really excited. So far we are on team yellow - but curiousity is slowly driving me crazy and I might find out (if my OH lets me lol)

I had my 20weeks scan and am over the moon that everything seems in perfect order after a little scare during my NT scan. 

Congratulations to all the other March Mummies! I look forward chatting to you all during the next few months


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi welcome Cleopatra :)
xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hi Cleopatra! I'm due the 1st too. Glad your 20 week went well!


----------



## surprisemummy

not been on 4 a while so ccompletely lost track of whats going on here atm so sorry if this is a little off topic but wanted to share that my 20 weeks scan is on the 22nd :D:D

4 more sleeps :D


----------



## surprisemummy

i have a feeling im on team blue, everyone thinks its a boy not one person has said they think its a girl but well hopefully see on thursday :D:D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome zuko1970 and cleopatra :) Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## hivechild

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome zuko1970 and cleopatra :) Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xx

I did, thank you and hope you did too! 

Despite it being cold, rainy/sleeting/snowy most of the time I had a wonderful weekend and to top it off, I went out with a girlfriend yesterday afternoon to indulge in dessert for lunch: pumpkin lava cake. Mmm! It's sooo good but they only have it on the menu during the fall.

PS: Welcome to all the newcomers and glad to hear things are going well for you all! :hi:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ooooo Pumpkin Lava Cake sounds delicious!! I dont think I have ever actually ate pumpkin...maybe when I was younger but I dont remember the taste. Is it a bit like butternut squash or carrot? xx


----------



## hivechild

bigbloomerz said:


> Ooooo Pumpkin Lava Cake sounds delicious!! I dont think I have ever actually ate pumpkin...maybe when I was younger but I dont remember the taste. Is it a bit like butternut squash or carrot? xx

Pumpkin's like butternut squash, but the cake definitely has a 'carrot cake' type of flavor about it, with spices like cinnamon and nutmeg etc. Then there's the caramel, and the ice cream, and the whipped cream....Utterly decadent!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Oooo I drooling at the thought of it lol xx


----------



## Emskins

mmm miss pumpkin pie!


----------



## fordy

hey guys!! we're on team blue!!! hows everyone doing???


----------



## Emskins

congrats on team blue-very exciting!

I am trying to work but can't concentrate! We also had our nursery furniture delivered today!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wooo go Fordy!! :) :happydance: xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team Update

Pink :pink: - 9
Yellow :yellow: - 8
Blue :blue: - 6

xx


----------



## julchen_79

fordy said:


> hey guys!! we're on team blue!!! hows everyone doing???

Huge Congrats from me as well!!! 

I have been through some rather bad days. After our anomaly scan on wednesday I was anticipating the results from my doctor on Friday, but never once did I think anything would/ could be wrong. Turns out our little guy has a cyst in his brain - which in itself is apparently not a big deal at all. Yet the words cyst and brain don't go well together. 

Those cysts are considered soft markers for Trisomie 18/ 21. The radiologist however said since anything else is perfectly fine (and there are other soft markers such as heart anomalies that speak a lot clearer) and often those cysts are just a part of normal cell growth and will disappear around before week 30. Needless to say I was still freaked out over the weekend. :cry: My doctor called me again yesterday to reassure everything is fine and they hate having to tell people this since in most cases it worries people for no reason - but it is their guidelines. :growlmad: Bottom line is the fact that my triple test came back with a well below average risk makes it very unlikely that anything is wrong. Sigh....I am just calming down now. Kinda emotionally exhausted.


----------



## bigbloomerz

julchen_79 said:


> fordy said:
> 
> 
> hey guys!! we're on team blue!!! hows everyone doing???
> 
> Huge Congrats from me as well!!!
> 
> I have been through some rather bad days. After our anomaly scan on wednesday I was anticipating the results from my doctor on Friday, but never once did I think anything would/ could be wrong. Turns out our little guy has a cyst in his brain - which in itself is apparently not a big deal at all. Yet the words cyst and brain don't go well together.
> 
> Those cysts are considered soft markers for Trisomie 18/ 21. The radiologist however said since anything else is perfectly fine (and there are other soft markers such as heart anomalies that speak a lot clearer) and often those cysts are just a part of normal cell growth and will disappear around before week 30. Needless to say I was still freaked out over the weekend. :cry: My doctor called me again yesterday to reassure everything is fine and they hate having to tell people this since in most cases it worries people for no reason - but it is their guidelines. :growlmad: Bottom line is the fact that my triple test came back with a well below average risk makes it very unlikely that anything is wrong. Sigh....I am just calming down now. Kinda emotionally exhausted.Click to expand...


Awwww hun, hope everything is ok with baby and you arent too stressed, that must be horrible for you :hugs:

Try and stay positive and think happy thoughts xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Julchen, I'm sorry to hear that. In the other cases where I have heard about this, usuallly nothing is wrong at all. I hope that's just the case with you and your LO!

Things are...ok here. OH is job hunting, and we are hoping against hope that he gets the job he applied for at Sprint since they have excellent benefits and he will be allowed to insure me even though we aren't married. So Fingers XD that he gets it. Actually, fingers, toes, arms, legs, eyes and teeth crossed. We need him to find work soon!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Aww Julchen, I'm sorry to hear that. In the other cases where I have heard about this, usuallly nothing is wrong at all. I hope that's just the case with you and your LO!
> 
> Things are...ok here. OH is job hunting, and we are hoping against hope that he gets the job he applied for at Sprint since they have excellent benefits and he will be allowed to insure me even though we aren't married. So Fingers XD that he gets it. Actually, fingers, toes, arms, legs, eyes and teeth crossed. We need him to find work soon!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!!! Do you know when you will know?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

No, the hiring manager was off for the weekend, just got back into the office yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping he will hear something within the next couple days. The other thing is that he is ridiculously over-qualified for the job (they want at least 1 yr. retail experience, he has 10 years, and two of that was management) and I feel like if they tell him no it will really crush him. He is counting on this, and I don't want him to get depressed or something if he doesn't get it.


----------



## hivechild

Julchen, sorry to hear about all the stress you've been under. :hugs: It's good news that the doctor has gone out of his way to reassure you that everything will be ok.

blondeNklutzi, all of the best for your OH! I hope he gets the job and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, too!


----------



## bobbybrewster

Hi everyone! I'm due March 18th. I'm 29 and live up in Leeds with my husband and a few furries but no children yet, this will be our first. Just found out that it's a little boy in there which i'm thrilled about.

Congratulations everyone and I hope the next few months go easy on us all x


----------



## JessiHD

I've just realised my 20 week scan is after 22 weeks! Anyone else got this situation?


----------



## Emskins

Julchen, I hope everything works out for you and little one, it sounds like your doctor is very positive which is great. Try not to worry but easier said than done I am sure.

blondeNklutzi, I hope your man gets the job! 

I understand what that is like to be unsure of work, we moved from Western Canada to Switzerland as my OH got a 6 month work contract here, then it was renewed for 3 months and we weren't sure what was going to happen as it would run when I would be 8 months pregnant and unable to fly back home, plus the nightmare of moving country that late in pregnancy and no work, but the good news is his contract was extended another year so no moving for us for a while. Makes me sad at the same time as I miss home, family and friends especially now...

Good thoughts going out to you all!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi, keep us updated. We are keeping our fingers crossed for your OH to get the job!!


----------



## hivechild

JessiHD said:


> I've just realised my 20 week scan is after 22 weeks! Anyone else got this situation?

I haven't but I don't know how you could stand the waiting! I had mine at 18+1 and I was impatient enough for that to come about. I hope the next few weeks fly by for you, though!


----------



## Erinnae

I am sorry to hear about your alarming finds on your test- I hate that they have to tell us those things when they arent really a threat at all. With my son, Corban, they said his head was 3 days small and sent me to a specialist!!! I was freaked out and researching only to almost be laughed at when I went to the specialist. They wondered whjy in the world they sent me to a specialist with that little of discrepancy (sp?)


So frustrating!! BUt IM sure everything is just fine and your baby and healthy! My family will pray for your baby and your peace of mind!!


----------



## nat&muffin

Hello, I'm expecting my first too, due on 9th March, so excited and scared! I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, I really hope baby's healthy! Good luck to everyone else too :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

bobbybrewster said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due March 18th. I'm 29 and live up in Leeds with my husband and a few furries but no children yet, this will be our first. Just found out that it's a little boy in there which i'm thrilled about.
> 
> Congratulations everyone and I hope the next few months go easy on us all x

Hi! I'm due the 18th too :) x


----------



## bigbloomerz

JessiHD said:


> I've just realised my 20 week scan is after 22 weeks! Anyone else got this situation?

Yep mine is at 23 weeks! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to bobbybrewster and nat&muffin, hope your scan goes well today nat&muffin :) xx


----------



## julchen_79

Erinnae said:


> I am sorry to hear about your alarming finds on your test- I hate that they have to tell us those things when they arent really a threat at all. With my son, Corban, they said his head was 3 days small and sent me to a specialist!!! I was freaked out and researching only to almost be laughed at when I went to the specialist. They wondered whjy in the world they sent me to a specialist with that little of discrepancy (sp?)
> 
> 
> So frustrating!! BUt IM sure everything is just fine and your baby and healthy! My family will pray for your baby and your peace of mind!!

Thank you so much for your kind words! I think the only real problem here is to keep my peace of mind. :wacko:

Even though everyone always advises to stay of google, I googled my heart out only to find reassuring news - in my opinion anyways. There is not even proof that such cysts are related to Down Syndrom. There is however a higher association with Trisomie 18 which is a severe condition and would have been surely detected with other markers, such as clenched hands. Our babys hands were wide open and he even waved to us. So after all with my great Triple Test results the risk of having a "abnormal" baby is really such as high as everyone elses. I also have read that some countries policies is to not even tell people about these cysts unless they find any other soft markers. Overall I am getting back to my relaxed attitude and enjoy the strong movements of our - I am sure - healthy baby boy! :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

Hello and welcome to bobbybrewster and nat&muffin! :hi: Good luck with your scan nat, let us know how it goes!


----------



## mummydee

hi and welcome to the newbies! my 20-week scan is at 22 weeks too! :)


----------



## kelly342000

hi,
i am new here, due our first on march 6th and have been told is probably a girl!


----------



## nat&muffin

Thanks so much for the welcomes :) We had the scan, she said everything looked great and we're having a little boy! We've never had a boy in our family before, I even bought lots of girl clothes which will now be going back! though it gave us an excuse to hit the shops and buy some boy clothes! Good luck to anyone else having their scan soon!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Congrats Nat :) Team :blue: for you! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

kelly342000 said:


> hi,
> i am new here, due our first on march 6th and have been told is probably a girl!

Welcome to March Mummies! :) I have added you to the list on page 1, would you like your team being put as :pink: or would you like to wait til you know for sure? xx


----------



## JessiHD

Heard babbit's heartbeat yesterday! Like a tiny bird. :)


----------



## kelly342000

bigbloomerz said:


> kelly342000 said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> i am new here, due our first on march 6th and have been told is probably a girl!
> 
> Welcome to March Mummies! :) I have added you to the list on page 1, would you like your team being put as :pink: or would you like to wait til you know for sure? xxClick to expand...

thanks! we wont know for sure until baby arrives or we pay for a gender scan.


----------



## JessiHD

bigbloomerz said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> I've just realised my 20 week scan is after 22 weeks! Anyone else got this situation?
> 
> Yep mine is at 23 weeks! xxClick to expand...

Blimey, they're cutting it fine!


----------



## trashit

i'm due March 4th too!! and i'm on team blue, my names Ella :) xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

My scan is in 2 hours!!!! Will let you know which team i'm on when i get back :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Back from Scan!!!!
It was awesome everything is perfect- have to go back at about 32 weeks because my placenta is JUST on my cervix but she said that will probably move, but yay I get to see baby again before the birth! The worst case scenario is c-section but that's ok because atleast baby is absolutely fine.
And am on team...... PINK :D :happydance:

Here's some pics of my wee girl

Cuddling up- She has her Daddy's nose
https://i37.tinypic.com/2dqnabk.jpg

Playing with the cord
https://i33.tinypic.com/jt8ojt.jpg


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Muffet, she's so precious!


----------



## Emskins

awww, congrats MiissMuffet! Awesome pictures


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awwww Miss Muffet she is gorgeous! Welcome to Team :pink: :D xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

trashit said:


> i'm due March 4th too!! and i'm on team blue, my names Ella :) xx


Welcome Ella to MArch Mummies! :) have added you to the list with your blue stork :D xx


----------



## Emskins

Has anyone had any luck with finding a winter jacket that will hopefully fit them over winter? I haven't had much luck finding an actual maternity jacket (I have seen 2 that are hideous and pricey and I am not even sure there is that much more room that a regualr jacket) so I have been trying on regular jackets but in a size or 2 bigger which might work. Either solution looks really unflattering right now but I am sure by Dec when its well cold I won't care too much.

Anyone have any experience in this area or solutions?


----------



## julchen_79

MiissMuffet said:


> Back from Scan!!!!
> It was awesome everything is perfect- have to go back at about 32 weeks because my placenta is JUST on my cervix but she said that will probably move, but yay I get to see baby again before the birth! The worst case scenario is c-section but that's ok because atleast baby is absolutely fine.
> And am on team...... PINK :D :happydance:
> 
> Here's some pics of my wee girl
> 
> Cuddling up- She has her Daddy's nose
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2dqnabk.jpg
> 
> Playing with the cord
> https://i33.tinypic.com/jt8ojt.jpg

Congrats on your beautiful girl :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thankyou we are stoked :)
x


----------



## Erinnae

ooh i found a great coat at target yesterday- It is a black Pea Coat. SOOO Cute and only 40.00!!!! I love it and it will fit the whole time.


----------



## surprisemummy

julchen your pics are fab :) i really really want a 4d scan now, i want to see what my baby looks like!

Oh and i found out yesterday im on team blue!!! :D:D xx


----------



## surprisemummy

Emskins said:


> Has anyone had any luck with finding a winter jacket that will hopefully fit them over winter? I haven't had much luck finding an actual maternity jacket (I have seen 2 that are hideous and pricey and I am not even sure there is that much more room that a regualr jacket) so I have been trying on regular jackets but in a size or 2 bigger which might work. Either solution looks really unflattering right now but I am sure by Dec when its well cold I won't care too much.
> 
> Anyone have any experience in this area or solutions?

im having the exact same problem! i cant see anything that i can imagine fitting me come next march! XX


----------



## julchen_79

surprisemummy said:


> julchen your pics are fab :) i really really want a 4d scan now, i want to see what my baby looks like!
> 
> Oh and i found out yesterday im on team blue!!! :D:D xx

I think you were referring to MiissMuffets pictures - but I agree they are great!! 

Can't wait for our 4D scan...but we are in for a long one....Decemeber 12th is the big day. 

@everyone: Have a fabulous weekend :flower:


----------



## julchen_79

surprisemummy said:


> Oh and i found out yesterday im on team blue!!! :D:D xx

Congrats on your blue bump!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I've been moved from 1st April to 28th March :) and its a girl xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

julchen_79 said:


> surprisemummy said:
> 
> 
> julchen your pics are fab :) i really really want a 4d scan now, i want to see what my baby looks like!
> 
> Oh and i found out yesterday im on team blue!!! :D:D xx
> 
> I think you were referring to MiissMuffets pictures - but I agree they are great!!
> 
> Can't wait for our 4D scan...but we are in for a long one....Decemeber 12th is the big day.
> 
> @everyone: Have a fabulous weekend :flower:Click to expand...

lol thanks guys :)
woke up this morning and had to think was yesterday real or not. still cannot believe we are having a little girl and i cant stop looking at the piccies :)


----------



## mummydee

Matalan have got some nice winter coats in at the minute that have buttons across the chest but not the stomach if you get what I mean... so there should be space for a bump!


----------



## hivechild

Emskins said:


> Has anyone had any luck with finding a winter jacket that will hopefully fit them over winter? I haven't had much luck finding an actual maternity jacket (I have seen 2 that are hideous and pricey and I am not even sure there is that much more room that a regualr jacket) so I have been trying on regular jackets but in a size or 2 bigger which might work. Either solution looks really unflattering right now but I am sure by Dec when its well cold I won't care too much.
> 
> Anyone have any experience in this area or solutions?

I'm planning to just hibernate indoors. :mrgreen:


----------



## boonies86

HELLLLOOOO..... i never knew this thread existed!!!!! please add me for the 22nd march!!!!! i cant wait soooooooo excited!


----------



## greenlady

Hello, I've only just discovered this thread, after wondering for ages where the March 2010 one was in 2nd tri! :shrug:

I'm due right at the end, 31st March (so could well end up being an April baby). We're planning on stying on team yellow. 
:thumbup:


----------



## mandylou

greenlady said:


> Hello, I've only just discovered this thread, after wondering for ages where the March 2010 one was in 2nd tri! :shrug:

me too! lol please add me for the 28th march! :)


----------



## annawrigley

hey could you add me please :) due march 14th with a little boy :blue: xx


----------



## bear74

Hi
I'm due 19th March!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hello Lovely Peeps! How was your weekends? Mine was rather hectic, didnt stop!

Welcome to our new members -

kerrie-x
boonies86
greenlady
mandylou
annawrigley
bear74

Best of Luck with your Pregnancys :) xx


We now have 122 Members! :D :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Welcome to aaallll the new March mummies! Can't believe how many ladies we have on the forum signed up to this thread, all expecting gorgeous children in March next year =)

Had a lovely Saturday (spend with DH) and a boring Sunday due to him working all day. 
I get to see my little girly again today though, 20 week scan (again, yes) ... makes sure all of yesterday has been forgotten about in seconds! Less than an hour now, don't know why I'm so excited. I know our little girl is fine, I know she's a girl and I know I won't get good photos due to...

1. Being larger
2. Her cuddling the placenta making the pictures not too clear 

Still, it will be nice to get the extra re-assurance that she's fine. Would like her to start being slightly less nice and start kicking her mummy more and harder though (am I going to regret saying that?)


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay 4 your scan erised goodluck!! :) xx


----------



## mummydee

omg I am SO gagging to find out turnips gender.... I was never fussed with DD but now I cant get it out of my head... I might have to have a serious chat with DH tonight about coming off team yellow!!!


----------



## mummydee

p.s - welcome to all the fabulous newbies! march mums rock!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Dee I thought you were determined to stay on Team Yellow?! Ooo Good luck with the Chat later then, of course it might be handy for you to know either way, as to wether you can pass on DD's Clothes or not. 

(trying to think of good enough excuses for you hehe)


Erised, Woo another scan for you, let us know how it goes :) Only 11 days till mine now...not that im counting or anything  xx


----------



## bear74

bigbloomerz said:


> Hello Lovely Peeps! How was your weekends? Mine was rather hectic, didnt stop!
> 
> Welcome to our new members -
> 
> kerrie-x
> boonies86
> greenlady
> mandylou
> annawrigley
> bear74
> 
> Best of Luck with your Pregnancys :) xx
> 
> 
> We now have 122 Members! :D :happydance:

Thank You!!
has anyone else had to wait until 22 weeks for their scan? I have no patience, its driving me crazy...I do want to know if its a boy or girl too!!


----------



## bear74

blondeNklutzi said:


> I almost fell over when I saw "only 9 months" of mat. leave. God why can't the US be reasonable? I get, at the most, 12 weeks, but that is unpaid unless I use my personal, vacation and sick time so I will probably wind up going back after 6 weeks. :(

I've heard about the US maternity leave, its terrible. We're very lucky in the UK...I get 6 weeks at 9/10 pay and then a further 30 weeks at half pay so it's pretty good!


----------



## mummydee

bigbloomerz said:


> Dee I thought you were determined to stay on Team Yellow?! Ooo Good luck with the Chat later then, of course it might be handy for you to know either way, as to wether you can pass on DD's Clothes or not.
> 
> (trying to think of good enough excuses for you hehe)
> 
> 
> Erised, Woo another scan for you, let us know how it goes :) Only 11 days till mine now...not that im counting or anything  xx

honey I totally was and then something this morning (I dreamt I had a girl last night despite loads of boy vibes) made me think I MUST find out! Am hoping to persuade DH... particularly as we have to have growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks too so it will be all the more tempting!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So, it looks like OH didn't get the job we were originally wanting him to get. :( 
He does have a second interview at Best Buy later this week, hopefully that goes well. I think I have decided that while I will go back to work after my mat. leave, it won't be for the same company. We will be ok until he gets a job, we have all his vacation time coming on his last check, so that will be a big one, and by the end of the month, we will be getting his profit sharing account. I just don't know if we would be ok if he is out of a job for long.....


----------



## bigbloomerz

bear74 said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Peeps! How was your weekends? Mine was rather hectic, didnt stop!
> 
> Welcome to our new members -
> 
> kerrie-x
> boonies86
> greenlady
> mandylou
> annawrigley
> bear74
> 
> Best of Luck with your Pregnancys :) xx
> 
> 
> We now have 122 Members! :D :happydance:
> 
> Thank You!!
> has anyone else had to wait until 22 weeks for their scan? I have no patience, its driving me crazy...I do want to know if its a boy or girl too!!Click to expand...

Mine is at 23 weeks hun! Got ants in my pants waiting! Only have to wait until 6th of November tho :) so not much longer. xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> So, it looks like OH didn't get the job we were originally wanting him to get. :(
> He does have a second interview at Best Buy later this week, hopefully that goes well. I think I have decided that while I will go back to work after my mat. leave, it won't be for the same company. We will be ok until he gets a job, we have all his vacation time coming on his last check, so that will be a big one, and by the end of the month, we will be getting his profit sharing account. I just don't know if we would be ok if he is out of a job for long.....

Awww hun, sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope he finds something soon, We live on one wage and it is hard at times, but we manage, just! you will be ok im sure, try and stay positive and think happy thoughts :) You have a lovely OH and a Gorgeous Baby on the way xx


----------



## Erised

blondeNklutzi, I hope the interview at Best Buy goes better than the first one did. Try not to worry too much, things have a way of working themselves out :hugs:

Had my scan today, once again very very different from what I received in England. I love the differences in medical care, I know it's not a good thing but it's nice to experience everything twice and be able to notice the difference. That said, I think my NHS experience in England is just a bad one as I've heard plenty of ladies getting a proper scan at 20 weeks rather than an 8 minutes in and out without being told a darn thing job. 

Our little girl is still a girl, that's 3 scans that told us so now - so pretty certain we won't have a surprise at birth! =D 
There was a massive screen up on the wall so DH & I could easily see everything the sonographer was looking at. She explained what she was going to do before she started, then talked us through -everything-. She told us how our little girl is laying (on my right side, laying on her right side) and gave us the whole walk-through. We got to see arms, legs, every part of her brain, the lens in her eye etc ... it was fantastic! All together it took just over half an hour (that's the scan, not the whole appointment which was even longer) and we got the all clear on everything apart from the heart. She wasn't satisfied with the image she could get on it and while she believes it's just fine she wants to send me to a gynaecologist who will have better scanning machines just to get a clear image and get that written down as a definite 'clear' as well. Have to try and make an appointment tomorrow for either this week or start of next. 

So by the look of things we'll be having a healthy little girl in March. She's still cuddling up to the placenta (which apparently is a very nice distance away from the cervix?) and still covers her face up with her hands. She had her legs crossed just to make it nice and easy to see what gender she was, a real lady! Her bladder was full and working, same for her stomach and the kidneys. She's growing just fine, right on the average dot on most things. She has slightly long femurs which measure approx. a week ahead - lets hope for a nice tall girl! =)

So all is well, and I'm over the moon at having seen our little girl again. We'll have another scan soon and then we'll have to wait until the private 3D one which still needs booking. Probably end of November or start of December, can't believe how close everything is getting already. I'm still stuck at the 'I'm 19 weeks pregnant' phase, nearly 22 now though!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Erised said:


> blondeNklutzi, I hope the interview at Best Buy goes better than the first one did. Try not to worry too much, things have a way of working themselves out :hugs:
> 
> Had my scan today, once again very very different from what I received in England. I love the differences in medical care, I know it's not a good thing but it's nice to experience everything twice and be able to notice the difference. That said, I think my NHS experience in England is just a bad one as I've heard plenty of ladies getting a proper scan at 20 weeks rather than an 8 minutes in and out without being told a darn thing job.
> 
> Our little girl is still a girl, that's 3 scans that told us so now - so pretty certain we won't have a surprise at birth! =D
> There was a massive screen up on the wall so DH & I could easily see everything the sonographer was looking at. She explained what she was going to do before she started, then talked us through -everything-. She told us how our little girl is laying (on my right side, laying on her right side) and gave us the whole walk-through. We got to see arms, legs, every part of her brain, the lens in her eye etc ... it was fantastic! All together it took just over half an hour (that's the scan, not the whole appointment which was even longer) and we got the all clear on everything apart from the heart. She wasn't satisfied with the image she could get on it and while she believes it's just fine she wants to send me to a gynaecologist who will have better scanning machines just to get a clear image and get that written down as a definite 'clear' as well. Have to try and make an appointment tomorrow for either this week or start of next.
> 
> So by the look of things we'll be having a healthy little girl in March. She's still cuddling up to the placenta (which apparently is a very nice distance away from the cervix?) and still covers her face up with her hands. She had her legs crossed just to make it nice and easy to see what gender she was, a real lady! Her bladder was full and working, same for her stomach and the kidneys. She's growing just fine, right on the average dot on most things. She has slightly long femurs which measure approx. a week ahead - lets hope for a nice tall girl! =)
> 
> So all is well, and I'm over the moon at having seen our little girl again. We'll have another scan soon and then we'll have to wait until the private 3D one which still needs booking. Probably end of November or start of December, can't believe how close everything is getting already. I'm still stuck at the 'I'm 19 weeks pregnant' phase, nearly 22 now though!

Congrats! That sounds exactly like my scan- the walk through of everything, the big screen on the wall. cuddling up to the placenta, baby girl, hehe. Although placenta abit too close to cervix- covering infact - yay :( but not by much so should move- will see at about 36 weeks. It's so awesome when you get what you want out of these scans- sometimes the sonographers dont seem to understand we have waited so long for these and many of us count down the days, so its lucky we have had good ones!
:)
x


----------



## surprisemummy

would i be able to get a little blue storky next to my name please:blush: im very excited about being on team blue :D xx


----------



## surprisemummy

just wondering how many can feel there LO kick ? i think mine has started kicking :) its quite light and only happens every so often but i dont know for sure. prob just gas lolol xx


----------



## Mendy

Hello everyone! I'm due March 30, 2010 and I'm on team PINK! Just found out a few days ago! So excited and can't wait to meet my baby girl! :D


----------



## MiissMuffet

surprisemummy said:


> just wondering how many can feel there LO kick ? i think mine has started kicking :) its quite light and only happens every so often but i dont know for sure. prob just gas lolol xx

Yip i felt flutters at 15w5d and kicks at 17w6d. she is getting stronger now :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I started feeling flutters at around 16 weeks-ish? Weren't really flutters, more like bubbles popping in my tum. Now they are proper kicks and rolls, and he does plenty of moving about!


----------



## thechaosismex

I'm getting full on kicks :D eeek

x


----------



## bigbloomerz

surprisemummy - I have added a little storky for you :)

Welcome to Mendy and her Pink Bump :) xx


----------



## Jadey121

Can you add me please im due 22nd March and im expecting another boy!!! yayy!


----------



## chellelou21

Hello everyone! Can you add me please, I'm due 27th march, x


----------



## julchen_79

Welcome Mendy! And congrats on your blue bump surprisemommy! :flower:

Awwww...I envy everyone of you who had a nice scan. My two were the complete opposite. Each time I would lay there and no words spoken until I started asking nervous questions. One tech said "well I am just doing my job I did not know I was supposed to entertain" - she at least gave us 3 minute tour at the very end. While the other one when asked if everything was where it was supposed to be just said "looks like it, but just because it is there does not mean it works. we can only see the structures" - ummm pardon me?!? I was just shocked...especially given the fact that later it turned out our little one has a small cyst in his brain and the doctors scared the hell out of us. 
Meanwhile after much research I have found that there is no proven connection to Down Syndrom (which we were told there was) but a possible slight one to Trisomie 18, which however could be excluded in our case because open hands view was detected (apparently in this severe disorder the tiny hands are typically clenched). Overall the recommendation in wide parts of the world is to not even mention the finding of a single soft marker. 

Sorry for the rant, but I am still upset at my doctor and radiologist for scaring the living hell out of us but saying in the same sentence no reason to worry. :growlmad:


----------



## surprisemummy

Thanks bigbloomers :)

ooh im confident there definate kicks now after hearing about everyone elses, just wasnt sure as my friend didnt feel them till 25 weeks. really need to stop comparing my pregnancy to hers lol.

Julchen sorry to hear about your scans! I cant beleive they would worry you like that and you have had to find out about the links to down syndrome etc on your own! Hope everythings fine though :) xx


----------



## hivechild

Welcome to all the newcomers recently! :hi:

So if I remember correctly, don't we have a few March mummies with their scans booked for tomorrow? How excited are you? Are you planning/hoping to find out the sex? Fingers crossed that everything goes well!


----------



## digs

Can you add me to 10th of March please!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hello i am due march 2!!! Late winter boy/ early spring boy?


----------



## gemini xo

Due 17th of March here! I'll let you all know what team I'm on as I find out tomorrow :D


----------



## buttons27

Hey. 

I'm due 23rd of march. Hopefully get to find out the sex this friday. Can't Wait!!


----------



## JessiHD

julchen_79 said:


> Welcome Mendy! And congrats on your blue bump surprisemommy! :flower:
> 
> Awwww...I envy everyone of you who had a nice scan. My two were the complete opposite. Each time I would lay there and no words spoken until I started asking nervous questions. One tech said "well I am just doing my job I did not know I was supposed to entertain" - she at least gave us 3 minute tour at the very end. While the other one when asked if everything was where it was supposed to be just said "looks like it, but just because it is there does not mean it works. we can only see the structures" - ummm pardon me?!? I was just shocked...especially given the fact that later it turned out our little one has a small cyst in his brain and the doctors scared the hell out of us.
> Meanwhile after much research I have found that there is no proven connection to Down Syndrom (which we were told there was) but a possible slight one to Trisomie 18, which however could be excluded in our case because open hands view was detected (apparently in this severe disorder the tiny hands are typically clenched). Overall the recommendation in wide parts of the world is to not even mention the finding of a single soft marker.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I am still upset at my doctor and radiologist for scaring the living hell out of us but saying in the same sentence no reason to worry. :growlmad:

How awful! I think you need to complain, and I'm talking as someone who works for the NHS. What hospital are you based at? I think you need to get in contact with PALS: https://www.pals.nhs.uk/cmsContentView.aspx?Itemid=944

Big big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## julchen_79

JessiHD said:


> How awful! I think you need to complain, and I'm talking as someone who works for the NHS. What hospital are you based at? I think you need to get in contact with PALS: https://www.pals.nhs.uk/cmsContentView.aspx?Itemid=944
> 
> Big big hugs!:hugs:

Thanks for the link. I am in Canada though...I will tell my doctor straight out what I think - now - as I was too shocked the last time. As for the consultant I went to, I will have to have another scan with them at 28 weeks to check on placenta...I was thinking about planting some articles in their waiting room about this whole issue :rofl:


----------



## maajka

Hi!
I'm due 5th of March :)
Yesterday we saw our little baby BOY!!
Hugs to all mumies! xxxx


----------



## julchen_79

maajka said:


> Hi!
> I'm due 5th of March :)
> Yesterday we saw our little baby BOY!!
> Hugs to all mumies! xxxx

Awww congrats!!! And welcome of course :flower:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to

gemini xo
digs
DueMarch2nd
bumpy..x
maajka

:) Best of luck with your pregnancys xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team Update - 

Team Blue :blue: - 13
Team Pink :pink: - 13
Team Yellow :yellow: - 7

xx


----------



## mandylou

gemini xo
digs
DueMarch2nd
bumpy..x
maajka

welcome! :)


----------



## Emskins

Wow, it has been busy here over the last few days! Welcome everybody!

I have my scan today...whoot whoot! Nervous and excited, I am really looking forward to seeing our baby again, we have decided to stay on team yellow although secretly I think we would both like to know!! But we have made the decision and are sticking to it, unless our doctor slips up or something.

My best friend from the UK came to visit me for a few days and brought me loads of super cute baby stuff from M & S which was really awesome, starting to build a small collection of stuff now!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Good luck hun! let us know how you get on today :) xx


----------



## Emskins

Thanks bloomerz, and best of luck to the other ladies who are having their scans today, I know there are a few of us!


----------



## MiissMuffet

goodluck ! :)


----------



## surprisemummy

good luck to all with those scans today :D update wiv piccies and the sex :D xx


----------



## Lou78

Hi, I'm Lou, 30 yrs old, expecting 1st on March 22nd :) Had scan at 17 wks and seemed to suggest a pink one, but will have another scan in 2 and a half weeks so should be more sure.


----------



## Emskins

I am back from my scan! Wow-amazing! I am on a high! 

Doctor said everything looks great, we are over the moon. I have to go back in 2 weeks though as my doctor wants to look at the heart again although she said it looked fine, I think she is just being extra thorough in the typical Swiss fashion! The baby is also sitting in a breach position which made looking at stuff a bit tricky, it explains why all my kicks are really low down, one less thing to worry about now!

I did't get any pics which is a shame but I think this is quite typical here in Switzerland, I will ask her for some in 2 weeks time when I go again. All in all my doctor is really happy with the babys progress and everything looks as it should. 

We also managed to stay on team yellow although now I am dying to know even more if it is a boy or a girl!

Now I have to go back to work and concentrate somehow.....


----------



## julchen_79

Emskins said:


> I am back from my scan! Wow-amazing! I am on a high!
> 
> Doctor said everything looks great, we are over the moon. I have to go back in 2 weeks though as my doctor wants to look at the heart again although she said it looked fine, I think she is just being extra thorough in the typical Swiss fashion! The baby is also sitting in a breach position which made looking at stuff a bit tricky, it explains why all my kicks are really low down, one less thing to worry about now!
> 
> I did't get any pics which is a shame but I think this is quite typical here in Switzerland, I will ask her for some in 2 weeks time when I go again. All in all my doctor is really happy with the babys progress and everything looks as it should.
> 
> We also managed to stay on team yellow although now I am dying to know even more if it is a boy or a girl!
> 
> Now I have to go back to work and concentrate somehow.....


Congrats Emskins!!! So happy to hear your scan went well. Thank you for updating us!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Emskins said:


> I am back from my scan! Wow-amazing! I am on a high!
> 
> Doctor said everything looks great, we are over the moon. I have to go back in 2 weeks though as my doctor wants to look at the heart again although she said it looked fine, I think she is just being extra thorough in the typical Swiss fashion! The baby is also sitting in a breach position which made looking at stuff a bit tricky, it explains why all my kicks are really low down, one less thing to worry about now!
> 
> I did't get any pics which is a shame but I think this is quite typical here in Switzerland, I will ask her for some in 2 weeks time when I go again. All in all my doctor is really happy with the babys progress and everything looks as it should.
> 
> We also managed to stay on team yellow although now I am dying to know even more if it is a boy or a girl!
> 
> Now I have to go back to work and concentrate somehow.....


Yay :happydance: So pleased it went well hun, and you get to see baby again in 2 weeks, bonus! 

Glad they are keeping and eye on you and double checking things, wish the doctors over here were that good! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Lou78 :) xx


----------



## Seity

Back from my scan and everything is perfect with our little  BOY! 
I'm on team Blue!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yay Seity!! :happydance: xx


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats Seity!!! :happydance:


----------



## Emskins

Congrats Seity! Lovely news!


----------



## surprisemummy

Seity said:


> Back from my scan and everything is perfect with our little  BOY!
> I'm on team Blue!

congrats on team blue :D xx


----------



## Jadey121

Seity said:


> Back from my scan and everything is perfect with our little  BOY!
> I'm on team Blue!

Congrats on your blue bump :happydance:


----------



## hivechild

Glad everything looked good on the scan Emskins and congrats on your resolve to not find out. I don't think I could have resisted the temptation if we were trying to stay on team yellow!

Congrats to you too, Seity on your lil fella!


----------



## MiissMuffet

yay 4 blue!!! :)


----------



## mummy_em

hi ya ladies im new on here im emma and due on the 31st hope every one is well xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome over to March Mummies Emma :) xx


----------



## gemini xo

Team blue for me! Had my 20 wk scan and everything looks fine. :cloud9:


----------



## Emskins

congrats gemini!


----------



## JessiHD

Oooooh I want my scan now! Have to wait until 16th November. :(


----------



## mummydee

welcome to all the new mummies and congrats to everyone thats found out their team colours this week!!

Amy - have convinced hubby to find out the colour!!!!!!!!!!!! although we wont be telling family or friends so will be keeping the info off facebook, so will have to tell you on here instead!


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> welcome to all the new mummies and congrats to everyone thats found out their team colours this week!!
> 
> Amy - have convinced hubby to find out the colour!!!!!!!!!!!! although we wont be telling family or friends so will be keeping the info off facebook, so will have to tell you on here instead!

:happydance: Yay Dee im Chuffed for you!! :happydance: I wont say a word on FB, oooo its exciting!! When will you find out?? xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

gemini xo said:


> Team blue for me! Had my 20 wk scan and everything looks fine. :cloud9:

Congrats hun! :) xx


----------



## gemini xo

Thanks girls xx :)


----------



## mummydee

bigbloomerz said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> welcome to all the new mummies and congrats to everyone thats found out their team colours this week!!
> 
> Amy - have convinced hubby to find out the colour!!!!!!!!!!!! although we wont be telling family or friends so will be keeping the info off facebook, so will have to tell you on here instead!
> 
> :happydance: Yay Dee im Chuffed for you!! :happydance: I wont say a word on FB, oooo its exciting!! When will you find out?? xxClick to expand...

Not til 25th November babe so a while to wait (thats our 22wk scan) but we're being tight on the gender scan front as we have DD's birthday just before xmas!! Still I feel better just knowing I will be finding out!! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

We only went for a Gender Scan as I had been in Hospital the week before and they didnt scan me properly, so it was more of a check up scan but classed as Gender Scan at Babybond as it was just after 16 weeks. cost us £79! Worth it for the reassurance tho :)

They are so expensive and get even more so as you get along further! Ive got my 22 wk scan next friday, altho technically im 23 weeks. Cant Wait! :D xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi March mummy's how is everyone feeling?

We had our 20wk scan on Friday and were on team.............BLUE!!! 

Ahh so excited and so is hubby.

Bambion was moving so much at the scan she said she was chasing him all over the place and that he was really cheeky, when she tried looking at his face he moved his hands so they were over his face, so she said she would come back to that and moved on to look at his spine, he then moved again, ha ha gonna be a naughty boy.

Everything is fine with baby and me, but placenta is really low and close to the womb so i have to have another scan at 34wks to see if it has moved, as it's blocking his way out and if not then looks like it will be a C Section. 

Hope everyone is okay xxxx


----------



## surprisemummy

jj-rabbit said:


> Hi March mummy's how is everyone feeling?
> 
> We had our 20wk scan on Friday and were on team.............BLUE!!!
> 
> Ahh so excited and so is hubby.
> 
> Bambion was moving so much at the scan she said she was chasing him all over the place and that he was really cheeky, when she tried looking at his face he moved his hands so they were over his face, so she said she would come back to that and moved on to look at his spine, he then moved again, ha ha gonna be a naughty boy.
> 
> Everything is fine with baby and me, but placenta is really low and close to the womb so i have to have another scan at 34wks to see if it has moved, as it's blocking his way out and if not then looks like it will be a C Section.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay xxxx


Congrats on team blue hun :D xx


----------



## mummydee

congrats jj-rabbit on your blue bumpy!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww jj-rabbit, congratulations! :) xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY congrats on team blue chick!


----------



## Mendy

Congrats on team blue, jj-rabit!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Congrats to all you ladies who found out team colors recently! 

Peanut has been really really quiet the last few days, almost worries me, but then he will start wriggling around again. Evidently he has lazy spurts just like his daddy!


----------



## hivechild

Congrats on your lil boy jj-rabbit! He certainly sounds like a cheeky one!


----------



## hivechild

blondeNklutzi said:


> Congrats to all you ladies who found out team colors recently!
> 
> Peanut has been really really quiet the last few days, almost worries me, but then he will start wriggling around again. Evidently he has lazy spurts just like his daddy!

I go through the same thing and chastise myself when I start feeling a little worried. Right around that time is when the wee monkey lets me know all's well. He spends a lot of time kicking my bladder and cervix. I'm trying hard to convince myself this is an expression of love for his momma and not a sign of things to come!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Just wondering when did everyone start to feel proper kicks rather than flutters? The last few days i'm sure it feels different, less fluttery and more of definate feeling, i can't wait to feel a property prod or kick.


----------



## Jadey121

jj-rabbit said:


> Just wondering when did everyone start to feel proper kicks rather than flutters? The last few days i'm sure it feels different, less fluttery and more of definate feeling, i can't wait to feel a property prod or kick.

I feel kicks now and again they are only little kicks though ..... BUT they are getting stronger :happydance:

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and all is fine with baby and i can confirm that im deffo on team blue yay!!! Heres my piccys! 

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/editedscans.jpg​


----------



## surprisemummy

OH felt baby kick last night it was so light but he felt it and he was all chuffed with himself :) so sweet lol. 

jj- rabbit i think i was 20 weeks when i first felt a proper kick, felt more like little nudges tho but they quickly get stronger and more frequent. mine are still quite light.


leannefox - congrats on team blue!! :D

xx


----------



## Emskins

I had my first leg cramp of the pregnancy this morning, been dreading having one as they are soo painful, woke me and other half up at the crack of dawn shouting ow ow ow owowowowow! 

Not fun! Will be doing some calf stretches tonight, hopefully that might help.


----------



## mummydee

I am feeling more like "wriggling" at the moment.. like its squirming inside me! although I have felt the odd proper poke!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Emskins said:


> I had my first leg cramp of the pregnancy this morning, been dreading having one as they are soo painful, woke me and other half up at the crack of dawn shouting ow ow ow owowowowow!
> 
> Not fun! Will be doing some calf stretches tonight, hopefully that might help.



OMG isn't is so sore!! I've had it once so far but the back of my right leg often feels like it's going to happen again. So painful, mine was in the middle of the night and woke hubby up too shouting x


----------



## jj-rabbit

surprisemummy said:


> OH felt baby kick last night it was so light but he felt it and he was all chuffed with himself :) so sweet lol.
> 
> jj- rabbit i think i was 20 weeks when i first felt a proper kick, felt more like little nudges tho but they quickly get stronger and more frequent. mine are still quite light.
> 
> 
> leannefox - congrats on team blue!! :D
> 
> xx


Ahh hopefully i will feel defo kicks v soon then as i'm 21 weeks now x


----------



## surprisemummy

hey ive got my 22 week apointment tomorrow. anyone know what happens at this? just wondering if they will be taking blood or i get to hear babys heartbeat again :) x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

My doctor does a heartbeat at every appointment, checks weight, does a urinalysis, checks blood pressure, pretty much just a standard checkup.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ive got my Scan tommorow!! Will hopefully find out if Hobnob is definitley a girl, but most importantly that she is all happy and healthy in there :)
Im getting so nervous! 
Most people have this scan done at 20 weeks, ive had to wait till im 23! Stupid hospital, S'not Fair! 

Will be getting some piccies and hopefully get them on here tommorow afternoon :) Scan is at 9am, so shouldnt have to wait too long as will be first in! 

How are all you lovely ladies doing? Have many of you decided on Names yet? 
After tommorow we will be looking into it more, we had a bit of a joke around last night trying to make a name out of initials of people who meant a lot to us, e.g my mum and hubbys mum and Hubby came up with the name "Hildafram"...I nearly wet myself I was laughing so much, we then phoned MIL and told her thats what the babys middle name will be lol. xx

p.s apologies to anyone who is called Hildafram..


----------



## Erised

23 Weeks is incredibly late, the reason why in Holland I was rushed for a second scan (to confirm that her heart was fine) was because they don't like leaving scans that late. They want them all over and done with before 23 weeks so if, for some reason, termination would be required they still had time within the legal limit. 

Still, you get to see your little kiddo and hopefully clearer as well as she's bigger now =) 
Hope you get the gender confirmed and enjoy the experience!! 

We've settled for a first name, but we're trying to keep it to ourselves. A couple of people close to us in England know about it, but no-one in Holland or online. Going to keep it like that for now =) ... Still gotta think about a middle name though. I'd like it to be something meaningful, but I don't like any of the names of the people around us. Probably going to be a random name because of that, but still got to think about it.

Hildafram, love it! did your MIL freak out when you told her? ;)


----------



## bigbloomerz

She didnt freak out as much as when we told her if its a Boy we are going to call it Thor :rofl: We do have some fun winding her up tho! We have told her repeatedly that the babys name wont be announced until the birth, yet she still asks wether we have come up with any names yet lol. 
Yeh i thought 23 was a bit late, the hospital say between 20 - 22 down here, and il be 23 + 2, stupid hospital! xx


----------



## mummydee

I'll be 22+3 when I get mine Amy! It does seem exceptionally late really, but then they dont offer the nuchal til between 11+14 now do they so I guess it's only 8 weeks for most people xx


----------



## boonies86

hey girls!! had my scan today!!!! baby had its legs crossed!! lol so couldnt find out!! have to go back on the 18th though cos midwife couldnt see all she wanted to :(


----------



## JessiHD

boonies86 said:


> hey girls!! had my scan today!!!! baby had its legs crossed!! lol so couldnt find out!! have to go back on the 18th though cos midwife couldnt see all she wanted to :(

At least you have a second chance to find out the gender! :)


----------



## AmyMarie

Hi All,
Im due my first baby on 13th march my the scan estimates :)
Looks like a little boy on the way :):):) im so excited xxx


----------



## surprisemummy

AmyMarie said:


> Hi All,
> Im due my first baby on 13th march my the scan estimates :)
> Looks like a little boy on the way :):):) im so excited xxx

heya! im due the day before you :D im having a little boy too.congrats xx


----------



## Lauraxo

I'm due on the 19th March - team blue :D


----------



## mummydee

congrats to all the team blue-ers!!!


----------



## aflight84

so glad today is finally here! What time is your scan bloomerz?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Im Baaaaack!! Scan went ok, we had to go for a walk and a drink halfway through because Hobnob was being awkward, so then came back and did the internal scan to check cervix and blood flow and that was all fine, tried again to see the spine and Hobnob hadnt moved, Lazy thing! lol. 
So we have to go back next thursday for another scan to check on the Spine and Kidneys but everything else was fine. 

Estimated Weight 1lb 4oz ,Just right according to the consultant. 
Have got some photos so will scan them this afternoon and get them up on here.

Fingers Crossed Hobnob will have moved by next Thursday lol.

Oh and we are Defo on Team :pink: ! xx xx


----------



## mummydee

aflight her scan was about 9amish so waiting for an update!!! come on BB where are you?!! SHOPPING?!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Its above you ya wally! :rofl: You posted at same time as me! lol xx


----------



## Emskins

Congrats BB!!

Glad to hear you had a good scan...and you get to see little one again. 

That is really cool you were told estimated weight, I have not heard of anyone being told that before.

Can't wait to see some pics later


----------



## bigbloomerz

:cloud9: xx
 



Attached Files:







Head Shot.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10









Nose & Mouth.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11









One very cute nose.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emskins

wow-amazing pics!


----------



## heather118

Hi all, im due march 27th with my second baby.
My name is Laura im 21, can i join you all here?


----------



## hivechild

Welcome Laura! :hi: Your little girl is adorable. :) Are you going to find out/do you know if it's a boy or a girl this time?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Congrats BB and welcome Laura!

Baby is trying to kick his way through my cervix!!!!! I know that's gotta be his master plan. OUCH!


----------



## Jadey121

bigbloomerz said:


> :cloud9: xx

Aw lovely pics! :) Ive never been told an estimated weight either... But its good to know! 

Hello Laura you little girl was born the same month/year as my little boy :baby:

Im getting a lot of braxton hicks - is it normal to get them this early? Never had them in my first pregnancy til way after 30 weeks!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Laura! :) welcome!! xx


----------



## mummydee

YAY congrats BB glad bubbs is pink!!!

I'm 20 weeks today! where has the time gone?!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to leannefox, AmyMarie, Lauraxo and heather118 :) xx


----------



## Fingerslocked

I'm due march 24th with a little girl!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome Fingerslocked :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Viable!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't believe we have made it this far!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Viable!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Can't believe we have made it this far!


Yeah!!! Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## hekate

I had my 20 weeks scan today! I am having a little boy! thought that from the moment the test turned positive...weird....


----------



## Emskins

welcome everyone and congrats to those who have found out if they are having a boy or a girl!

Congrats on being viable BlondeNklutzi, I am almost there too!


----------



## katekatekate

Hiya everyone. :)
My name's Kate, I'm 19, I live in Leeds with my partner and we're expecting a baby girl March 12th.
x


----------



## horsey_hen

congrats katekatekate & welcome to March Mummies. x


----------



## hivechild

*does a quiet little celebratory dance for being viable today* :dance::happydance::dance: 

Ok, so it was a not so little or quiet dance around the living room with my dog giving me odd looks, but hey, the wee monkey likes when I crank the music up! :blush:


----------



## thechaosismex

hivechild said:


> *does a quiet little celebratory dance for being viable today* :dance::happydance::dance:
> 
> Ok, so it was a not so little or quiet dance around the living room with my dog giving me odd looks, but hey, the wee monkey likes when I crank the music up! :blush:


Same for finally being viable! yipeee :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yay Hivechild and thechaosismex! I just realized that my status still says 1st tri! Maaaaaaybe its time to change that.....


----------



## thechaosismex

blondeNklutzi said:


> Yay Hivechild and thechaosismex! I just realized that my status still says 1st tri! Maaaaaaybe its time to change that.....

3rd tri is only 3 weeks off :rofl:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Yay for 24 weeks!! Me too today! :) Welcome kate :) xx


----------



## Emskins

Hey all, back from my follow up scan today, my doctor got a better look at the heart and is happy with everything! We are obviously delighted with this news and we got to see our munchkin again. 

I also got vaccinated against Swine Flu today, they approved the vaccines here in Switzerland last week. I was really unsure but my OH is a Biochemist and thought it best as did my doctor so I went ahead with it. Feeling a little unsure but hoping I did the right thing.

Oh and we are still team yellow!!

Congrats to all those viable!


----------



## Kel127

I Am Viable Today!!! :happydance::happydance:
Congrats to everyone who is viable this week!


----------



## hivechild

Congrats to everyone else coming viable! I hope you're celebrating with an awkward preggo dance around your living room too! :winkwink:

Emskins, glad to hear that the scan went well and they saw no problems! Did you get any more pics of the munchkin?


----------



## Emskins

No, no pics...shame as I scrapbook and was wanting to add some later scan pics....will make do with the few I have from my 14 week scan...


----------



## hivechild

Emskins said:


> No, no pics...shame as I scrapbook and was wanting to add some later scan pics....will make do with the few I have from my 14 week scan...

Ahh that is a shame but at least you have something and I'm sure you'll more than make up for it with pictures of your little one after she/he's born!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Emskins I'm glad your scan went well! And congrats to all you newly viable ladies! 

Had my 24 wk appointment today, hb and bp look fine, but I have gained TWELVE POUNDS since my last appointment!!!!! TWELVE POUNDS! That's a lot. My doctor didn't seem worried about it though. She said its a bit on the high side, but that my uterus is pretty high so she's betting he's a bit of a big baby. But all is fine, baby gave her a big kick as she was feeling my uterus!


----------



## Emskins

24 weeks today!! Whoot Whoot!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Yay Emskins!!! 

So I decided to watch A Baby Story. And it made me cry like a little kid! Lol, I'm so ready for my little man to get here!


----------



## julchen_79

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to wish everyone a great weekend ! :flower:


----------



## hivechild

Thanks Jules! I hope you have a wonderful weekend too.

Is it a sad state of affairs that I'm most looking forward to baking banana bread tomorrow? :blush:


----------



## Emskins

mmm I made some wicked Banana bread the other week! Thinking of doing a bit of pre christmas baking this weekend myself!


----------



## greenlady

Hi March mummies, I might be almost the last march mummy to have my scan (due 31st march), so sorry if you're sick of seeing these posts!. Anyway it was yesterday and all went well, baby is fine and I'm on team yellow.

I had to go back to the hospital to get re-scanned for my pics because the printer didn't work in the morning. Here is a couple of my faves :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

Emskins said:


> mmm I made some wicked Banana bread the other week! Thinking of doing a bit of pre christmas baking this weekend myself!

I tend to make a lot of fudge around Christmas time. Last year I made up heaps of chocolate fudge, caramel fudge and white chocolate w/blueberries fudge. Mmmm...


----------



## hivechild

greenlady said:


> Hi March mummies, I might be almost the last march mummy to have my scan (due 31st march), so sorry if you're sick of seeing these posts!. Anyway it was yesterday and all went well, baby is fine and I'm on team yellow.
> 
> I had to go back to the hospital to get re-scanned for my pics because the printer didn't work in the morning. Here is a couple of my faves :thumbup:

Glad to hear that it all went well and the pics look great! It must have been a pleasant bonus to get to go back for a 2nd scan to get your pictures.


----------



## greenlady

hivechild said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> Hi March mummies, I might be almost the last march mummy to have my scan (due 31st march), so sorry if you're sick of seeing these posts!. Anyway it was yesterday and all went well, baby is fine and I'm on team yellow.
> 
> I had to go back to the hospital to get re-scanned for my pics because the printer didn't work in the morning. Here is a couple of my faves :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to hear that it all went well and the pics look great! It must have been a pleasant bonus to get to go back for a 2nd scan to get your pictures.Click to expand...

Yeah it really restores my faith in the goodness of people. I left in the morning not knowing if I'd even get the pics, then he rang me at work a few hours later and said to just come back in and get some later. My boss let me leave early, then I got there, he popped me straight on the table and printed me 11 different pictures and I was on the bus 10 minutes later. What a star.


----------



## Emskins

Congrats greenlady! Always lovely to hear that scans went well and score with getting all the pics as well!

I am also team yellow!

Hivechild, I have never made fudge but all yours sound delicious! I tend to make various cookies and bars....finally found some packed brown sugar today in the English shop here in Basel as the don't sell it in the Swiss supermarkets, thankfully my OH is going to San Fran next week so I am sending him with a list of baking stuff I can't find here as well as some baby stuff!


----------



## jm61504

Hi everyone! I am due March 6, 2010. (same birthday as me) It is a little girl! We are naming her Jordyn Elise. I already have a one year old little boy named Aiden Taylor. I am 21 and my husband is currently deployed to Iraq. Just looking to make some friends. Military life tends to get lonely.


----------



## hivechild

greenlady, it sounds like you got a great sonographer. You hear so many complaints about jobs poorly done that it's nice to hear about the ones well done.



Emskins said:


> Hivechild, I have never made fudge but all yours sound delicious! I tend to make various cookies and bars....finally found some packed brown sugar today in the English shop here in Basel as the don't sell it in the Swiss supermarkets, thankfully my OH is going to San Fran next week so I am sending him with a list of baking stuff I can't find here as well as some baby stuff!

Heh, I have a friend in Belgium (originally from the US) who was lamenting that she couldn't even find chocolate chips to make proper chocolate chip cookies. I sent her a 'care package' for Christmas one year of baking supplies!

jm61504, hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Woot, finally home from work. I had planned on working up until baby is born, at the earliest go on leave a month before he is born since I won't be going back to the same job once he is here. Honestly, I don't know how much more I can take. I like my job, I enjoy working with people, I enjoy customer service work, and I enjoy educating customers and helping them solve their problems. I do NOT, however, enjoy all the politics of my job, and I don't enjoy being chronically understaffed, so that 4 people are expected to do the work of 8-12. 

I just feel like the stress is hurting me and I know it isn't healthy for a pregnancy, plus my feet are starting to swell, I'm on my feet for 8 hours a day, and management won't let me take short breaks to sit down other than my two regular 15 minute breaks and my lunch each night. I really don't want a lot, just a couple minutes to sit down, catch my breath, cool off (its HOT in my building) and rest my feet. Why the hell do they absolutely refuse to be understanding? Sorry, ladies, I just had to rant. I'm feeling bad today and work just made it worse.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi everyone, sorry for slacking abit, have had a mental few days, feel free to read my journal for a bit more info! 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend, will catch up on Tuesday, its our 1st wedding anniversary tommorow :) xx


----------



## hivechild

Congratulations on your anniversary, bigbloomerz! I hope you have a wonderful time.

blondenklutzi, I admire you for persevering for as long as you have already under those conditions. I'd be having tantrums with HR if they weren't letting me sit and catch my breath for a couple minutes when I needed it. I hope you start feeling better now that you're home and can relax.


----------



## JessiHD

Hey ladies, it was my first wedding anniversary yesterday and today I have my development scan... I'm on team blue! Exciting exciting!!! xxx


----------



## Lottie'sMum

Hi all, hope bumps doing well. Just to update you....we are on team PINK. Our Daughter is thrilled, as are we. Only 16 weeks to go, to meet Willow Rose.
:cloud9:


----------



## mummydee

welcome to the newbies and happy anniversary Amy! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thanks Dee, Finally back on here after a few days off, got loads to catch up on! Hope all you lovely March Mummies are well xx


----------



## julchen_79

Hey Ladies...it is been pretty quiet around here...Hope everyone is doing well!

Seems like this is the part of pregnancy where time is really flying...we are getting much closer to the homestrech :happydance:


----------



## Emskins

Hi julchen, I agree on both counts! Time really is flying! Although I wish I could go on Mat leave sooner, can't stand my job!

My sister and I finally got together on Skype last night, I was able to show her and my mum my bump and all the baby stuff we have got so far. The internet really is so great for staying connected, i was really please to be able to show them all my bits and pieces! My sis and I then did a christmas decoration show and tell! Hilarious!

Anyway, hope everyone is feeling well! I have ben having troubles with my sciatica the last few days...

Sorta random post-sorry!


----------



## julchen_79

Hi Emskins, good to hear from you. 

I am far away from my family as well, they are all in Germany while I live in Canada (just got my permanent residence approved this week...wooohoo!), so I am constantly online, chatting, sending pictures etc. The show and tell idea sounds hilarious!

Wish I could go on mat leave right now too! I have not had anything real to do for the last few months and it does not look like that will change soon...so I am sitting here all day earning a paycheck with mostly doing nothing (which is hard work as paradox as it may sound). Oh well...but we need the money, just built a house and we'll be moving in 10 days!

Hope everyone else is well too !


----------



## Emskins

Hey Julchen, I am the opposite to you my family is in Canada (BC) while I am here in Switzerland! 

My work is sometimes very quiet and then like right now I am overworked! Both of which I don't like, wish it was just a constant even flow...

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Seity

I'm in NY and my family is in CA, so I love Skype. So, nice to be able to video chat for certain things vs email.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ladies, has anyone felt movement slowing down? I've noticed over the last week or so he has really stopped moving as much. I was feeling really hard kicks and nudges, and now the movements are more fluttery. Maybe he is running out of room to move around, but I didn't think that happened until later in pregnancy? Just wondering if anyone else has been experiencing this.


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ladies, has anyone felt movement slowing down? I've noticed over the last week or so he has really stopped moving as much. I was feeling really hard kicks and nudges, and now the movements are more fluttery. Maybe he is running out of room to move around, but I didn't think that happened until later in pregnancy? Just wondering if anyone else has been experiencing this.

Hey hun Ive had less movement but bigger kicks when she has moved. They are getting into more of a sleep routine at this stage, at least 12 hours a day, so maybe your baby is wriggly when you are asleep and you dont notice it?
I dont get the flutters anymore, just whopping big kicks at the top of my cervix lol xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Team Update -

Team :yellow: - 8
Team :pink: - 17
Team :blue: - 20

The Boys are in the lead! :) xx


----------



## mummydee

less than a week til we find out the flavour - eeeek!


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> less than a week til we find out the flavour - eeeek!

Ooooo! Exciting!! :D xx


----------



## Emskins

Thanks for the team update BB!

Blonde-I had a few quiet days last week, I spoke to my Dr and she said babies hve rest periods, like BB said I bet your little one is moving around at night. I know I dream of baby kicking and it is beacause I sleep with my hand on my tummy!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ladies, has anyone felt movement slowing down? I've noticed over the last week or so he has really stopped moving as much. I was feeling really hard kicks and nudges, and now the movements are more fluttery. Maybe he is running out of room to move around, but I didn't think that happened until later in pregnancy? Just wondering if anyone else has been experiencing this.

Our little guy is more into a routine now as well. When he is awake I am getting pretty big kicks sometimes but most of it is wriggly now...I feel him move in my belly...it is a weird feeling sometimes. Overall it seems less movement but defo more coordinated. When I feel my tummy I can also kind of tell where he is...and sometimes feel and arm or a leg well or knee...something poky.


----------



## JessiHD

mummydee said:


> less than a week til we find out the flavour - eeeek!

Oooooooh! Any predictions? I was certain that our babbit was a boy and... he is! Xxxx


----------



## surprisemummy

blondeNklutzi said:


> Ladies, has anyone felt movement slowing down? I've noticed over the last week or so he has really stopped moving as much. I was feeling really hard kicks and nudges, and now the movements are more fluttery. Maybe he is running out of room to move around, but I didn't think that happened until later in pregnancy? Just wondering if anyone else has been experiencing this.

ive noticed this too over the last couple of days. its kinda worrying me xx


----------



## Erised

Yup, noticed our little one slowing down as well. She was never too active to begin with, so I'm lucky to feel her at all now. That said, when she does kick the kicks are starting to get stronger - she even managed to wake me up this morning when I was in one of those half asleep/gotta get up in 10 minutes states. 

Had my glucose tolerance test today, all fine ... hooray! 
Also booked our second (technically third as the first got repeated) 3D scan for December 4th, only 2 weeks away! =D


----------



## JessiHD

Erised said:


> Yup, noticed our little one slowing down as well. She was never too active to begin with, so I'm lucky to feel her at all now. That said, when she does kick the kicks are starting to get stronger - she even managed to wake me up this morning when I was in one of those half asleep/gotta get up in 10 minutes states.
> 
> Had my glucose tolerance test today, all fine ... hooray!
> Also booked our second (technically third as the first got repeated) 3D scan for December 4th, only 2 weeks away! =D

What happens in the GTT?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Thank you ladies! I'm such a worrier. Glad to see I'm not the only one having these concerns! 

Erised, glad your GTT went well, and your next scan is the day before my bday!


----------



## Erised

JessiHD said:


> What happens in the GTT?

Not all that much to worry about =)
I was asked not to eat or drink anything but water from 21:00 the previous day, my appointment was nice and early at 8:30. Got there and they just took 1 vial of blood then asked me to go sit down in the waiting room while they got a sugary drink for me. The drink was sort of like undiluted lemon cordial and didn't actually taste that bad in my opinion. I was just happy to have something other than water! The amount was about 2 plastic cups full and I was asked to drink it within 5 minutes, which wasn't a problem at all. 

We had to wait 2 hours for the next vial of blood to be taken, we were allowed to leave as long as we wouldn't go do something energetic like supermarket shopping. Not wanting to bother our taxi we stayed in the waiting room for 2 hours. Just had some blood taken from the other arm and that was it. So really, all it is is 2 blood tests with a long wait and a sugary drink in between.


----------



## sophieee18

17th March and its a boy :) xx


----------



## Kel127

My doctor gave me a chart to track fetal movemoment. Apparently the baby should kick/move at least 4 times within an hour after every meal, or there might be something wrong. It is never a problem for me, as my little boy seems to never quit moving. 
I had my glucose test earlier this week, and I am still waiting for the results. My sugary drink tasted like a flat orange soda.


----------



## RSbabe

Forgot to update that i'm on Team :blue:

Dee x


----------



## mummydee

JessiHD said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> less than a week til we find out the flavour - eeeek!
> 
> Oooooooh! Any predictions? I was certain that our babbit was a boy and... he is! XxxxClick to expand...

nope no idea... mothers intuition says its a boy but who knows!!! I said DD was a boy but I think that was cos I wanted a girl so was preparing myself for a boy!


----------



## mummydee

welll..........



https://i49.tinypic.com/30jmgy9.jpg


----------



## bigbloomerz

YAY!!!! Dee thats fab! one of each hehe :happydance: What does Hubby think? Did the scan go ok? xx


----------



## mummydee

scan went well thanks, took bloody ages though as he was in the wrong position and facing my back, he wouldnt move!

He's laying breech at the moment, his head is under my right rib which I knew all along as my bump is lopsided! They estimate his weight at 1lb 3oz at the moment which is a good size. Placenta is low and anterior though so they need to rescan me at 34weeks to make sure its moved out of the way.

Other than that no signs of anything dodgy, risk of early labour less than 1%. Cos of my pre-eclampsia history they want to rescan me at 26, 30, 34 and 38 weeks so I'll be getting another scan around xmas week, plus I have my consultant appt then too!

So thrilled to have one of each, feeling very blessed! :)

how are the pink/blue/yellow standings now then?!
xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hi all, just to let you know I probably wont be on here for a week or so, have a look at my journal if your nosey and want to know why :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/152219-bigbs-hobnobs-adventures-24.html

Hope you are all well and see you when I come back xx


----------



## Emskins

hi all, seems to have been very quiet on here lately.

I hope everyone is well, how are we all feeling?

I have been having some issues with my back and pain in my pelvis/thigh area that I am going to talk to my Dr about next week.

I have my glucose tolerance test next Wednesday which I am not looking forward to as it will be a blood draw as well and I am a big chicken! My OH is in the states next week for work so I won't have anyone to hold my big chicken feathered hand! Must be brave!!

Hope you all have a nice weekeend!


----------



## Erised

Pregnancy is going perfect still, honestly never expected to have such a text book pregnancy! For some unknown reason, after having troubles TTC, I was expecting a hell of a time with morning sickness, growing pains, spots, pelvic pain and pregnancy diabetes. I can't believe how incredibly lucky I have been so far, and I'm loving every second of being pregnant! Even those where I complain because she's in an awkward position and hurting me ;)

I had my midwife appointment in Holland on Tuesday, was incredibly quick. I had a diabetes test there as well, very different than England. No fasting (or even announced I was going to have it!), just a quick needle stab in the finger and instant result - other wise known as a regular diabetes test that I've seen my grandmother do millions of times. Once again they complemented me on how easy it is to feel my uterus. So happy about this, as a larger lady I'm constantly being told how easy it is and what a text book example my uterus is ... I'm not different! =D 

Plus she came out with this massive but happy shock of a message ... 'As you know we'll be doing growth scans'. No, no I didn't! I thought I'd had my last scan at 20 weeks, turns out I'm getting at least 1 more scan / probably more! Woo-Hoo!! 

So now I've got my private scan next week Friday, and a scan through the midwives on Mon. 21st of December. Really happy and now have even more reasons to look forward to December =)

Emskins - Good luck with the GTT next Wednesday, I'm sure you'll manage to stay strong for your little one. Hope the lady doing the test will be understanding and make things as easy as they can get for you. 

bigbloomerz, :hugs: - hope you'll be much better spirited when you get back

mummydee & RSbabe - Congrats on team Blue!!


----------



## greenlady

Erised - I have just been to Amsterdam for the 4th time and never cease to be amazed by the warmth and hospitality of the Dutch people (we have some close Dutch friends so thankfullly don't get stuck in the tourist areas). Lucky you to get extra scans.

I am feeling great but have also had a very easy pregnancy so far and my fingers are firmly crossed for it to continue that way. My mum said she always felt very healthy during pregnancy (she had 4) so thankfully I am taking after her. 

Hope all have a nice weekend. I'm going for a swim tomorrow, followed by a trip around the shops to buy christmas pressies to send to family in Oz. As usual leaving it a bit late for the post.
x!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Nothing much changed here, my biggest issue is my feet swelling and some pelvic pressure after I have been on my feet at work. 

In other news...I officially hit the 3rd trimester today!!! Can't believe we are 2/3 of the way through! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aflight84

blondeNklutzi said:


> Nothing much changed here, my biggest issue is my feet swelling and some pelvic pressure after I have been on my feet at work.
> 
> In other news...I officially hit the 3rd trimester today!!! Can't believe we are 2/3 of the way through! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY 3rd tri congrats chick, not long to go now!


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow march mummies heading into 3rd tri!! not long now 4 us!! :)


----------



## Kel127

I can't believe March Mummies are moving over to the third trimester already! It feels like I just got my BFP last week. Time is moving too quickly. 
We just bought our first house, and so far the babies room is painted blue, but I have nothing else for him yet. My baby shower is in January so hopefully we are ready for baby by February. 
Is any one else struggling to pick out a name? We have a couple we like, but can't commit to anything. 
I hope everyone is doing well. How are your bumps coming along. I would love to see some of your bump pictures.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Kel-We are having a HORRIBLE time picking a name! We did decide on a girl name though...as much help as that is since we are having a boy.


----------



## MiissMuffet

we are nameing our little girl Ella :)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww that's such a cute name! If ours was a girl she would be Kaleigh...but the little man...we are tossing Micah around.


----------



## eeyore83

blondeNklutzi said:


> Kel-We are having a HORRIBLE time picking a name! We did decide on a girl name though...as much help as that is since we are having a boy.

I'm in the same position! We were sure we were having a girl, were going to name her Claire. Then the scan showed parts that didn't belong to a girl lol So right now the short list is Colin, Callum, or Ryan. Although hubby keeps trying to add names to the list :dohh:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

eeyore83 said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Kel-We are having a HORRIBLE time picking a name! We did decide on a girl name though...as much help as that is since we are having a boy.
> 
> I'm in the same position! We were sure we were having a girl, were going to name her Claire. Then the scan showed parts that didn't belong to a girl lol So right now the short list is Colin, Callum, or Ryan. Although hubby keeps trying to add names to the list :dohh:Click to expand...

Argh, I will trade you! Our problem is that OH has NO ideas and doesn't like any of mine! I would love for him to add names to the list :rofl:


----------



## mandylou

were kinda settled on toby and zoe. (find out the sex on 18th Dec)


----------



## JessiHD

VIABLE today!!! :)


----------



## aflight84

YAY Congrats Jessi i'm with you tomorrow!!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

JessiHD said:


> VIABLE today!!! :)

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Emskins

congrats!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Woot 3d/4d ultrasound scheduled for Christmas Eve! I have this sneaking suspicion that it will be my favorite Christmas present...


----------



## Kel127

blondeNklutzi said:


> Woot 3d/4d ultrasound scheduled for Christmas Eve! I have this sneaking suspicion that it will be my favorite Christmas present...

I just booked my 4D ultrasound for Jan. 2nd, and I was thinking there is no better way to start the new year then to see my baby again.


----------



## mandylou

my 4d scan is booked for tuesday 8th Dec!!!! so excited!, it's my b'day on the 10th, so its a nice birthday pressie to myself :) cant wait.


----------



## aflight84

morning girls, blonde and mandy i hope you enjoy your 4D scans' you must tell me what it's like i have mine on the 29th December i can't wait! 
it's my turn today - Mia is officially VIABLE YAY!!!!!


----------



## mandylou

congrats aflight84! i cant wait for scan, im gonna try and post a video if the DVD on the web, if i manage to do it ill post a link here :)


----------



## aflight84

ahh wicked! you must be so excited!


----------



## mandylou

hehe yeah, gonna find out the sex 2 :)


----------



## Erised

Wow, so many 3D scans booked! Don't leave it too late though ladies, most places recommend to get it before 34 or 36 (depends where you go) weeks as the baby will be too big by then + might have their head engaged already so they can't get proper images. Best to go a little earlier so if for some reason they're not happy with the results there's still time to give you a rescan a week later =) 

... I've got mine in 90 mins!!! =D


----------



## aflight84

oh you don't know? that's even more exciting then! have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## MiissMuffet

Erised said:


> Wow, so many 3D scans booked! Don't leave it too late though ladies, most places recommend to get it before 34 or 36 (depends where you go) weeks as the baby will be too big by then + might have their head engaged already so they can't get proper images. Best to go a little earlier so if for some reason they're not happy with the results there's still time to give you a rescan a week later =)
> 
> ... I've got mine in 90 mins!!! =D

we dont get them here- well we do but i think its harder to book them i never heard of u just having one for "fun"- I spose you could though. Maybe- he's wishing lol.They do it at the radiology place I go to they take a couple of the face with 3d as part of their normal scan. I saw my LO at 19 weeks so that was enough to give me a wee sneeky peek. I do have a nother scan at 36 weeks though to check the placenta position so we will see if her heads still visible lol. I spose by that stage though theres really not that long to wait to see LO anyways! :) x


----------



## mandylou

aflight84 said:


> oh you don't know? that's even more exciting then! have you thought of any names yet?

nope,. the hospital here dont tell you :( due to the inidan community issue apparently. 

thats why im getting a 4D one :)

yes weve kinda settled on zoe or toby :)

Erised - im going to be 24 weeks. ive heard that is a good time? i hope so anyway!


----------



## Erised

MiissMuffet said:


> we dont get them here- well we do but i think its harder to book them i never heard of u just having one for "fun"- I spose you could though. Maybe- he's wishing lol.They do it at the radiology place I go to they take a couple of the face with 3d as part of their normal scan. I saw my LO at 19 weeks so that was enough to give me a wee sneeky peek. I do have a nother scan at 36 weeks though to check the placenta position so we will see if her heads still visible lol. I spose by that stage though theres really not that long to wait to see LO anyways! :) x

Over here you tend to have a scan at 12 weeks and at 20 weeks in hospital through the NHS. They will be used for medical check ups, make sure the baby is growing properly etc. Non of them are in 3D, 2D only. I personally had one at 7 weeks as well to see if our little one was viable as I had some trouble conceiving. 

You can then choose to book private 3D scans as well, not done in hospital but private clinics. They can be for gender purposes, reassurance scans or just for 'fun'. Most of them are a combo of 2D and 3D and will give you about 4 pictures to take home. 

I had mine today ... it didn't work well. Little girl isn't playing along at all, at first she was facing sideways so we couldn't get a clear view of her face. In fact, all we could see was half a face with a whole lot of shadow as she had her hand on her face and we had to 'zoom through' it. The lady asked me to go have a cold drink, walk around and we'd try again. No luck either ... she moved alright. She went face down so all we could see was the back of her head and her spine.

The lady felt guilty and did some measurements for us instead (we had asked for them but she said they don't do them unless they're worried about the size), our little girl is measuring spot on and weighs approx. 2 pounds and 6 ounces =D 

We've got a free re-scan booked for next Friday, hopefully she'll play along then as it will be our last chance before we move to Holland.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Erised your little princess is sooo camera shy! I do hope you get some good pictures at your next appointment though! I really am worried about my pics since I'm definitely a plus size mommy. I just hope my belly fat doesn't get in the way, which is why we are waiting until 30 weeks to do the 3d u/s.


----------



## julchen_79

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing...?? We are going to have our 3D Ultrasound on Saturday! It is my OH birthday the next day so I figured it might be a nice present. I have also noticed that the LO has hiccups quite often...What a strange feeling!?

Are you guys getting a lot more tired yet? I do...still need to adjust to the new boundaries of my body.


----------



## bigbloomerz

blondeNklutzi said:


> Erised your little princess is sooo camera shy! I do hope you get some good pictures at your next appointment though! I really am worried about my pics since I'm definitely a plus size mommy. I just hope my belly fat doesn't get in the way, which is why we are waiting until 30 weeks to do the 3d u/s.

Im exactly the same! wondering wether to pay the money for one or just wait the extra 10 weeks to see what she looks like lol. Im a cuddly girl too, so dont know how clear the photos would be..xx


----------



## Erised

I've got my retry again on Friday, seriously hoping she'll play along. If so I should have the 'plus sized' girls some photos to show for comparing and making up your own mind. I'm not small either, 20/22 pants before pregnancy. At 20 weeks I might not have had the best of results, but definitely seen enough for me to have been thrilled for ages 'knowing' what our girl looked like. Hopefully it will be clearer this time around, though with a placenta on the front wall getting in the way as well I'm not -too- hopeful to be honest. 

For me however, it's definitely worth the money to try anyway. I don't know why, I just can't imagine actually having a daughter around yet. So these scans just make it feel more real to me, plus I really really want some good 3D face shots to put on the wall above her crib. 

I've heard loads of ladies mention these 'hiccups' now, what do they feel like?


----------



## hivechild

blondeNklutzi said:


> Erised your little princess is sooo camera shy! I do hope you get some good pictures at your next appointment though! I really am worried about my pics since I'm definitely a plus size mommy. I just hope my belly fat doesn't get in the way, which is why we are waiting until 30 weeks to do the 3d u/s.

I bet her little girl is going to be the complete opposite when she's born and an absolute star in front of the camera!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

hive- probably!

Erised-the hiccups just feel like a rythmic motion. Recently for me, basically my whole tummy jolts at regular intervals for a while then calms down.


----------



## Erised

Don't think I've had them just yet in that case, or perhaps it's because of the placenta being up front that I can't feel them. I love watching my belly jump in the evenings though :cloud9:

DH laughed at me the other night, I was resting my hands on my stomach while laying down & watching tv. I'm used to her kicking and just feeling some movement, but she did this slow turn right underneath my hand. Sort of felt like moving/scraping a knuckle along the inside of my stomach for a couple of inches... made me jump out of my skin! No idea why, I just wasn't expecting it at all. Took while to put my hands back on my stomach again :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

double digits yayyy!!! :D xx


----------



## greenlady

Hey all, I'm viable today! I don't feel like I known enought to post in the general 2nd tri forum so I'm posting it here instead, the last viable baby of March Mummies :happydance:


----------



## Kel127

greenlady said:


> Hey all, I'm viable today! I don't feel like I known enought to post in the general 2nd tri forum so I'm posting it here instead, the last viable baby of March Mummies :happydance:

Congrats on being viable!!!


----------



## julchen_79

Erised said:


> DH laughed at me the other night, I was resting my hands on my stomach while laying down & watching tv. I'm used to her kicking and just feeling some movement, but she did this slow turn right underneath my hand. Sort of felt like moving/scraping a knuckle along the inside of my stomach for a couple of inches... made me jump out of my skin! No idea why, I just wasn't expecting it at all. Took while to put my hands back on my stomach again :dohh:


I have had this too a lot lately. Like to describe it to my OH as if the baby is swimming really close to the surface. :rofl: I wonder what it is that we feel?!? Wish I knew...think I can tell whether it is his back/butt or leg/arm but maybe I am just imagining things. 

Can't wait for Saturday for our 3D Ultrasound...just praying one of our cars will start..we are expecting an overnight low of -33...brrr...


----------



## julchen_79

MiissMuffet said:


> double digits yayyy!!! :D xx

 Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

julchen_79 said:


> I wonder what it is that we feel?!? Wish I knew...think I can tell whether it is his back/butt or leg/arm but maybe I am just imagining things.

I had a nice big round baby part stick out the other day, so I knew it had to be the head or the butt. So, I grabbed my doppler and listened for the heartbeat. It'd either be by the bump (head) or down low (butt) -- It was the kids butt!


----------



## julchen_79

That is so awesome!! I can only guess ... but going by where he kicks and where his back is (which I can definetely feel when he pushes out) I assume he is head down. The creepy part to me is when you feel an elbow or knee slowly moving under your skin...but yet so cool at the same time!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Seity said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what it is that we feel?!? Wish I knew...think I can tell whether it is his back/butt or leg/arm but maybe I am just imagining things.
> 
> I had a nice big round baby part stick out the other day, so I knew it had to be the head or the butt. So, I grabbed my doppler and listened for the heartbeat. It'd either be by the bump (head) or down low (butt) -- It was the kids butt!Click to expand...

:haha:
I can't tell which is the butt or the head. i think i know where she is lying though as to were she wiggles and kicks as she tends to be locked in a horixontal slanty kinda way- down low on my left side and up higher on my right side just below my ribs (which she pushes if I slouch "sit up properly mummy"). I'm guessing her feet are at the high end as that's where most kicks are, i havn't felt a low kick in a while just high ones and at the low end of where she is i get lots of poking and wiggling. Most of the time both ends at once :haha: I often get a little hard something poking out of my right side (the high side) so i'm defo going for that the butt / feet end I think :rofl:


----------



## Emskins

I have been trying to figure out what body parts are where but not much luck yet!

The 'scraping' sensation is very strange, cool but also a bit creepy in a way!


----------



## julchen_79

MiissMuffet - I could not have described it any better!!! Our little ones might be in a similar position. Guess we will see on Saturday what position he has snuggled up in. 

Emskins - my OH felt the scraping or for him more a slow movement of something hard under my skin - it crept him out a bit too but he could not get enough of it.


----------



## bigbloomerz

After the scan yesterday I was told Hobnob was in a Breech posiotion, would explain why Ive been getting kicked in my bladder and no Rib kicks yet! xx


----------



## Jadey121

Hi Ladies!

Havent been on here for a while! How are you all? :) 
I have my 4D scan coming up on 19th Dec i cant wait! Have any of you had one yet id love to see some pics! 
Hope everyones pregnancys going well so far!

Leanne xxx


----------



## Erised

Had our second try of the 3D scan today, thankfully today she was awake enough to play along! Must have been half the chocolate bar and the cold orange juice I had in the car :blush:

Our little girl at 28 weeks 1 day, the last time we'll see her in 3D until we get to meet her in real life. Loved every minute of the scan =)
 



Attached Files:







11-12-2009 Scan01.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









11-12-2009 Scan02.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









11-12-2009 Scan04.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6









11-12-2009 Scan08.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









11-12-2009 Scan09.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## julchen_79

Thanks for sharing the pictures Erised!!! They are so lovely! What a cute little princess!

We have our 3D scan tomorrow morning...so excited.


----------



## JessiHD

She's so pretty! I want a 3D scan but my hubby thinks it's a waste of money! :(


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Erised, I'm glad she played along this time! She's quite gorgeous!


----------



## girl friday

I just realised I haven't updated on here. I'm on team blue!

Been getting lots of proper kicks for over a month now! DH talks and reads to "bumpy" every night and he responds with lots of movement! We can't identify body parts yet, but watching my tummy move is fun!

I don't have a bump/text buddy so if anyone is interested, PM me.

I hope you are all enjoying your pregnancies and I'll see you all moving between 2nd and 3rd tri!

x


----------



## hivechild

Aww, so glad she finally decided to show her pretty lil face, Erised. She looks like she's practicing posing for the camera already!


----------



## mummydee

gorge scan pics hun!


----------



## aflight84

YAY Congrats on team blue Friday!!!!

i just realised in 2 weeks time i'll be in 3rd tri YAY


----------



## julchen_79

Hello Ladies...we had our 3D scan on Saturday and apparently our little guy is a fabulous sleeper. I had hot chocolate and a chocolate bar for breakfast, when we got there he was still sleeping so I had to eat 3 more suckers and do some jumping jacks before he woke up :dohh: I hope he'll sleep like that once he is born. :haha: 

Anyway it was fabulous...here are some pictures.
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_20.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









UC BABY_102.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5









UC BABY_29.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









UC BABY_72.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5









UC BABY_71.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww Julchen, he's a very handsome little man! 

I'm thinking about rescheduling my 3d ultrasound for this week if possible between my schedule, OH's schedule, and if there is an appointment open! That means it will only be 29 weeks instead of 30 though....hmm.


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> Aww Julchen, he's a very handsome little man!
> 
> I'm thinking about rescheduling my 3d ultrasound for this week if possible between my schedule, OH's schedule, and if there is an appointment open! That means it will only be 29 weeks instead of 30 though....hmm.

Mine were done at 29 weeks. I can't imagine that there is a big difference between 29 and 30 weeks. Either way...enjoy the experience, it is definetely worth the money. :thumbup:


----------



## hivechild

What a gorgeous little fella, julchen. Great pics!


----------



## girl friday

I can't belive we have reached 3rd tri! The time has gone so quickly!

Ladies, your 3D scans look fab!

X


----------



## blondeNklutzi

julchen_79 said:


> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Aww Julchen, he's a very handsome little man!
> 
> I'm thinking about rescheduling my 3d ultrasound for this week if possible between my schedule, OH's schedule, and if there is an appointment open! That means it will only be 29 weeks instead of 30 though....hmm.
> 
> Mine were done at 29 weeks. I can't imagine that there is a big difference between 29 and 30 weeks. Either way...enjoy the experience, it is definetely worth the money. :thumbup:Click to expand...

True, its just one week. Buuut, I guess I should teach myself to be patient and just wait for my appointment, lol! Your pics turned out brilliant...hope mine look close to that good!


----------



## julchen_79

blondeNklutzi said:


> julchen_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blondeNklutzi said:
> 
> 
> Aww Julchen, he's a very handsome little man!
> 
> I'm thinking about rescheduling my 3d ultrasound for this week if possible between my schedule, OH's schedule, and if there is an appointment open! That means it will only be 29 weeks instead of 30 though....hmm.
> 
> Mine were done at 29 weeks. I can't imagine that there is a big difference between 29 and 30 weeks. Either way...enjoy the experience, it is definetely worth the money. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> True, its just one week. Buuut, I guess I should teach myself to be patient and just wait for my appointment, lol! Your pics turned out brilliant...hope mine look close to that good!Click to expand...

I booked my appointment 2 Month ago...during that time I tried to reschedule to an earlier date several times...too impatient as well :haha: But we were a little bit restricted and could only take a weekend appointment in the mornings so my parents in Germany could follow the entire Ultrasound via web streaming so in the end I had to wait the full two months...I have another one today with the consultant to check if my placenta has moved...and hopefully they will check if those cysts in his brain are gone.


----------



## JessiHD

I think we had better remove RSBabe from our list as she is apparently a troll!


----------



## MiissMuffet

JessiHD said:


> I think we had better remove RSBabe from our list as she is apparently a troll!

huh? why what's happened?? :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

aah I saw the thread. Stupid troll!! take her off!!


----------



## Emskins

Troll?? I am confused and I don't see any thread....


----------



## JessiHD

Emskins said:


> Troll?? I am confused and I don't see any thread....

It's called update on RSBabe on SecondTrimester form (not sure how to link it). 
She has been pretending to be pregnant and to be her OH, for attention or something!!! It's very odd but sadly true.:nope:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Wha? Where? What did i miss? I should check this thing more often! xx


----------



## JessiHD

bigbloomerz said:


> Wha? Where? What did i miss? I should check this thing more often! xx

It's the scandal of the second trimester forum!!!


----------



## greenlady

I think they've removed the thread now, everyone was getting really wound up about it all...


----------



## MiissMuffet

It was the big thread about OH has been in an accident. lots of updates etc. Can't believe people get satisfaction over pretending in a pregnancy forum!!


----------



## julchen_79

Ahhh now I am in the loop as well. That's horrible! Honestly I am just a little bit surprised though. Was following the thread and a few times I quietly thought that it sounds too bloomy written - if that makes sense. I was probably just jealeous of her writing skills...lol...too bad it turned out to be a hoax! I don't get these people...


----------



## MiissMuffet

shocking aye!


----------



## julchen_79

Ahhh now I am in the loop as well. That's horrible! Honestly I am just a little bit surprised though. Was following the thread and a few times I quietly thought that it sounds too bloomy written - if that makes sense. I was probably just jealeous of her writing skills...lol...too bad it turned out to be a hoax! I don't get these people...


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ohhhh! I get it now, I remember reading that thread and commenting on it a few times, I think someone even sent a message round at one point asking to sign a card or something that would mean giving addresses out, thankfully I didnt reply to it, could have been giving my details to anyone for anything!

Will remove her or him whoever it was from the list xx


----------



## Emskins

Wow, crazy stuff!

I have my second midwife appointment tomorrow, the last one was like 6 weeks ago or something. I am not really sure what a midwife does, especially when I saw her and she didn't check me over or listen to the baby at all so now I have no idea what to expect tomorrow...

on the up side and off topic it is snowing here and looks really pretty


----------



## bigbloomerz

Emskins Midwifes usually just take your blood pressure, weigh you, check the babys heartbeat with a Doppler, ask you how things are going, and send you for blood tests, well thats what mine does anyway! :) xx


----------



## julchen_79

julchen_79 said:


> Ahhh now I am in the loop as well. That's horrible! Honestly I am just a little bit surprised though. Was following the thread and a few times I quietly thought that it sounds too bloomy written - if that makes sense. I was probably just jealeous of her writing skills...lol...too bad it turned out to be a hoax! I don't get these people...


Ahhh sorry for the double post !! :blush:


----------



## JessiHD

Ohhhh snow! We might be getting that over here too. Everyone got a nice big winter coat to keep their bumps warm?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I want snow! We don't get snow here, mostly just solid sheets of ice, sometimes a very little bit of snow on top of the ice. :(


----------



## julchen_79

We are just defrosting from a deep freeze here...on Sunday we were supposedly the second coldest place on earth...-46 just two degrees more than Siberia!!! Brrrrr...but the beautiful part about Alberta is that we mostly have clear blue skies and lots of sunshine.

Just got back from my prenatal - re ultrasound, doctor confirmed everything is perfect and spot on for 29 weeks. Starting my bi weekly appointments now. 

Hope everyone is feeling their best and has a great Holiday season!!


----------



## JessiHD

Bookies are giving the shortest odds for a white Christmas in the UK for a decade. Keep your fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## julchen_79

JessiHD said:


> Bookies are giving the shortest odds for a white Christmas in the UK for a decade. Keep your fingers crossed!!! :)

Will keep mine crossed! Nothing nicer than a white Christmas!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hi all!! I have a March Thread up in 3rd tri if anyone is interested in joining :)


----------



## aflight84

oh i'll be over on Friday YAY!!!!!

i had some good news on thursday my manager approved my maternity leave plans - 67 days to go i officially finish on the 26th Feb YAY


----------



## bigbloomerz

aflight thats great news :) Bet you cant wait!

Hope everyone is having a good week, we are still snowed in, since thursday night! Hubby managed to get the car to work today but took him a lot longer than normal.
more snow supposed to be forecast for thursday, I need to get out and do some klast minute shopping, need some tights! its very cold! lol

How is everyone? xx


----------



## JessiHD

I'll be in 3rd tri on Thursday, which is the anniversary of my first kiss with DH and Christmas Eve! Triple excitement! Submitted my maternity leave to leave on 8th March, boss has agreed it verbally so don't think there will be any trouble!


----------



## greenlady

Oh sorry but I don't want any more snow! We're supposed to be driving on Christmas day... I'll be in third tri next week, but I'll drop in on the third tri thread if thats OK..


----------



## bigbloomerz

Merry XMas to all the Lovely March Mummis, and have a lovely new year! :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aww thank you BigB. How was your Christmas?


----------



## bigbloomerz

It was hectic but good :) got spoilt rotten lol. xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Haha, so did I. OH and I had already agreed on what our presents to each other were going to be and that we weren't buying any additional ones...so he bought me FOUR MORE. I could have killed him. They were awesome geek gifts though, two Star Trek books, a video game, and a blu-ray series! I was over the moon.


----------



## bigbloomerz

My OH is major Sci Fi Geek, he is mad on Star Wars and Doctor Who, so most of his presents were SW or Dr Who related! pretty easy to buy for lol. xx


----------



## SGDMom

Hi there,

I'm due March 24th with my 3rd, I'm more scared about being home alone all day with the 2 little ones while DH is at work and DD is at school. Our 2nd will be just turning 2 in Febuary and she's quite the handful and has been since day one. 

My Mom asked what I would do if my 1st is the easy one (which she sooo is) and my 2nd one is the in the middle one while the 3rd is the hard one. I told her she'd have to visit me in the nut house. Soo scared lol. I know I should be scared about the whole you know labour issue but realy that only lasts a few hours. 

Hopefully I'm not the only one scare to their wits end about being home alone with 2 babies.


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow i just realised i havn't posted in here for a long while!!
So now I'm confuzzled R us March girls considered to be march "mummies" or march "lambs". I like the march lambs siggy better though- (the colours and stuff- no offence to the one who made our march siggy i LOVE it I just like pink alot lol)
I don't know can u tell I am a wee bit borded??

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

SGDMom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm due March 24th with my 3rd, I'm more scared about being home alone all day with the 2 little ones while DH is at work and DD is at school. Our 2nd will be just turning 2 in Febuary and she's quite the handful and has been since day one.
> 
> My Mom asked what I would do if my 1st is the easy one (which she sooo is) and my 2nd one is the in the middle one while the 3rd is the hard one. I told her she'd have to visit me in the nut house. Soo scared lol. I know I should be scared about the whole you know labour issue but realy that only lasts a few hours.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not the only one scare to their wits end about being home alone with 2 babies.

Nope, this is my first, but if it makes you feel any better I'm scared sh*tless about being a mommy!


----------



## bigbloomerz

MiissMuffet said:


> wow i just realised i havn't posted in here for a long while!!
> So now I'm confuzzled R us March girls considered to be march "mummies" or march "lambs". I like the march lambs siggy better though- (the colours and stuff- no offence to the one who made our march siggy i LOVE it I just like pink alot lol)
> I don't know can u tell I am a wee bit borded??
> 
> x

Hey hun, the March Mummies is in the pregnancy buddies section, so when we are out of thrd tri its a place for us to keep coming back to as our LO's grow up nd share advice and stories.
The March Lambs is in 3rd Tri, so after giving birth I dont know if people will still go back into third tri to post?
hope that makes sense lol.
I'm in both of them too as the third tri one is more for "now" if that makes sense?

Im not offended if you like the other siggy better :), Its my siggy that I used my own photo of a daffodil for, daffodil = spring = March, that kind of thing, im not really a pink girl tho so thats why it isnt pink lol.xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

SGDMom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm due March 24th with my 3rd, I'm more scared about being home alone all day with the 2 little ones while DH is at work and DD is at school. Our 2nd will be just turning 2 in Febuary and she's quite the handful and has been since day one.
> 
> My Mom asked what I would do if my 1st is the easy one (which she sooo is) and my 2nd one is the in the middle one while the 3rd is the hard one. I told her she'd have to visit me in the nut house. Soo scared lol. I know I should be scared about the whole you know labour issue but realy that only lasts a few hours.
> 
> Hopefully I'm not the only one scare to their wits end about being home alone with 2 babies.

Hey SGD welcome :) Im scared about just having the one to look after lol. I'm sure you arent alone, my nan had 12 kids, im not sure HOW she managed to look after all them at once! lol xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> wow i just realised i havn't posted in here for a long while!!
> So now I'm confuzzled R us March girls considered to be march "mummies" or march "lambs". I like the march lambs siggy better though- (the colours and stuff- no offence to the one who made our march siggy i LOVE it I just like pink alot lol)
> I don't know can u tell I am a wee bit borded??
> 
> x
> 
> Hey hun, the March Mummies is in the pregnancy buddies section, so when we are out of thrd tri its a place for us to keep coming back to as our LO's grow up nd share advice and stories.
> The March Lambs is in 3rd Tri, so after giving birth I dont know if people will still go back into third tri to post?
> hope that makes sense lol.
> I'm in both of them too as the third tri one is more for "now" if that makes sense?
> 
> Im not offended if you like the other siggy better :), Its my siggy that I used my own photo of a daffodil for, daffodil = spring = March, that kind of thing, im not really a pink girl tho so thats why it isnt pink lol.xxClick to expand...

That really DOES make sense!! :D I thought about that earlier so I changed my siggy for the now, and then later i will change to this one when I am a "mummy" :D:D not like a mommy wrapped in white bandages tho :haha: 
:hugs: xx

oohh and March is Autumn here lol spring is september, oct and nov. Unfortunatly it is the hot summer months right now :( booo :( x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Yeah that is a good point BB, i just never knew about this thread when I made the other. I noticed all the other months had a thread in 2nd tri but march so i decided id make us one in 3rd so we felt we fit in :lol: I never meant it to be competition :lol: 

I came up with the term march lambs because even if you are due in early march and have LO early or due in late march and have LO late, lambs are typically born february through april so it is still a wee lamb :) I have decided we will be getting our LO a lamb cuddly for a BIRTHday gift so he will hae it always and always be our little lamb :flower: Now only if my name was mary! :haha:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol hun dont worry, no need to apologise, I dont see it as competition, just support in different places :) 

You had the same idea as me about the spring theme then, me with the daffodil and you with the lambs lol. xx


----------



## Erised

The whole spring theme has confused me since it came about, as to me (having been taught by the astronomical calendar instead of the meteorology one) Spring doesn't start until the 21st of March (technically March 20th this year). So my baby to me will very much be a winter baby still, especially if she's born early. I've always considered myself to be a 'middle of winter' baby born on Feb 19th, but if spring starts on the 1st of March I'd be a very late winter baby. 

Also had no idea lambs were born this early on in the year :blush:


----------



## bigbloomerz

In Wales where im from they start being born as early as January! Not sure about down here in Kent tho, I didnt see any last year lol. xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

ooooh so the lamb is because of Spring tooo :dohh: haha I didn't even click. Ok so I'm not technically a lamb then :( I'm more like a red leaf or a raindrop :haha: Lambs are born typically in September :haha: That's ok. i am more than willing to stay a lamb just to hang with you lovely ladies. After all no1 here (in NZ where i am) is giving support to a "red leaf" or a "raindrop" like you guys :hugs: x


----------



## peddybaby

im due march 7th 2010


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hmmm, here March is either snow or tornados. No way of knowing which it will be. Last year the third week of Feb. we had a big ice storm, just four days later it was almost 70 degrees and we had our first tornadoes of the year. So honestly I have no idea if I'm having a winter baby or a spring baby or a summer baby!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Oh, and welcome peddybaby! Congrats on your pink bump!


----------



## MiissMuffet

peddybaby said:


> im due march 7th 2010

:hi: x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome peddybaby! :)

Its weird to think (well for me) that abroad Xmas is sunny and warm!! lol Im so used to it being cold and like now snowing and icy that I forget people can be on the beach in their swim suits having a turkey! lol xx


----------



## greenlady

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome peddybaby! :)
> 
> Its weird to think (well for me) that abroad Xmas is sunny and warm!! lol Im so used to it being cold and like now snowing and icy that I forget people can be on the beach in their swim suits having a turkey! lol xx

Well I'm from Oz living in London and I can't tell you the number of times I've heard 'A hot Christmas is WEIRD its just WRONG'. But I love it. It took me a few years to get used to sitting inside watching telly and eating all day! We often went to the beach on xmas day and I loved it. Everyone is there sitting on their towels with little plastic christmas trees and tinsel on, having a few beers. Mostly lunch is cold cuts and lots of yummy salads and king prawns. I have missed that so much this year!! :cry:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Awww greenlady :hugs: theres nothing weird or wrong with it, its just different lol. Give me a sunny day out at the beach over shivering in the cold anyday! xx


----------



## mummydee

lambs are march/april here BB... my uncle runs a farm and we always go to see them late march usually!

anyway - happy new year girls, sorry havent been on, had piggy flu and am well behind in coursework for my degree, struggling for any motivation though as not sleeping so just so tired all the time!

GTT is on Thursday and 28wk midwife appt next week! :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> Welcome peddybaby! :)
> 
> Its weird to think (well for me) that abroad Xmas is sunny and warm!! lol Im so used to it being cold and like now snowing and icy that I forget people can be on the beach in their swim suits having a turkey! lol xx

All the movies on TV have white xmas's lol i would love to have one of those one year. But yea it's pretty much just eat bbq's and salads and drink beer and wine in the sun and the kids play in paddling pools and run under sprinklers. Or u could be like I was this year- sitting inside with a big frown all like "no i dont want to go outside it's to damn hot grrrr, and no i am not going to the bbq i just wanna go home" :haha: lets hope next year is better :) x


----------



## hivechild

MiissMuffet said:


> ooooh so the lamb is because of Spring tooo :dohh: haha I didn't even click. Ok so I'm not technically a lamb then :( I'm more like a red leaf or a raindrop :haha: Lambs are born typically in September :haha: That's ok. i am more than willing to stay a lamb just to hang with you lovely ladies. After all no1 here (in NZ where i am) is giving support to a "red leaf" or a "raindrop" like you guys :hugs: x

Your little one could be a March Acorn (they drop everywhere here in Autumn)! :mrgreen:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hivechild said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> ooooh so the lamb is because of Spring tooo :dohh: haha I didn't even click. Ok so I'm not technically a lamb then :( I'm more like a red leaf or a raindrop :haha: Lambs are born typically in September :haha: That's ok. i am more than willing to stay a lamb just to hang with you lovely ladies. After all no1 here (in NZ where i am) is giving support to a "red leaf" or a "raindrop" like you guys :hugs: x
> 
> Your little one could be a March Acorn (they drop everywhere here in Autumn)! :mrgreen:Click to expand...

ooooh yes an acorn!!!! :haha: x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Well I know march is confusing weather wise but I liked the thought of lambs because it sounds sweet so i made sure to look it up and found out they are typically february-april. I dont own a farm so I can only go by the several sites I looked at on google :lol:

I kinda think of winter as december-january-february then spring is march-april-may then summer is june-july-august and autumn is september-october-november. I know the calendar says differently but my birthday is June 10th and in Michigan where I come from, it was usually like 90+ degrees so I just could NOT say that i was a spring baby!! :lol: and its the same with the other seasons like september isnt summer to me but according to the calendar it is til 21st and december is certainly winter in my eyes but again not til 21st. I think spring is the only one that I COULD possibly agree with the calendar on but since I dont with the others, i just dont with spring either :haha:


----------



## hivechild

greenlady said:


> Well I'm from Oz living in London and I can't tell you the number of times I've heard 'A hot Christmas is WEIRD its just WRONG'. But I love it. It took me a few years to get used to sitting inside watching telly and eating all day! We often went to the beach on xmas day and I loved it. Everyone is there sitting on their towels with little plastic christmas trees and tinsel on, having a few beers. Mostly lunch is cold cuts and lots of yummy salads and king prawns. I have missed that so much this year!! :cry:

I miss Christmas back home in Oz so much every year, and not just because I miss my family. Like you, when we were growing up, we would always go to the beach in the afternoon after lunch. It's definitely a different experience to Christmas in the cold and winter, but I love it!


----------



## greenlady

Yeah me too, I think I'm going to sod the expense and go home for next xmas, first one for LO, just to be with all the family, its been 10 years since I had christmas with my family. By then I will be able to have a beer or glass of wine as well, wahey!

Hope all the other March Mummies are well? more snow today!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hello everyone! How are we all? 
Im off to the midwife this morning for my 33 week checkup, all went well at the growth scan yesterday much improvement on last time, Hobnob is estimate weight of 5lb 3!! Thats average according to the sonographer, I was expecting her to be about 4lb 5 lol.

Has anyone else had estimate weights yet? xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Nope, unfortunately no estimate weights yet. But Dr. did say that I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead. Eeek!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Will have my growth scan wednesday. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Good luck for your scan hun :) I dont have anymore now :( oh well she will be here soon enough and get to see her in person then! hehe :) xx


----------



## mummydee

Turnip was est at 2lbs 5oz at 26 weeks, next growth scan at the end of the month so will let you know his weight then!


----------



## jj-rabbit

Hi all March mum's how is everyone getting on? I've posted this in 3rd tri too as well. Hmm just been thinking and i was wondering what to bring LO home in from the hosptial, (it may be a bit early for this question?) so thought i'd ask here and see what outfits you all have, if you have decided yet. 

Also after looking at what clothes i've got, my 0-3 stuff is mainly rompers and vest, got a few pairs of jeans and some tops, what's everyone else got? I was thinking of getting some zip tops and cardys for him for when we go out, or should i just buy a coat? what does everyone think? 

As you can probably tell this is my first and just want to make sure i've got enought but without going OTT xx


----------



## Emskins

I have my follow up growth scan tomorrow morning, hoping that LO has had a growth spurt and that everything is OK after measuring small 2 weeks ago, trying to focus my mind elsewhere today so I don't drive myself crazy with worry.

We are going to a friends today to collect the travel system we are buying off them and some other bits they are giving us like clothes and toys.

Hope you all have a good Sunday!


----------



## greenlady

Hi all, well I'm a bit behind I only managed to buy some baby clothes yesterday.. but I just got a few sleepsuits and bodysuits, but I haven't really got any clothes as such cause I'm on team yellow and so it's a bit hard to get generic clothes. 

JJ - I reckon we'll be brining the baby home in a plain sleepsuit and take a few cellular blankets but I'm a total novice so I'm not sure! Plus my mum knitted me a really sweet white cardigan. But I wouldn't have thought a coat would be necessary or comfortable when they're so little? Again, I pretty much know bugger all about this, sorry!

Emskins I'm sure everything will be fine and good luck with the scan - try not to worry too much :hugs: I have no idea how big my baby is because I don't have any growth scans. Do I presume that if my uterus is measruring spot on that the baby is too? A lot of people seem to be having growth scans but I had my 20wk scan, everything was measuring average so that was that - I don't know how I would even know if there was a size problem at this stage. :shrug:

Hope the travel system worked out OK, we've got a pre-loved pram as well!


----------



## jj-rabbit

greenlady said:


> Hi all, well I'm a bit behind I only managed to buy some baby clothes yesterday.. but I just got a few sleepsuits and bodysuits, but I haven't really got any clothes as such cause I'm on team yellow and so it's a bit hard to get generic clothes.
> 
> JJ - I reckon we'll be brining the baby home in a plain sleepsuit and take a few cellular blankets but I'm a total novice so I'm not sure! Plus my mum knitted me a really sweet white cardigan. But I wouldn't have thought a coat would be necessary or comfortable when they're so little? Again, I pretty much know bugger all about this, sorry!
> 
> Emskins I'm sure everything will be fine and good luck with the scan - try not to worry too much :hugs: I have no idea how big my baby is because I don't have any growth scans. Do I presume that if my uterus is measruring spot on that the baby is too? A lot of people seem to be having growth scans but I had my 20wk scan, everything was measuring average so that was that - I don't know how I would even know if there was a size problem at this stage. :shrug:
> 
> Hope the travel system worked out OK, we've got a pre-loved pram as well!

No i wasn't sure about a coat but then have seen some so just wasn't sure (only meant a coat though for when he's a couple of months or so not newborn).
Like you totally new to this and not really sure what i need. Going to go for a sleepsuit too with a nice blanket i think for bringing him home x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Growth scan done at 34+1 and the babys abdo circumfrence and femur length was measuring 34+2 which is basically perfect. Makes me happy he wont be massive and he will probably fit in the regular size clothes i got. lol BUT... the BPD measured at 38+1!! And whats worse his head circumfrence measured at a whopping 38+5!!!!!! I cannot beleive he has a full grown head at 34 weeks! i hope the growth on his head slows while the rest keeps growing. I said, it is no wonder i am up so much having to pee, i got a boulder on my bladder. The estimated weight was a bit high as well... 5lbs 14oz... but i have heard so many cases that the estimated weight is way off so i am not taking it too seriously. It is the measurements that are the accurate ones. Overall the scan went quite quick and the pic we got is cute but kinda crappy because she snapped it so quick. I was hoping to find out a lot more info but couldnt remember it all at the time. I hate rushed scans But I was glad to see bubs again. He has the sweetest little button nose


----------



## MiissMuffet

DueMarch2nd said:


> Growth scan done at 34+1 and the babys abdo circumfrence and femur length was measuring 34+2 which is basically perfect. Makes me happy he wont be massive and he will probably fit in the regular size clothes i got. lol BUT... the BPD measured at 38+1!! And whats worse his head circumfrence measured at a whopping 38+5!!!!!! I cannot beleive he has a full grown head at 34 weeks! i hope the growth on his head slows while the rest keeps growing. I said, it is no wonder i am up so much having to pee, i got a boulder on my bladder. The estimated weight was a bit high as well... 5lbs 14oz... but i have heard so many cases that the estimated weight is way off so i am not taking it too seriously. It is the measurements that are the accurate ones. Overall the scan went quite quick and the pic we got is cute but kinda crappy because she snapped it so quick. I was hoping to find out a lot more info but couldnt remember it all at the time. I hate rushed scans But I was glad to see bubs again. He has the sweetest little button nose

i hope his head doesn't grow much more hun I will feel very sorry for u if it does lol. :hugs: x


----------



## bigbloomerz

DueMarch2nd said:


> The estimated weight was a bit high as well... 5lbs 14oz... but i have heard so many cases that the estimated weight is way off so i am not taking it too seriously. He has the sweetest little button nose

Yep we got told 5lb 3oz last week at 33 weeks which is apparently mid to high, wouldnt worry about it hun, they are only estimates and can be WAY off like you said. Know what you mean about the button nose, arent they adorable! :D xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Sigh, wish I could have a growth scan to get a weight for my LO! The only thing the dr. has told me is that my FH is three weeks ahead, lol.


----------



## Kel127

I don't get a growth scan either. I would love to know est weight and such!My FH is always right on I measured 34 at my 34 week appointment. 
I had my baby shower last weekend and got alot of great stuff, so now his room is almost ready. We even finally decided on a name! 
Now we just need to wait for our little man!


----------



## JessiHD

I wish they hadn't told me, now worried about giving birth to a huge baby!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Much Needed Update - 

Apologies to everyone in this thread that I havent been on here much lately, time just seems to be flying by!
I'll be 36 weeks tommorow :happydance:

How is everyone doing? getting nevrous? excited? I'm a bit of both! xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

bigbloomerz said:


> Much Needed Update -
> 
> Apologies to everyone in this thread that I havent been on here much lately, time just seems to be flying by!
> I'll be 36 weeks tommorow :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing? getting nevrous? excited? I'm a bit of both! xx

I agree time is flying by!! i'm 34 weeks today and also nervous and excited. Got scan on Friday to see if my placenta has moved so looking forward to that and seeing LO again. There also checking growth as my fundal height has been slightly behind but my midwives have commented they can feel him and he feels long so not too worried. 

Have you packed your bag yet? I keep meaning too and then not doing it, suppose i really should think about getting it done.

Hope everyone is feeling okay.

:happydance: to all March mummies as we're nearly there xx


----------



## Seity

I'm getting a growth scan at my 36 week appointment. They also want to try and see what position my little man is in. I forgot to ask yesterday what my fundal height was measuring at my 34 week appointment, but I know I have a tiny bump. I figure between that and the fact my boy is in a tight little ball and they aren't sure exactly where his head is (other than down) I get the extra scan.
I haven't packed a bag yet. I'm not too worried about that as there are a lot more important things we need to do and haven't bothered with yet. :D


----------



## Kel127

I had my 36 week check-up today. The baby is head down, but not engaged yet. My cervix is still closed. 
I haven't pack my bag yet either. Think I will try to do that this weekend.


----------



## JessiHD

Started my antenatal classes with Parentcraft today and it was absolutely fab! I'm going to be a mummy next month, wooooooopppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have my scan in 1 week :dance: to check for placenta position, but apparently they check the measurements etc too. Well they better!! x


----------



## bigbloomerz

jj-rabbit said:


> bigbloomerz said:
> 
> 
> Much Needed Update -
> 
> Apologies to everyone in this thread that I havent been on here much lately, time just seems to be flying by!
> I'll be 36 weeks tommorow :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing? getting nevrous? excited? I'm a bit of both! xx
> 
> I agree time is flying by!! i'm 34 weeks today and also nervous and excited. Got scan on Friday to see if my placenta has moved so looking forward to that and seeing LO again. There also checking growth as my fundal height has been slightly behind but my midwives have commented they can feel him and he feels long so not too worried.
> 
> Have you packed your bag yet? I keep meaning too and then not doing it, suppose i really should think about getting it done.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling okay.
> 
> :happydance: to all March mummies as we're nearly there xxClick to expand...

My Bag been packed for the past 3 weeks hun :) Good luck for the scan, let us know how it goes :) xx


----------



## JessiHD

I'm half packed, going to finish tonight!


----------



## bigbloomerz

JessiHD said:


> I'm half packed, going to finish tonight!

I still have my MP3 player to upload my "labour playlist" onto and also a list of contact numbers to add just incase my mobile stops working, its not been very reliable past few weeks! 

Is anyone hiring a TENS machine? xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

Whoo had my scan this morning and all is great!! :happydance:

Placenta has moved, no longer low and they measured him and said that his measurements couldn't be more perfect they are exactly what he should be, he's not little and not big just right. 

Can't wait to meet him now, ahh but the sonographer said he hasn't got a lot of room, his knees are right up by his head, lol. He had his hand up by his face too and was wiggling his fingers, so cute. 

Feel great today now, how is everyone elses Friday going? xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

bigbloomerz said:


> JessiHD said:
> 
> 
> I'm half packed, going to finish tonight!
> 
> 
> Is anyone hiring a TENS machine? xxClick to expand...

Hmm i'm not sure whether to or not, only one of my friends hired one, but then she swore it worked so i am thinking of it x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Glad the scan went well hun! did you get any pics? Im gonna buy a TENS instea dof hiring one, apparently they can be useful for other ailments aswell so its worth a try, if not i'll resellf it on Ebay lol xx


----------



## jj-rabbit

No didn't get offered any pics, and felt kinda funny asking as we'd gone for her to check things but did still think they might have mentioned it. Oh we'll he'll be here soon enough! 

E-bay is great for things you no longer have a use for, i've sold loads lately! How much are the TENS to buy then, i hadn't considering buying was just thinking of hiring but may be worth buying if not too much dearer? I'll have to see if anywhere has any offers on them x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I think they are around £30 to buy. I havent priced them up because i am not getting one so maybe you can find them cheaper

My bag has been packed for a while now.All it needs is the last minute items and i havent got all my snacks sorted yet. I'll get those done around 38 weeks or so. The last minute things i will pack once the contractions start. They say it is good to move around and i figure i will feel a bit useless walking around the house with nothing to do. My kitties would be following me from room to room thinking i am crazy lol Knowing how long early labour can take, i figure i will pack my bag and probably tidy up the house. But then again, if i go overdue i can just picture myself doing that stuff in my 40th week and anything i need from the bag just digging it out like at a hotel :haha: I can imagine how clean the house will be if i go overdue. It is already a lot neater than usual. If i have my husband pause something we are watching for me to go make a cuppa tea or go to the bathroom he usually has to come find me because i find something that needs sorted lol And he hates when i find a job for him to do lol


----------



## mummydee

Amy perhaps I can hire your TENS off you after Hobnob is born then ;)


----------



## bigbloomerz

mummydee said:


> Amy perhaps I can hire your TENS off you after Hobnob is born then ;)

Lol Mates Rates for you Dee, £50 per week? :rofl: 

The ones to hire in uk vary from 25 - 40 for 6 weeks hire, im buying one for £53, its the one most people have recommended to me, ordering it tommorow, so hopefully it should be here by the end of the week! 

https://www.expressyourselfmums.co....ens-maternity-tens-obstetric-tens-machine.htm

xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I keep forgetting this thread is here! 

I bought a TENS off eBay the other day - it's a Babycare Femme one (the same people who make the Elle ones) I managed to win the auction for £25 with just under £3 for p&p - so only a tiny amount more than it would cost to hire one. Can't wait to try it! My mum used only TENS and G&A with all 3 of her kids, hoping I can do the same!


----------



## CocoaOne

Just realised that I never joined this thread because I originally thought my EDD was beginning of April :blush:


----------



## bigbloomerz

CocoaOne said:


> Just realised that I never joined this thread because I originally thought my EDD was beginning of April :blush:

Lol whats your date now hun? xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I'm due 28th March according to MW and scans.

Willing to bet money that she'll arrive late..... but I'm sticking with being a March Mummy!


----------



## mummydee

bigbloomerz said:


> mummydee said:
> 
> 
> Amy perhaps I can hire your TENS off you after Hobnob is born then ;)
> 
> Lol Mates Rates for you Dee, £50 per week? :rofl:
> 
> The ones to hire in uk vary from 25 - 40 for 6 weeks hire, im buying one for £53, its the one most people have recommended to me, ordering it tommorow, so hopefully it should be here by the end of the week!
> 
> https://www.expressyourselfmums.co....ens-maternity-tens-obstetric-tens-machine.htm
> 
> xxClick to expand...

£50 a week - how cheap! :dohh: hahaha!

It looks like a good one, they just seem a bit fiddly and complicated. I have been looking at those therma-heat pad things they keep advertising on the telly too!


----------



## jackie.d

please can you add my c section date :flower: my due date is already next to my name (23rd march) my csection date is 19th march.
thankyou xxx


----------



## Angielove

always here to chat girls


----------



## tiger

WOW i didnt even know this thread was here!!!! ive just been using the one in 3rd tri! im due march 8th as most probably already know :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

jackie.d said:


> please can you add my c section date :flower: my due date is already next to my name (23rd march) my csection date is 19th march.
> thankyou xxx

Done :) xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Ended up hiring a TENS machine from Boots, waiting to see what its like when it arrives, Nurse said to me on Monday If I have an induction or end up needing a C Section there wont be much point in me having it, so think £60 is a lot to pay for something i may or may not use! 

Sorry Dee! if its any good will let you know which one it is and prices and so on.xx


----------



## JessiHD

My mum uses a TENS for her chronic back pain and it's doing the world of good. Will be using mine for my bad shoulder after labour, so even if it doesn't help that much in labour it won't be a waste of money.


----------



## CocoaOne

I bought a Femme TENS off eBay for £25. My mum only used G&A and TENS in her labours so I'm hoping it helps me too. Got a feeling my back will suffer most in labour.


----------



## bigbloomerz

4 Hours of Braxtons last night omg EVIL! Especially the ones in my back. Anyone else suffering? xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I still haven't had any BHs! I thought I had one at the weekend, bump felt tighter that usual so got my mum to have a feel and she said it was no way tight enough to be a BH, so :shrug:


----------



## bigbloomerz

I didnt start getting them properly till about a week and a half ago hun, so wouldnt worry about it :) My MIL swears she never had any! Lucky thing lol xx


----------



## Emskins

I am not sure I am having BH's either, have been what feels like a sore bump quite low down..perhaps this is a BH and I am clueless!


----------



## Erised

Apparently everyone has braxton hicks, some just don't feel and/or notice them. Your uterus is still doing practise contractions though, don't worry =)

I've only just started feeling mine in the last few days. When I say 'feeling mine' I don't mean pain or anything, it means I've started noticing my stomach going hard when laying down at night. That's all ... and not every night either.


----------



## Erised

Apparently everyone has braxton hicks, some just don't feel and/or notice them. Your uterus is still doing practise contractions though, don't worry =)

I've only just started feeling mine in the last few days. When I say 'feeling mine' I don't mean pain or anything, it means I've started noticing my stomach going hard when laying down at night. That's all ... and not every night either.


----------



## MiissMuffet

bigbloomerz said:


> 4 Hours of Braxtons last night omg EVIL! Especially the ones in my back. Anyone else suffering? xx

Yep! i've had them since about 20 weeks but just this last week or so they've turned it up a notch and have become more intense. Some days worse than others :wacko:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I wish I were still having intense BH, but they have stopped! Now I feel like my body is just giving up or something!


----------



## Seity

I wasn't sure I'd had any BH's, but there are times my stomach seemed tighter and I'm guessing they must have been BH since my LO is almost fully engaged.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Sounds like it Seity :) I dont notice the tightenings so much I notice the pain more! xx


----------



## CocoaOne

I've been having crampy feelings for a few days now- a bit like when you've got diarrhea and you feel crampy. Not sure if it's LO resting on my bowel, or something to do with baby/uterus preparing? :shrug: I never had period cramps so I'm not sure what they feel like, could be that I suppose but seems a bit deeper than that. Oh the joys!


----------



## MarieGx

March Bump Due the 11th :D
Looking for a text buddy too if there are any takers?


----------



## hivechild

Hi girls,

I just wanted to post a quick update on how we're doing. It's been a rough first week but hopefully it's all behind us for now and things are on the upswing.

On the first day after the wee monkey was born, they had trouble finding his femoral pulse and took him to get his blood pressure checked. The pressure in his legs was lower than in his arms which is apparently flipped over from what was normal. 

They weren't super worried so neither were we but they had to watch him and recheck him a couple times over while we were in the hospital. The concern was that it could be indicative of a heart issue w/narrowed valves.

We got discharged on Tuesday afternoon and we had a follow up appointment with his Pediatrician on Wednesday morning because his weight had dropped rather quickly down to the borderline 10% acceptable while in hospital. Luckily he seemed to have stabilized and showed a small gain when we went in, but they wanted to have him seen by a cardiologist because of the blood pressure issues. 

They called into the Children's Hospital in Boston to set up an appointment and as it turns out, they wanted him to come in and get seen that very day so rather unexpectedly we went from a quick pedi visit in the morning to having to drive into town and spend most of the rest of the day while they ran tests (EKG & ECG along with all the other little health checks). After all that, it all came back looking fine and they couldn't find any problems other than a tiny little hole in his heart that is apparently not uncommon in babies his age (born a little early) and no cause for concern as the cardiologist is confident it'll close up and pose no future issues. He said that unless something obvious came up that it wouldn't need to be rechecked until he was 4-5 years old.

All that being done, we thought we were over with it all and could move on. As it turns out, that was overly optimistic. On Saturday morning I noticed that Ronan's color was looking a lot worse (he'd been released with mild jaundice) so I called the pedi's office and they had me bring him right in. 

His bilirubin levels had spiked sharply and gone from 8.7 when he was checked on Monday in the hospital up to 23 so they had him admitted to the hospital straight away to begin treatment. While jaundice isn't in and of itself a terrible thing, the whole experience was horribly stressful and traumatizing.

They had to put an IV into him to get fluids in and it took them 4 attempts with his veins blowing out the first 3 times. Seeing that happen to your wee little one and hearing them cry and distressed brings out feelings and instincts that you read about all the time but just can't really understand until it's happening to you. Seeing him covered in little blood soaked gauze and tape was awful.

The next 2 days were spent in a blur of very little sleep as I had to feed him every 3 hrs (from start of feed) and the first day/night I had to express after every nursing to top him up and ensure he was getting as much in him as we could to help flush the crap out of his system. I was distressed at having to give him a bottle, and on top of that to use a pacifier (dummy) to keep him calm in the 'tank' when he was put back in to settle. I was so determined before all this not to do either as we got established with breastfeeding and I was terrified that he'd start refusing to latch (luckily he's proven himself to still be a boobie man just like his daddy).

Because he had a mask over his eyes to protect them from the lights, either myself or hubby had to be awake and watching him at all times because if it got pulled off or moved it had to be fixed immediately, thus the very little sleep and lots of stress as you sat around not being able to do much of anything and keeping one eye on the monkey the whole time.

Hubby was a trooper but the lack of sleep started getting the better of him after the first day as his protective daddy instincts were in overdrive and he was feeling helpless at not being able to do anything about it and then getting stressed any time Ronan was unsettled or having a good cry. I eventually convinced him to go lay down and get some sleep and sort of forgot to wake him up for his next 'shift.' :blush: After he finally did get up, he did a lot better!

Anyway, long story short, this afternoon at lunch time we got the good news that Ronan's levels had dropped and were still going down even after the light therapy was stopped so we would be allowed to go home. Cue much celebrating!

I have to say that with all of the effort put into 'clearing his system out' that I've been elbow deep in wet and dirty diapers and let me just say that the dirty ones are explosively so!

We're all home now and have caught up on some sleep with a bit of a nap and are getting settled. I still have to stick to a strict feeding schedule with the monkey for awhile yet to ensure his levels keep dropping, but he's feeding much better now that he's not sleepy and out of it from the jaundice so I'm optimistic once again that this next week will be infinitely better than the last!

If you made it this far in reading my ramble, kudos to you!

Time for a cup of tea and to put my feet up for a bit.


----------



## Erised

Ouch, what a first week indeed! You definitely got thrown in on the deep end of being a mummy, didn't you? Your emotions must have been all over the place. Really hope that now that he's home again things will go well and settle down into a 'normal' family life. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a better time up ahead for you. Time to actually get to enjoy your little boy fully without the added extra worry and stress =)


----------



## hivechild

My emotions and hormones have been running rampant. I swear I've cried more in the last week than I have in the last 3 years, pregnancy included!


----------



## vegasbaby

You poor thing, that is a traumatic first week. I am so glad to here that little Ronan has improved (by the way I love the name!). Here we all are fretting over them in the womb thinking it will be easier once they are here, but that is not so. 

I too have been freaking out since my little one is born because she does not want to eat enough. The effort of breastfeeding may be too much for her since she gives up after a few minutes. So far she has lost 12 oz of her original 7lb 2oz. So I think I am going to buy a pump. At the very least she will get the nutrients if not the bonding. It's all trial and error, but I know we will all do just fine as long as we persevere. In the meantime a few tears are perfectly acceptable (I know I have shed a few too).

Keep up the good work, I know Ronan appreciates it even if he can't say so yet.


----------



## CocoaOne

Vegasbaby- at BF workshop the woman said that in the first day of life, LO needs a teaspoon of milk A DAY! It increases a bit everyday, but your LO prob still needs less than an eggcup full of milk a day, so even though she doesn't feed for very long- she might be getting enough. Does she seem hungry when she's not on the breast? Is there a local BF specialist you can call for support? Or try the BF section on here x


----------



## jj-rabbit

ahh hivechild what a week! Glad things seem to be looking up, poor little Ronan. :hugs: you sound like your already settled into being a fab mum. Lets hope you can have some nice stress free times now xxx


----------



## hivechild

vegasbaby said:


> You poor thing, that is a traumatic first week. I am so glad to here that little Ronan has improved (by the way I love the name!). Here we all are fretting over them in the womb thinking it will be easier once they are here, but that is not so.
> 
> I too have been freaking out since my little one is born because she does not want to eat enough. The effort of breastfeeding may be too much for her since she gives up after a few minutes. So far she has lost 12 oz of her original 7lb 2oz. So I think I am going to buy a pump. At the very least she will get the nutrients if not the bonding. It's all trial and error, but I know we will all do just fine as long as we persevere. In the meantime a few tears are perfectly acceptable (I know I have shed a few too).
> 
> Keep up the good work, I know Ronan appreciates it even if he can't say so yet.

If you have access to lactation consultants through the hospital you birthed at, or can get in contact with someone from the La Leche League, I would highly advise it. I would have found things a lot harder if I hadn't had a few good talks with the consultants early on. They were both informative and helpful, especially with the little things that you can so easily overlook and they were really, really encouraging about continuing with it.

There could be a lot of different reasons your little one is 'giving up.' Ronan has his moments where he's worked up, or needs to poop, and there are times he's a really lazy feeder and as you said, gives up. I've found that stripping him down and nursing him skin to skin and keeping him awake and stimulated really helps during those times. 

Anyway, keep trying and please don't feel you need to do it alone when there is so much support available, even right here on B&B in the breastfeeding forum.


----------



## vegasbaby

CocoaOne said:


> Vegasbaby- at BF workshop the woman said that in the first day of life, LO needs a teaspoon of milk A DAY! It increases a bit everyday, but your LO prob still needs less than an eggcup full of milk a day, so even though she doesn't feed for very long- she might be getting enough. Does she seem hungry when she's not on the breast? Is there a local BF specialist you can call for support? Or try the BF section on here x




hivechild said:


> vegasbaby said:
> 
> 
> You poor thing, that is a traumatic first week. I am so glad to here that little Ronan has improved (by the way I love the name!). Here we all are fretting over them in the womb thinking it will be easier once they are here, but that is not so.
> 
> I too have been freaking out since my little one is born because she does not want to eat enough. The effort of breastfeeding may be too much for her since she gives up after a few minutes. So far she has lost 12 oz of her original 7lb 2oz. So I think I am going to buy a pump. At the very least she will get the nutrients if not the bonding. It's all trial and error, but I know we will all do just fine as long as we persevere. In the meantime a few tears are perfectly acceptable (I know I have shed a few too).
> 
> Keep up the good work, I know Ronan appreciates it even if he can't say so yet.
> 
> If you have access to lactation consultants through the hospital you birthed at, or can get in contact with someone from the La Leche League, I would highly advise it. I would have found things a lot harder if I hadn't had a few good talks with the consultants early on. They were both informative and helpful, especially with the little things that you can so easily overlook and they were really, really encouraging about continuing with it.
> 
> There could be a lot of different reasons your little one is 'giving up.' Ronan has his moments where he's worked up, or needs to poop, and there are times he's a really lazy feeder and as you said, gives up. I've found that stripping him down and nursing him skin to skin and keeping him awake and stimulated really helps during those times.
> 
> Anyway, keep trying and please don't feel you need to do it alone when there is so much support available, even right here on B&B in the breastfeeding forum.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies. I went to see my mw today (to get my staples out) and she said that I am getting worked up over nothing and that from what she can tell my milk is in and baby is feeding fine. She did advise that I try to get more sleep (can't argue with that!). She also told me some of the advice I got from the hospital was crap and she was sorry it confused me. I feel much better about it all now. And I too have noticed that skin to skin is encouraging baby on. My goal is to get her weight up in the second week and then I think we will be golden.


----------



## CocoaOne

Glad you're a bit happier with it now x


----------



## hivechild

That's great news vegasbaby! Keep us updated on how you're doing with it all.

Your MW is absolutely right about getting rest and relaxing. When I was in the hospital with the wee monkey over the weekend and I had to express, I noticed that my milk would let down and I'd get a better pump if I really focused on relaxing and not letting myself stress. 

Take care of yourself so you can take care of your little one. Eat lots and make sure you're drinking heaps of water, too!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Wow what a different type of topic here in march mummies than in march lambs! I can't wait til I am talking about BFing and real baby things rather than moaning about being pregnant :) Glad things are looking up for both of you hivechild and vegasbaby!


----------



## hivechild

Not long to go now DM2! I can't believe how fast time has flown by.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I know, I was expecting february to drag but it definitely hasnt! Only 4 days til my due date but I physically dont feel like anything is gonna happen anytime soon so i have come to terms with the fact i will go overdue. Still hoping to go relatively close to due date though. I REALLY dont wanna go so far that i get induced :nope:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Same here DM2, dont feel anything like im about to go into labour, no signs and symptoms, even the BH's have stopped since last week :( Hopefully the sweep will work next week and inducement wont be needed :) xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I hope so too BB! By the way I was just thinking about that thread you posted the other day about reduced movements before labour. I really hope it is true now because he was active as anything the last day or two but today he is quiet as a mouse. One can hope :D


----------



## hivechild

DueMarch2nd said:


> I know, I was expecting february to drag but it definitely hasnt! Only 4 days til my due date but I physically dont feel like anything is gonna happen anytime soon so i have come to terms with the fact i will go overdue. Still hoping to go relatively close to due date though. I REALLY dont wanna go so far that i get induced :nope:

I had no real warning either! I went from feeling fine to contracting fast out of nowhere at which point I also had my show. My waters didn't break until they did it at the hospital when I was at 9cm, so don't let it get you down if you're not 'feeling it' yet!


----------



## bigbloomerz

hivechild said:


> DueMarch2nd said:
> 
> 
> I know, I was expecting february to drag but it definitely hasnt! Only 4 days til my due date but I physically dont feel like anything is gonna happen anytime soon so i have come to terms with the fact i will go overdue. Still hoping to go relatively close to due date though. I REALLY dont wanna go so far that i get induced :nope:
> 
> I had no real warning either! I went from feeling fine to contracting fast out of nowhere at which point I also had my show. My waters didn't break until they did it at the hospital when I was at 9cm, so don't let it get you down if you're not 'feeling it' yet!Click to expand...

Ooooo you have given me hope! :) xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I had absolutely zero warning! Well, I take that back, had been feeling increased pressure like I needed to pee a LOT more, but other than that, nothing. I fully expected to have to be induced!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

^^ Good, that is what i have been having. But please dont get our hopes up ladies! :haha:


----------



## JessiHD

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, so excited! I've dropped loads, getting lots of pains in my cervix/pelvis and my Broxton Hicks are getting strong. Start sprinkling your labour dust for me ladies!


----------



## Emskins

I am glad I popped over here, it has been ages since I have checked this group. 

I also have no feeling of going into labour, no real signs or anything so it is nice to know that is just can come out of the blue! I still have a couple of days until my due date but I am hoping bubs will make a timely entrance!

I have loved being pregnant and I seriously can't wait to do it again..I know..I must be crazy but now I just want to meet my baby and hold them and love/kiss them! I am soo envious of all the new mummies but over the moon for you all as well. I look forward to chatting with you all about mummy/baby stuff rather than pregnancy stuff soon!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Right come on Ladies time to get this group back up and running! Ive been a bit out of it for a few weeks, but back to it now! 
Nearly at the end of March and I know lots of us have had our beautiful babies already :)

How are we all coping with motherhood? xx


----------



## girl friday

Well I am still pregnant :sad1: I want my baby now! Not been over here much, been in third tri loads but getting bored now and want my LO!

Hope you ladie are all ok!

x


----------



## blondeNklutzi

A bit hit and miss to be honest. Last night I was so frustrated and tired that I threatened to leave him on the neighbor's doorstep. I the immediately cried and let him sleep in my bed I felt so guilty! 

It doesn't help that the OH isn't being terribly helpful, he seems to think we should let him cry it out. He's three weeks old! That's not old enough to be left to cry it out! OH gets irritated when he cries "for no reason" and doesn't seem to understand that for Mika there is a very real reason, even if he just needs to be cuddled!


----------



## jj-rabbit

blondeNklutzi said:


> A bit hit and miss to be honest. Last night I was so frustrated and tired that I threatened to leave him on the neighbor's doorstep. I the immediately cried and let him sleep in my bed I felt so guilty!
> 
> It doesn't help that the OH isn't being terribly helpful, he seems to think we should let him cry it out. He's three weeks old! That's not old enough to be left to cry it out! OH gets irritated when he cries "for no reason" and doesn't seem to understand that for Mika there is a very real reason, even if he just needs to be cuddled!

Ahh hun the lack of sleep is sooo hard isn't it. Chase is 10 days old and we've been home from hospital for 5 nights. He is such a monkey at night time, he wakes for a feed about 2p.m. but he falls asleep while feeding, i burp him and try to get him back on but nothing so we put him down in his moses basket, yet as soon as we do this he wakes up, still hungry and so back out he comes for another feed, this goes on for hours! Yet in the day after his feed we put him down and off he sleeps. I was so tired the night before last. Were all adjusting though hun aren't we and i'm sure they will get in to a routine eventually. I know people say it but i think sleep when they sleep really is the answer, i had a sleep this afternoon when he was and feel so much better for it x x x x


----------



## CocoaOne

Still pregnant and a bit in limbo- don't really relate to alot of the 3rd tri topics anymore and I haven't got a baby to talk parenting topics about yet! It's like purgatory- just waiting and waiting!


----------



## girl friday

I was talking to a friend about breastfeeding the other day and she was telling me about something she read called "cofessions of a bad mother". The woman writng it had a friend with a newborn who was waking lots at night and sleeping lots in the day. The "bad mother" advised her friend to have some chocolate before afternoon feeds to make the baby more alert and a drink before the evening/night feed to help the baby sleep through! 

Don't know what you all think about it, but it's a post pregnancy excuse for chocolate and wine! :winkwink:


----------



## Mendy

Still waiting here!!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

girl friday said:


> I was talking to a friend about breastfeeding the other day and she was telling me about something she read called "cofessions of a bad mother". The woman writng it had a friend with a newborn who was waking lots at night and sleeping lots in the day. The "bad mother" advised her friend to have some chocolate before afternoon feeds to make the baby more alert and a drink before the evening/night feed to help the baby sleep through!
> 
> Don't know what you all think about it, but it's a post pregnancy excuse for chocolate and wine! :winkwink:

Ooo good idea! any excuse to eat chocolate! altho it has to be the plain stuff im allergic to milk lol xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hunter is the same about sleeping. He acts just like he did in my tummy... sleeps in the day and parties at night. The HV says it is important they get as much of the hind milk as possible so it fills them better and they sleep better. If they are only getting the thin stuff at the beginning they will still be hungry and not settle or wake up sooner to feed. I have been encouraging him to feed longer at each breast and it is hard when they fall asleep but i'd rather he feeds longer and sleeps longer than feeds short and i get back to sleep but then he wakes me up sooner iykwim. So ijust need to be sure he gets changed or winded or something to get him to wake up. It doesnt help that i often kinda fall asleep during night feeds. lol My husdband and i have been arguing the past 2 nights because he seems to think if he cant settle him to sleep after half hour that it is my turn. My husband gets so frustrated and i think hunter can sense it. I get frustrated sometimes too but i do well at staying calm. I was an aunt at 5 years old and my sister (mother to my neice) lived at our house so i have been around babies as long as i remember so it is less frustrating for me. My husband who has never been around babies except for a few hours gets quite frustrated and has difficulty even changing his nappy bless him. But i wish he was more helpful and when i get tired i get upset with him for not being more helpful. The lack of sleep has just been catching up with me lately i guess. Although i do love the fact that i can get to sleep easier than ever before now! And stay asleep comfortably until hunter wakes me. Even though my sleeps are shorter i am certainly getting a better quality of sleep now that i am not pregnant. And once these episotomy wounds heal, it will be even better


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow i havn't hung out in here in a looong time! just popping in to say hello :hi: x


----------

